# WUHAN | Wuhan Greenland Center | 476m | 1560ft | 101 fl | T/O



## KillerZavatar

no_gods said:


> in before "giant *****"


giant glass vibrator

but it is as sexy as it sounds


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch

so whos the architect of the final design?


----------



## Kynareth

It reminds me a few things:
- Kingkey Finance Center Plaza in Shenzhen
- Nakheel Tower (proposed) in Dubai
- ***** (not a building ofc)
- Imperia Tower in Moscow

Anyways, it's a pretty supertall. BUILD IT please !!


----------



## stevensp

KillerZavatar said:


> giant glass vibrator
> 
> but it is as sexy as it sounds


im not very fond of the design though...

and does the building vibrates?


----------



## z0rg

by beo


----------



## Munwon

OMG!! they're already preping the site for construction


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

stevensp said:


> im not very fond of the design though...
> 
> and does the building vibrates?


It would in an earthquake:lol:

I quite like it actually. the other similar building in the photo of the six models is marginally better imo, but both are good because curvy towers are nice.


----------



## [email protected]

The design is great, but I fail to see how a 600m skyscraper can possibly be economically feasible in Wuhan. Supertalls of that height only make sense in really dense cities with very high land prices.

Wuhan is easily the most spread out of all of China's major cities and land prices are still relatively low compared to cities such as Shanghai, Beijing, Shenzhen, Guangzhou or Nanjing.


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah 600 seems a bit extreme, but it may be the beginning of other towers that join the CBD which will actually makes it more dense


----------



## CoCoMilk

With a population close to 10 million and almost 7million urban residents in its core.

They better make their city dense =="


----------



## helghast

z0rg said:


> By 人间五月天


Is there a way to find out who(as in firm) designed which towers ?


----------



## z0rg

No yet. Unless somebody bothers to email the contestants I guess


----------



## Genzyme

news: it is no longer "proposed supertall"
WuHan Greenland Center has officially been approved and is U/C
construction started on 8 Dec, 2010
height 606m, cost >30Billion RMB ($4.56 billion, €3.35 billion), 3 times more costly than Burj Khalifa (824m)
http://big5.ifeng.com/gate/big5/finance.ifeng.com/news/20101209/3031427.shtml


----------



## gonard

Anyone know where in Wuhan this one is growing? I'd like to go check it out for myself.


----------



## IFeelShort

The engineers in China, are incredible, but the U.S. needs to stabilize from the recession and start again with a rate 255+ supertall projects at any given time, and get back the title of having the worlds largest building. Props to China, and their incredible expansion rate and capacity, but the U.S. needs to get back to being the one in the spotlight.


----------



## z0rg

By lqj


----------



## z0rg

http://newhouse.wuhan.soufun.com/house/web/newhouse_compare_house.php?str_id=2610378104|2610949922|
http://house.fdc.com.cn/xmjs/328849.htm

These are very bad news imo.
9x27-48 floor residentials and 2x30 floor hotel towers likely to be the first phase.
The whole masterplan may be another case of the typical multi phase project where the main tower is the last thing to be built. Meaning that the 606m tower may not be started in many, many years (even 10 years).


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^

hno:


----------



## Munwon

As long as they keep that design, they can take their time.


----------



## UD2

Munwon said:


> As long as they keep that design, they can take their time.


the longer they take, the more likely this design will change.


----------



## helghast

z0rg said:


> If you pay attention to the models displayed at the design contest you may notice that all the renders we are seeing are two different proposals, not the same one, that's why I'm not sure about which one they chose.
> 
> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one?


The First design is AS+GG, The second is SOM. Both look good.


----------



## KillerZavatar

azn_man12345 said:


> What do we know about the floor count?


~125 i would say


----------



## Shiruba

z0rg said:


> By the way, for several weeks there were rumors about a second supertall within Greenland's masterplan. Take a look at this adv.


Those whole area masterplan looks pretty much like Guangzhou's Zhujiang New Town with it's east and west tower bording the river.


----------



## deepblue01

and the nice bridge. However, i hope they build inwards as well, that will make it look even more like Gz skyline. Take away the boxes that they have proposed and put more smaller yet iconic buildings, then you would have gotten Gz mixed with Hk = Wuhan skyline hahaha


----------



## z0rg

Number of floors unveiled. 119. Construction starts in July.
http://hb.people.com.cn/GB/194086/194178/14691720.html
http://www.119jk.com/gnxw/gdxw/201105/57927.html


----------



## patrykus

from the z0rgs link (translated by google):

"According to reports, Wuhan Green Center building is the first phase of the project investment of about 10.5 billion, construction area of ​​700,000 square meters, is expected to completed in 6."

Thats quite contrary to what z0rg posted a while back, that the first phase of the project would be residential area, and so we would have to wait even years for the tower itself to start.

Thats some great news z0rg :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

Hopefully it's true. Also some forumers believe that they are adding a second supertall to the project, that will be finished before the main one is started.


----------



## Munwon

What is the final design? Both look really, really good!!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Munwon said:


> What is the final design? Both look really, really good!!


Both mean Twins Tower!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> Both mean Twins Tower!!


600m twins, we wish haha


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

OK - what's with the 2 Greenland Centers, one in Wuhan and one in Dalian ?

Same developer ?

Edit.
I guess I should have done some reading first ...
This Greenland Group - they are going to build 5 supertalls in different cities ?

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## z0rg

By mannix


----------



## patrykus

^^ So is it confirmed, is this the direct site of the 600m tower? If so, it will be awesome to have another 600m tower to watch in the same time along with shanghai tower, and Ping An IFC :cheers:


----------



## Myster E

And so a giant beckons. Ironically, isn't Wuhan planning another 660m tower or was that just a conceptual design?


----------



## boschb

Myster E said:


> And so a giant beckons. Ironically, isn't Wuhan planning another 660m tower or was that just a conceptual design?


i think there are 2 others in the works or something crazy like that


----------



## Munwon

Which design is final AS+GG or SOM?


----------



## dinopanches

a great skycraper for china ! wonderful


----------



## KillerZavatar

simple design, but enormous size


----------



## helghast

*Smith and Gill win competition for supertall tower in China*

Not a surprise :lol: Looks amazing! 
http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune...gn-a-chinese-skyscraper-that-will-accord.html

some more renders - 
http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=16905


----------



## patrykus

Thanks helghast. I think these should be in the first post:




























This might be not the most interesting shape, but look at this cladding! wow :drool:


----------



## z0rg

Yes, it is a part of the masterplan. Eventually maybe we should open its own thread once it starts developing its own story. The design is obviously concept, and even so keep on mind that this huge masterplan will be surely developed in several phases. So maybe the supertalls wont be started in many years.


----------



## azn_man12345

Oh, I think I'm getting the height pattern. 606 and 404. Maybe in the future we'll see 101, 202, 303, 505m buildings near here. And maybe if we're lucky, a 707 or 808m building? XD


----------



## z0rg

In case you are interested, SOM added its failed proposal to its online portfolio. Renders inside.
http://som.com/content.cfm/wuhan_greenland_competition


----------



## Munwon

still working on the retianing walls


----------



## Munwon

The coolest looking skyscraper ever?


----------



## aquaticko

^^I'm sorry, but I must.

Ribbed for your pleasure:lol:.


----------



## Munwon

A member of gaoloumi took these pictures


----------



## aphw

z0rg said:


> In case you are interested, SOM added its failed proposal to its online portfolio. Renders inside.
> http://som.com/content.cfm/wuhan_greenland_competition


So which firm was successful in the end?


----------



## tim1807

Hopefully the surrounding buildings are not less beautiful.


----------



## erbse

I liked the SOM proposal for this tower way better than this phallus:


----------



## KillerZavatar

if they sell these in miniature versions i get one for my girlfriend :lol:

just kidding i actually love this sexy design :cheers:


----------



## tim1807

^^ Pervert.


----------



## lookinflowers

mmmm i love too


----------



## z0rg

By TOM


----------



## ZZ-II

can't see the pics z0rg 

edit: now it works


----------



## GIGIGAGA

there is a news that this will be lengthened to the tallest in China?


----------



## KillerZavatar

GIGIGAGA said:


> there is a news that this will be lengthened to the tallest in China?


can you share where you heard this. is there a website you can link? :cheers:


----------



## GIGIGAGA

KillerZavatar said:


> can you share where you heard this. is there a website you can link? :cheers:


http://news.163.com/12/0227/00/7R7TCA9B00014JB6.html
http://house.focus.cn/news/2012-02-27/1801180.html


not confirmed, but 163,sohu etc. pressed this news


----------



## korea2002

GIGIGAGA said:


> http://news.163.com/12/0227/00/7R7TCA9B00014JB6.html
> http://house.focus.cn/news/2012-02-27/1801180.html
> 
> 
> not confirmed, but 163,sohu etc. pressed this news


yeah. 633m


----------



## lianli

^^
It won't be China's tallest. Ping'An IFC (660m) will probably be completed before this one.


----------



## KillerZavatar

lianli said:


> ^^
> It won't be China's tallest. Ping'An IFC (660m) will probably be completed before this one.


yeah they did not research good enough, they thought making it one meter taller than Shanghai Tower would be enough :nuts:


----------



## lianli

^^
Yeah, they're gonna be really mad. :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

Expand it to 700m+ :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

Obviously if they're desperate about Chinese tallest title they will increase it above ping'an not just to 632m. But anyways these are probably just a rumors..


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> Expand it to 700m+ :cheers:


707m :lol:


----------



## azn_man12345

633m? That's grimy as hell, not to mention it's extremely obvious it was done just to beat Shanghai Tower. I would've said 606 was good enough, but there's nothing wrong with 707


----------



## KillerZavatar

ctbuh.org's news section features now an article linked with this news

"New tower may compete for title of tallest in China"



新华网 said:


> *Central China city considers building nation's tallest structure*
> 
> WUHAN, Feb. 27 (Xinhua) -- Authorities in central China's Hubei province are mulling whether to "add height" to a building project, a move that would make it the tallest building in China upon its completion, Wuhan-based contractor Greenland Construction Group said Monday.
> 
> The Wuhan municipal government initiated the adjustment plan in order to bring about a landmark building, according to a spokesman with the company.
> 
> The Eco Tower Wuhan Center was originally designed to rise approximately 606 meters (1,818 ft) and house 119 stories, with a total floor area of around 3 million square meters. Based on initial plans, it would be the second-tallest building in China upon its completion in 2017.
> 
> The adjustment may require its height to surpass that of the 632-meter Shanghai Tower, which is currently being constructed as the country's tallest building.
> 
> The feasibility report on the possible changes to the initial plan is under further discussion, and the final decision has yet to be disclosed.
> 
> The foundation for the building will be completed along China's Yangtze River belt in 2012, and construction has progressed smoothly since it began in 2010.
> 
> Designed by Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture, the building will include a five-star hotel, an atrium featuring 360-degree views of the city and office buildings.


source

that's journalism at its best, not double checking if shanghai tower really is the tallest in china. false news travels fast... hno:

not sure if "Eco Tower Wuhan Center" is now an official name.


----------



## lianli

^^
Let them all have a rude awakening. :lol:


----------



## hkskyline

_Bloomberg is reporting something similiar : _

*China’s Greenland Tower May Add Floors to Be Tallest After Burj Khalifa*
By Bloomberg News 
Feb 28, 2012 11:48 AM GMT+0800

Shanghai Greenland Group (GGPZ) said it may add more floors to China’s second-tallest building under construction to turn it into the highest in the world after the Burj Khalifa in Dubai.

The closely held company set up in 1992 may increase the height of Greenland Center in the central city of Wuhan to 636 meters (2,086-foot) from 606 meters, said Wang Xiaodong, Greenland’s Shanghai-based spokesman. That will exceed the 632- meter Shanghai Tower also scheduled to be completed in 2014.

China is home to 53 percent of all skyscrapers being built around the world, up from 44 percent a year earlier, Barclays Capital Research said. The country will increase the number of skyscrapers to 141, from the current 75, by 2017, according to the bank’s annual Skyscraper Index report in January.

“The local government in Wuhan actually has a stronger intention to revise the plan, but it’s not easy for a skyscraper like this,” Wang said in a phone interview today, adding that the plan may be finalized by the end of the year.

The Greenland Center broke ground on the project in December 2010 with a planned investment of 30 billion yuan ($4.8 billion). The development will include luxury hotels, apartments, and a conference center, it said. The building is on track to be completed in two years, Wang said, declining to say how much costs will be added with any revision to the plans.

China Daily reported the news earlier today.

‘Fierce Competition’

The building in Wuhan, about 900 kilometers (559 miles) west of Shanghai, will be taller than the 492-meter World Financial Center in Shanghai’s Lujiazui financial district, now the tallest tower in China. The Burj Khalifa is the world’s tallest at 828 meters, based on Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat’s data.

“There has always been fierce competition among cities in China to attract greater investment and record faster economic growth,” James MacDonald, head of China research for Savills Property Services (Shanghai) Co., said in an e-mail. “While it’s hard to compete with Shanghai in terms of economic might or attraction for foreign investment, it’s a lot easier to compete in individual construction projects.”

Shanghai-based, government-controlled Greenland, which has properties in 43 Chinese cities across 22 provinces, has built skyscrapers in the country’s less affluent second- and third- tier cities. That includes a 450-meter tower in the eastern city of Nanjing and a 518-meter Greenland Center under construction in the northeastern city of Dalian.

The new skyscrapers will help local governments in China draw publicity and status, especially for cities in central or western parts of the country, MacDonald said.


----------



## Chad

lianli said:


> ^^
> It won't be China's tallest. Ping'An IFC (660m) will probably be completed before this one.


Maybe to them. Ping An will never be finished.


----------



## z0rg

Even so this is ridiculous, they are not assuring the China's tallest title by adding just a few meters. Before it's topped out some other city will launch an even taller one. If they one to remain as China's tallest for a reasonable time span they should look well beyond 700m. Actually Greenland itself is likely to launch another 600m+ soon or late, lol. Also, only in Wuhan we already have a 680m and a 707m long term porposals.


----------



## KillerZavatar

but still height increase is always awesome, even if its only because of bad research :cheers:


----------



## kanye

26 Feb by mt


----------



## KillerZavatar

so piling is about to start. sweet :cheers:


----------



## krkseg1ops

The neighbourhood looks like some shit city outskirts. These towers will look ridiculous here :nuts:


----------



## KillerZavatar

krkseg1ops said:


> The neighbourhood looks like some shit city outskirts. These towers will look ridiculous here :nuts:


the tower is supposed to be completed in the year 2017, by then the surrounding areas will look quite different i think. :cheers:


----------



## voyager8907

This U/C yet?


----------



## KillerZavatar

voyager8907 said:


> This U/C yet?


no. preparation works are going on though.


----------



## patrykus

^^ You never know. If those piles are for the foundation then you can as well call it U/C although imo they look quite thin for the foundation. Maybe just some temporary supports.


----------



## KillerZavatar

patrykus said:


> ^^ You never know. If those piles are for the foundation then you can as well call it U/C although imo they look quite thin for the foundation. Maybe just some temporary supports.


well, what we can say is that it is a busy construction site and we will see constant progress and it will be clearly under construction in near future


----------



## everywhere

patrykus said:


> Some more renders I found today during my ctbuh lurking. This one is definitely beautiful detail wise.



A taller version of the People's Daily headquarters in Beijing?! :eek2:


----------



## z0rg

Confirmed revision to 636m. Released today by countless newspapers.
http://news.winshang.com/news-116023.html
http://news.cnhubei.com/ctdsb/ctdsbsgk/ctdsb21/201206/t2087952.shtml
http://hb.sina.com.cn/news/wh/2012-06-01/78808.html


----------



## krkseg1ops

What about the second supertall? Is it still in the pipeline?


----------



## KillerZavatar

haha so they really revised it upwards to beat Shanghai Tower, i wonder when they will realize that Ping-An also exists :lol:. But anyway amazing news! Wuhan is really ambitious with two megatalls, if all build it can easily compete with Shenzhen's and Tianjin's skyline


----------



## ZZ-II

z0rg said:


> Confirmed revision to 636m. Released today by countless newspapers.
> http://news.winshang.com/news-116023.html
> http://news.cnhubei.com/ctdsb/ctdsbsgk/ctdsb21/201206/t2087952.shtml
> http://hb.sina.com.cn/news/wh/2012-06-01/78808.html


great to read :cheers:.


----------



## Ngiks

built this:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar

even the news say "world's second tallest" and "china's tallest". do they really believe they can finish the building before ping-an?


----------



## Eric Offereins

This tower is so good. Impressive height and the facade looks so cool and modern.


----------



## everywhere

^^ Another massive development for Wuhan.... :banana:


----------



## z0rg

By mt


----------



## ZZ-II

When donthey plan to start construction official?


----------



## patrykus

I think they are making foundation piles already. Its taking way too much time as just for prep.


----------



## kanye

22 July by mt


----------



## China Hand

patrykus said:


> I think they are making foundation piles already. Its taking way too much time as just for prep.


Is everyone here 22 years old? The impatience that is displayed in most threads is very revealing.

These are cutting edge, 600+m buildings, they don't go up overnight.


----------



## patrykus

China Hand said:


> Is everyone here 22 years old? The impatience that is displayed in most threads is very revealing.
> 
> These are cutting edge, 600+m buildings, they don't go up overnight.


Hehe couple years over 22 actually  But you misunderstood my post buddy  I didn't expressed impatience but an opinion about construction status. I think they are working around a year on this site. And I see from the pictures that pilling rigs (or similar machines) are on site. Now, this piles/beams they are drilling may be not for the foundation (in which case its not U/C by this site standards) but just supports for temporary structures such as they made for example on ping an site. And on pingan they haven't made *foundation piles* before digging (just piles for temporary platforms) so everything before foundation were constructed counted as prep. But there is another possibility as we've seen on shanghai tower construction for example, that they drill all foundation piles actually before digging in which case the status is U/C before digging already. All that leads me to the conclusion that because they use drilling equipment so long here and still don't dig I guess they are drilling foundation as we speak and when the hole is excavated they will have to just pour the concrete slab and the tower will start to rise.

So before you'll get overexcited again about someone else post think twice 

Oh and about megatals rising overnight actually china is planning one


----------



## KillerZavatar

China Hand said:


> Is everyone here 22 years old?


not yet, but in 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

i'm almost 24 . 

I also wonder why the Prep. are taking so long but for me it doesn't look like they're working on the foundations already.


----------



## patrykus

ZZ-II said:


> i'm almost 24 .
> 
> I also wonder why the Prep. are taking so long but for me it doesn't look like they're working on the foundations already.


Well all we can do is to speculate. But the fact is that we can see a lot of pilling rigs as well as lots of rebars and prepared rainforcement cages for the piles on the picture below. All that can be just for the temporary platforms/supports. But as I said imo it takes to much time as just for this purpouse. 



z0rg said:


> By mt


----------



## China Hand

Those renders at the top of the page have this build at the top of my most favourites, with Shanghai Tower being a close #2. Really, just a stunningly beautiful design.


----------



## Munwon

China Hand said:


> Those renders at the top of the page have this build at the top of my most favourites, with Shanghai Tower being a close #2. Really, just a stunningly beautiful design.


I agree with you 100% This design is more superior to Shanghai Tower


----------



## ZZ-II

I still like ST more, but this one is definitely on the 2nd place together with Pinang Tower.


----------



## China Hand

ZZ-II said:


> I still like ST more, but this one is definitely on the 2nd place together with Pinang Tower.


The great thing is that in just a couple of years we will be able to walk up to both and compare for ourselves!


----------



## kanye

01 August by TOM


----------



## z0rg

By mt


----------



## FloripaNation

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## ZZ-II

Can't wait until they finally start construction on this!


----------



## z0rg

By mt


----------



## ZZ-II

Are these drilling machines for the foundations already? To be true i doubt it


----------



## patrykus

^^ But seriously how long you can drill for supports etc? This project is in prep more than a year now. I wouldn't be surprised if those rigs are really for foundation. Which would be good news of course since after quick digging (couple of months) they could just pour the slab and star building this beast. I say those rigs are for foundation and we will see pouring of concrete slab around january/february 2013. If I'm right I will get free beer


----------



## ZZ-II

let's hope you're right ...really can't wait to see this giant going up to the sky :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

all these megatalls are going up now, i would love this one to join the party. is there still chance they raise the height? i remember they planned to make it the countries tallest.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> all these megatalls are going up now, i would love this one to join the party. is there still chance they raise the height? i remember they planned to make it the countries tallest.


That would mean 700m+. But i don't think that will happen


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> That would mean 700m+. But i don't think that will happen


they raised the height already to beat shanghai tower, i could see at least another hop possible to top ping'an. all other buildings that are 700m like the suzhou one are in earlier stages, so the greenland building would still become the countries tallest if the height is raised by "only" another 30m.


----------



## binhai

They said the basement should be done by June 30, 2013.


----------



## patrykus

you mean the hole or completed underground levels?


----------



## binhai

Completed underground levels, yes.


----------



## binhai

Also from the schedule:

Concrete portion top-out: December 1, 2015
Steel portion top-out: March 7, 2016
Project complete: December 31, 2016


----------



## patrykus

Oh so my guess for pouring of the slab in February is probably correct or close to correct. I guess we can expect digging anytime now.

Btw do you know how many underground floors this tower is going to have?


----------



## binhai

^^5


----------



## binhai

And, you are exactly right! They had a start of excavation ceremony on August 30.


----------



## patrykus

BarbaricManchurian said:


> And, you are exactly right! They had a start of excavation ceremony on August 30.


Haha  I should definitely start making money on bets


----------



## binhai

The thread title should be changed to u/c. Piling is construction and they've already moved to the next phase, excavation.


----------



## ZZ-II

yup, definitely U/C now


----------



## Munwon

I asked moderators for an amendment.


----------



## ZZ-II

Btw...what's that 404m tower in the title? Can't remember there was another tall tower next to this one


----------



## sic!

wow, the third 600+ supertall under construction in china. When will they go for the tallest in the world?


----------



## korea2002

very good news and milestones!! it will good memory to build 600m+ Supertall 's Attempts!!


----------



## ZZ-II

sic! said:


> When will they go for the tallest in the world?


i wouldn't wonder if a project with 1000m+ would come up the next 1-2years. Not including that 2KM vision for Changsha


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

impressive tower!
I prefer the wiggly cladding in post 1 rather than the cladding at the top of the last page. why did they change it?hno:


----------



## z0rg

I don't think this tower is u/c.


----------



## patrykus

I'm pretty sure it is. They claim they will complete all five underground levels by June 2013. That means they have less than a year to dig the hole and built up those levels. There is no time left for foundation piles which means they are constructed already. In fact this one is most likely u/c for at least half a year already if not more.


----------



## binhai

Yup, definitely U/C. Piling is construction and according to all news sources they've been doing (and have now completed) foundation piling.


----------



## Legomaniac

patrykus said:


> ^^ But seriously how long you can drill for supports etc? This project is in prep more than a year now. I wouldn't be surprised if those rigs are really for foundation. Which would be good news of course since after quick digging (couple of months) they could just pour the slab and star building this beast. I say those rigs are for foundation and we will see pouring of concrete slab around january/february 2013. If I'm right I will get free beer


A couple months building a foundation is nothing. In Mexico city Torre Reforma just started "growing" after 2 years of workers building the foundation. It has 12 basement floors btw 

cheers :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

When I said couple of months of excavation I meant just that not foundation construction. Foundation is for 99% done right now. And by foundation I mean concrete piles drilled deep into the ground. So because that job is done it won't take long before beginning of excavation to first concrete slab. Because foundation is ready. What's more they don't have to excavate much since this tower compared to your example has only 5 underground levels. Btw I have to say I have never heard on this forum of a building with more than 7 underground levels, 12 seams quite an overkill to me :nuts:


----------



## Legomaniac

^^

Oh ok got you. Yeah, last time i asked what was the usual depth of the foundation in this area of china and like you said, it's usually around 5 levels. I thought that it was due to holds or stand by, not because I thought it had a deep foundation.

As for Mexico city, our buildings basically have another building below them. That's to protect them not only because we are in a very active earthquake zone, but also due to the city being on top of a lake.

If you'd like to learn more about the type of foundation used in Mexico city i would greatly advise you to watch a documentary on "newly" built Senate house. This building has been called to be one of the if not the safest building in Mexico.

As for Torre reforma sorry it's 10 levels, not 12. here's a picture of how they look like:
Picture is by GERARDORS from SSC Mexico.










Cheers 


Edit: I tried looking for the documentaries i told you, but i only found a version in spanish. The tittle is "Mexican Seante: Building over water" The documentary is from the discovery channel and it's fully available in youtube if you want to watch. Here's the link to the first video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNTTJvyXRnU


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> Btw...what's that 404m tower in the title? Can't remember there was another tall tower next to this one


picture from zorg. not sure if this plan is still as of today though. i remember seeing models of both towers next to each other, but lately they are only talking about the tallest one like if the 404m one was scratched. :dunno:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> picture from zorg. not sure if this plan is still as of today though. i remember seeing models of both towers next to each other, but lately they are only talking about the tallest one like if the 404m one was scratched. :dunno:


Ah, thx


----------



## z0rg

Some renders of the secondary towers within the complex. They didn't credit the source.


----------



## z0rg

ZZ-II said:


> Btw...what's that 404m tower in the title? Can't remember there was another tall tower next to this one


Source:


----------



## NIMBY KILLA

Wow. Only found out about this building just now + looking at site pics i've realized it's situated just across the river from my humble apartment. :-0


----------



## KillerZavatar

Munwon said:


> On gaoloumi they still have it as 606 meters. A forumer regularly takes pics from other buildings that are a part of the larger development. So I take it he has more insight than we do here on SSC.


CTBUH.org has it on 636m too though and also features articles stating 636m, so well both can happen and i really hope the taller one is the right one :cheers:


----------



## Munwon

by MT


----------



## VRS

i love the design...


----------



## patrykus

So it seems they started digging at the towers direct location :cheers:


----------



## Amastroi2017

It is going to be very fun to watch this site transform over 2013 and 2014. Then by 2015 we will certainly see both the megatall and supertall on this site rise into the sky. :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> So it seems they started digging at the towers direct location :cheers:


I guess this one will rise out of the ground next year


----------



## z0rg

By mt


----------



## patrykus

One of the most interesting phases of the construction for me. I wonder if I still have a chance to win that beer :cheers:



patrykus said:


> ^^ But seriously how long you can drill for supports etc? This project is in prep more than a year now. I wouldn't be surprised if those rigs are really for foundation. Which would be good news of course since after quick digging (couple of months) they could just pour the slab and star building this beast. I say those rigs are for foundation and we will see pouring of concrete slab around january/february 2013. If I'm right I will get free beer


----------



## tim1807

So now they are going to build the concrete supports which you see everywhere in China.


----------



## patrykus

yup, and dig simultaneously.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing project


----------



## KillerZavatar

so it may be able to rise above ground already at the end of next year then? :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

it's possible i think


----------



## patrykus

Let's see: 4 months for digging, 3-4 months for concrete slab (with curing), 4 months for underground floors. Sounds feasible.


----------



## Azrain98

So much skycrapers in China O_O


----------



## KillerZavatar

amazing! any news on the 400m side tower though? would be great to see them rising together :cheers:


----------



## sky_india

patrykus said:


> yup, and dig simultaneously.


That's interesting.


----------



## sky_india

As I understand. This will be purely a commercial tower. No residential apartments


----------



## _Mort_

China will have one of the most beautiful tower.


----------



## giovani kun

awesome news guys :cheers:


----------



## luisgustavo

Amazing project.


----------



## Kanto

China's skyscrapers never stop to amaze me :drool:


----------



## VRS

Kanto said:


> China's skyscrapers never stop to amaze me :drool:


beware to fly helicopter around 500 m height at several china city.


----------



## rebbel13

Height is impressive for the rest it looks like any other project in China. Yet another boring CBD, with a shopping mall, wide avenues and too much open space. Can't they just be a bit more creative, every city will be exactly the same.


----------



## -TDN-

rebbel13 said:


> Height is impressive for the rest it looks like any other project in China. Yet another boring CBD, with a shopping mall, wide avenues and too much open space. Can't they just be a bit more creative, every city will be exactly the same.


or you can build a one-story building that looks like shoe. That's creative enough for you?


----------



## rebbel13

-TDN- said:


> or you can build a one-story building that looks like shoe. That's creative enough for you?


Maybe if it is an exciting building, yes. But if you have been in a Chinese CBD you know what I am talking about. Those areas maybe look impressive, but on streetlevel its horrible. Dead areas.


----------



## cfredo

rebbel13 said:


> Maybe if it is an exciting building, yes. But if you have been in a Chinese CBD you know what I am talking about. Those areas maybe look impressive, but on streetlevel its horrible. Dead areas.


Of course the plots are usually way too big, but you also have to see that those Chinese CBDs are all pretty new districts (even Shanghai's Lujiazui) compared to North American CBDs: I'm sure with time those CBD's will get livelier.


----------



## univer

awesome project,636 m roof height!


----------



## Stephan23

The design is absolutely awesome kay:


----------



## Yang Terasing

Amazing One


----------



## skyridgeline

I think the cost savings of the blue roof buildings is about U$50 million per year !


----------



## blegendary

Azrain98 said:


> So much skycrapers in China O_O


Yup, so many...
Government is corrupted by these skyscrapers...


----------



## nddl

blegendary said:


> Yup, so many...
> Government is corrupted by these skyscrapers...


government is corrupted in china? oh, yeah, but people in philippines eat dirty rats and live in the sewers. :lol: your skyscrapers can't hide the truth


----------



## Munwon

by MT 
12-25-2012


----------



## -TDN-

Another foundation that's the size of a stadium.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Gorgeous.


----------



## NotThatGuy

Love the design of this megatall and cant'wait to see it to begin raising to the sky.
Unfortunately, the excavation work seems to be in an early stage still, I guess we'll have to wait almost an year before seeing something coming out from the ground level.


----------



## orange boy

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=552845&rpid=4888928&ordertype=0&page=1#pid4888928


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ this will be one hell of a core :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

that core looks like Burj Khalifa some years ago :lol:


----------



## Munwon

Main Tower
by: MT


----------



## VRS

thats big construction for 636m tower


----------



## Stephan23

Good progress here !


----------



## Eric Offereins

yea, that site is huge. probably over 100m wide?


----------



## ZZ-II

Eric Offereins said:


> yea, that site is huge. probably over 100m wide?


Easily


----------



## azn_man12345

They've got quite a ways to go ;P


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Damn, that's brown mud!

Seriously, though, what's with all the "Stating the obvious" here? I mean: 
"One of the massive supertall in China." Gee! Thanks for reminding us! I totally forgot this building was more than 300 metres tall and located in China! What a constructive post!
"They've got quite a ways to go". Really? I would never have guessed, based on the picture only. Thanks for clearing this up.

(End rant)

EDIT: Adding some fluff to my post so it isn't totally hypocritical.

I was really fascinated by that guy carrying those... umm... hard to tell... across the site (to the left in the picture). Look at his size compared to the footprint of the building. He's so minuscule compared to the site, yet he's helping getting the building up, he's almost alone, using nothing but manpower to carry some vital(?) piece of the structure to its place. Really illustrating that even though this is a huge building, its construction is dependant on lone people doing lots of small tasks. The building would never be realized without people carrying shoulderfuls of stuff from A to B. One tiny step at the time, this giant rises.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Wuhan Greenland Center diagram on SSP incoming. saw one in the deleted section, so i expect another one coming right up after the illustrator maybe fixed some rendering issues they had :cheers:


----------



## Post775

Dat tower.


----------



## azn_man12345

Is there any news on the 404m tower? Hopefully, it'll be similarly scaled up to 434m!


----------



## z0rg

By mt


----------



## KillerZavatar

lot of progress since last time :cheers:


----------



## binhai

Wrong hole.


----------



## KillerZavatar

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Wrong hole.


any progress on the site for the 400m side tower though?


----------



## ZZ-II

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Wrong hole.



yes, the main tower will be build out of the other hole ^^


----------



## Amastroi2017

So the above hole pictured is for the 1,300+ foot tower and the picture at the top of the page is for the 2,000+ foot tower? I believe this is correct.


----------



## binhai

No, the above hole is for the midrises next to the 636m:










There's no progress on the 404m tower as of now.


----------



## patrykus

midrises? If by "midrises" you mean the round dome then you're correct since this is where the pictured hole is.


----------



## Step_50081

AMazing!!! So huge!
I hope it will be realy tall and beautifull skyscraper)))
GZ China )


----------



## China Hand

patrykus said:


> midrises? If by "midrises" you mean the round dome then you're correct since this is where the pictured hole is.


Yeah, it's odd that something 300+ meters is now a 'mid-rise'.

The Address in Dubai is 300+metres but it looks like a small shack next to Burj Kalifa.


----------



## binhai

Correct hole:


----------



## Joel que

118 flrs? how long it going to take to fill up the entire building? surely wuhan is not shanghai or beijing,if they unable to do it,then the bank is heading toward insolvency.


----------



## cfredo

^^
I doubt that a company like Greenland that made a profit of 965 million dollars in 2011 would go bankrupt on a building that costs 750 million dollars.


----------



## Scion

Joel que said:


> 118 flrs? how long it going to take to fill up the entire building? surely wuhan is not shanghai or beijing,if they unable to do it,then the bank is heading toward insolvency.


hno:

Greenland Group is founded and based in Shanghai, and is owned by the Shanghai government. You think they haven't analysed the market conditions in those cities before putting up supertalls in them?


----------



## China Hand

That hole looks huge, much larger, from a ground level viewpoint.

Cameraman is standing at the edge of the foundation ring supports and there are 20 to 30 metres of foundation behind as he stands at the edge.


----------



## ZZ-II

is the digging a bit slow because of Chinese new year?


----------



## slsc

is this tower being built by Greenland Group?
how are there work designs and construction?
Sydney is about to get a 70storey which is being developed by Greenland Group. looking forward to it!!


----------



## autonauta

Those Chinese holes for supertalls are mindblowing


----------



## ed500

On the ctbuh website it says it has 125 floors, Which is right 118 or 125?


----------



## Vito Corleone

ed500 said:


> On the ctbuh website it says it has 125 floors, Which is right 118 or 125?


Not sure...need to see some drawings.


----------



## ZZ-II

Vito Corleone said:


> Not sure...need to see some drawings.


Maybe 606m/118fl and with the new 636m it will have 125 floors.


----------



## Vito Corleone

ZZ-II said:


> Maybe 606m/118fl and with the new 636m it will have 125 floors.


Yeah, that was what I was thinking also.


----------



## ZZ-II

Vito Corleone said:


> Yeah, that was what I was thinking also.


At least that makes tge most sence


----------



## Ed007Toronto

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## mitchelljb

slsc said:


> is this tower being built by Greenland Group?
> how are there work designs and construction?
> Sydney is about to get a 70storey which is being developed by Greenland Group. looking forward to it!!


I don't think that is true. I wish it was


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> Maybe 606m/118fl and with the new 636m it will have 125 floors.


i think it is just the difference between counting underground floors and not counting them


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> i think it is just the difference between counting underground floors and not counting them


7 underground floors would be alot


----------



## kanye

Feb 24 by mt


----------



## ZZ-II

finally more progress on the Tower site :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

diggy diggy hole, looks like after CNY they started full power immediatly again, sweet :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

awesome update and renderings kay:. many thx for that !

i hate it that this stage of construction always takes so long


----------



## zwamborn

BarbaricManchurian said:


> No it's NOT the 404m. It's midrises and a shopping mall. How many times do I have to repeat this?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, for me you don't have to repeat this.


----------



## China Hand

This one is a strong #2 on my favs list, with ST #1.


----------



## KillerZavatar

was the 404m one completely scrapped or is it just further away so that it is not visible on the floor plans?


----------



## Munwon

China Hand said:


> This one is a strong #2 on my favs list, with ST #1.


I don't even have a favorite anymore. Just a group of #1's


----------



## binhai

KillerZavatar said:


> was the 404m one completely scrapped or is it just further away so that it is not visible on the floor plans?


It's part of a later phase, expect more information within a few years.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It'll look great as a whole, but my favourite aspect is the three-winged footprint. If any building has that, I like it.


----------



## KillerZavatar

many buildings have that three winged footpirnt, think of world one, burj khalifa, kingdom tower


----------



## azn_man12345

All of those renderings and diagrams posted above really make me appreciate this building a lot more than I did before. This really is an impressive skyscraper.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

azn_man12345 said:


> All of those renderings and diagrams posted above really make me appreciate this building a lot more than I did before. This really is an impressive skyscraper.


To me, all supertalls, megatalls, etc. are impressive


----------



## azn_man12345

^True, but this one especially so! ^.^


----------



## KillerZavatar

yes the building is quite underrated, but i think the building will get a lot more attention once it is rising


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> yes the building is quite underrated, but i think the building will get a lot more attention once it is rising


Yes, underrated is the right word. 

But this tower will be as impressive as the ST!

Edit: meant ST instead of SWFC


----------



## patrykus

swfc doesn't have such an epic sky club. Not to mention it's over 100m taller than swfc's observation deck.


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> swfc doesn't have such an epic sky club. Not to mention it's over 100m taller than swfc's observation deck.


Arghh, i meant Shanghai Tower, not the SWFC


----------



## patrykus

That's more like it


----------



## skyperu34

Very interesting design accomodating to windy conditions! I like it!


----------



## blacktrojan3921

BarbaricManchurian said:


>



Would be very interesting to base jump off the tower, especially when one gets into those cone shaped currents on the right side of the picture that shows the aerodynamics of the building.


----------



## Munwon

I think this might be bottomed out.








by:harveyxu


----------



## the sock

thats a mighty deep hole .i wonder how many tons of earth were moved out ?


----------



## no_gods

This is going to be an epic tower :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## ZZ-II

Munwon said:


> I think this might be bottomed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by:harveyxu


finally :cheers: . now i want to see the foundation


----------



## erbse

Still true:


erbse said:


> I liked the SOM proposal for this tower way better than this phallus:


----------



## patrykus

Both are very similar actually  Can't understand how one is pallus and the other not.

SOM


----------



## VRS

missile nuclear??


----------



## hightower1

^^

Yes, Nuclear Phallus missile...lol

Seriously though, this and Shanghai Tower are my two favorite mega talls under construction


----------



## binhai




----------



## binhai




----------



## binhai




----------



## L.A.F.2.

Saw this project a few months back, just never subscribed. Just stunning. Definitely near the top of my interests list. :cheers:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Does the site right now remind anyone else of Ping An last year?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
makes me hopeful to see a lot of progress in the coming months :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

L.A.F.2. said:


> Does the site right now remind anyone else of Ping An last year?


The whole construction will be quite similiar i guess


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Let's hope so. After, what, 3 years? This thing should be getting ready to get in gear and floor it all the way to the top. :cheers:


----------



## jhalsey

Not dissimilar to Shanghai Tower hole either


----------



## zwamborn

2013-06-22 by mt


----------



## DarkShadows1966

Could somebody explain what's the purpose of doing concrete beams before excavating?


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

^^The big circular concrete structure?
That is to stop the stuff outside of the hole from collapsing into the hole.
The hole looks like it is about 40m deep, so the forces on the edges are HUGE, and it requires a strong structure to hold it back.


----------



## DarkShadows1966

Thanks! And will they leave it like that? For the basement of the building?


----------



## scalziand

Not necessarily. For instance, they removed the rings for Pingan tower as the foundation was being built.


----------



## KillerZavatar

bummer, that's quite a while back. was hoping it could possibly reach ground level next year


----------



## pteranodon

^^ Reaching ground level in 2014 is still quite possible because the foundation piling has already been done.


----------



## Munwon

Piling is already done!


z0rg said:


> By mt


----------



## ZZ-II

pilling is finished. but it won't rise above ground until summer 2014. maybe late 2014.


----------



## KillerZavatar

oh so it will reach groundlevel within next year, that's great.


----------



## ZZ-II

let's hope the raft foundation will be poured already this year


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Sweet. I was worried for a second there that it may be a few years.


----------



## onewtclover

Nice tower! A little better than the World Lotte Center, but not Ping An.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Is there a thread for Nanchang's greenland and nannings ?


----------



## kunming tiger

Puppetgeneral said:


> Is there a thread for Nanchang's greenland and nannings ?


Good question


----------



## z0rg

Puppetgeneral said:


> Is there a thread for Nanchang's greenland and nannings ?


Is there a Greenland project in Nanning??

We have threads for Nanchang's Greenland projects:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1240411
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1097265


----------



## Puppetgeneral

After I completed that list I found that there are couple projects in nanchang and I think they have no projects in Nanning.


----------



## Jex7844

Amazing project...

In China, they don't seem to care whether such a tall building is going to cast shadows on the people living nearby...


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
well that would be very silly


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Jex7844 said:


> Amazing project...
> 
> In China, they don't seem to care whether such a tall building is going to cast shadows on the people living nearby...


On the other hand, in China, they build buildings with plenty of space in between, as opposed to cities like New York where they pack buildings together like sardines!:nuts:


----------



## harveyxu

2013.8.20 by javascript0

Cushion concrete pouring。。。


----------



## Munwon

I was about to post that ^ Good news!


----------



## ZZ-II

Can't see the pic . What are they pouring?


----------



## patrykus

can't see it too


----------



## Redzio

Me too.....


----------



## Peloso

No way... is this the foundation pit for just ONE tower?


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I've never seen this much rebar! This is insane!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This will be an epic tower. I love the cladding, curves and the three-winged shape.


----------



## Marioma

are there two cores?????


----------



## droneriot

I assume it will be a three-winged core similar to Burj Khalifa's.


----------



## Elster

^^^^
I hope you are not wrong,because if you do I wouldn't manage my life anymore


----------



## Marioma

droneriot said:


> I assume it will be a three-winged core similar to Burj Khalifa's.


at this height?? i thought this winged cores only are used in buildings like burj khalifa (700-800+) why in this one??
where you get this informations?
Do you know how big is the foundation hole or how thick will be the concrete plate? Whats about the size of the core and the tower base?
the piles have a diameter of ~1m (looks so)


----------



## ZZ-II

droneriot said:


> I assume it will be a three-winged core similar to Burj Khalifa's.


you could be right, i expect a three-winged core too here.


----------



## ZZ-II

Marioma said:


> at this height?? i thought this winged cores only are used in buildings like burj khalifa (700-800+) why in this one??
> where u get this informations?


if you exclude the spire of Burj Khalifa both towers are arround the same height, so i don't see a problem here.


----------



## Marioma

L.A.F.2. said:


> I've never seen this much rebar! This is insane!


----------



## Marioma

it looks not like a winged core? ??? the foundation looks crazy??


----------



## Marioma




----------



## ZZ-II

L.A.F.2. said:


> I've never seen this much rebar! This is insane!


every raft foundation starts with alot rebar. The bigger the tower the more rebar you need.


----------



## The Engineer

Looks like the steel cages ont he rebar are for the supercolumns if you look at the plans


----------



## Jewish

Sorry, what is the 404m tower written in the title of this thread? 

Just can't found it.


----------



## Jewish

*Error 404 - Tower not found.*


----------



## binhai

Side tower, and the final design and height are still not determined. Probably not starting in the next 2 years.


----------



## Jewish

Thanks. Why temporarily not to remove it from the thread title?


----------



## Blue Flame

In the last picture on the left, that red thing looks like the makings of a crane coming soon! :banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Jewish said:


> Thanks. Why temporarily not to remove it from the thread title?


because it is part of the complex. the supertall sidetower of ping an is also in its thread title although we have very few information on it


----------



## Marioma




----------



## Marioma

today


----------



## Marioma




----------



## _Forum_

Edit: Double post. 


Added: Marioma, please don't forget to give credits to the original poster / photographer. 
These members (in this case _piaopiao_) in gaoloumi spend their precious time by reaching terrace of nearby buildings to give us these pictorial updates and if we don't mention their name/username means we are not respecting their work.


----------



## Munwon

Wow! That whole basin will be filled with concrete. That's a lot of concrete.


----------



## ZZ-II

soon we'll see an extreme big pour at the side!


----------



## _Forum_

Photos copyright: Li Weixing

Dec 12.


----------



## Marioma

THEY POUR THE CONCRETE


----------



## orange boy

This is not same building.


----------



## Munwon

Marioma said:


> THEY POUR THE CONCRETE


That's We've the Zenith project in Busan, Korea


----------



## _Forum_

Photos copyright: RickBlaine

Dec 21.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ That will be a massive slab of concrete. Looks like there are even workers underneath the rebar?
Concrete pouring may be still over a week away BTW.


----------



## Marioma

Munwon said:


> That's We've the Zenith project in Busan, Korea


i thought because the core was finished


----------



## Marioma

Eric Offereins said:


> ^^ That will be a massive slab of concrete. Looks like there are even workers underneath the rebar?
> Concrete pouring may be still over a week away BTW.


over weeks dont work, they have to pour the foundation plate in one piece i think. how thick is the plate??


----------



## droneriot

I think you misread. What he said that it may still be more than a week until they start pouring the concrete.


----------



## GFKT

Marioma said:


> over weeks dont work, they have to pour the foundation plate in one piece i think. how thick is the plate??


What are "over weeks"?


----------



## ZZ-II

Eric Offereins said:


> Concrete pouring may be still over a week away BTW.


it's likely they'll start to pour earliest in the first week of January.


does anyone know how wide the tower will be at the base? I guess at least 75m if not more than 80m.


----------



## kunming tiger

GFKT said:


> What are "over weeks"?


Over a period of (some) weeks.


----------



## Munwon

Updated Diagram


----------



## orange boy

*by harveyxu*

:dunno: 606 or 636 ???


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
so they plan to reach ground level in 2014 :cheers:

606m is the old height, it got increased to 636m. just articles get it wrong when they don't inform themselves. :lol:


----------



## _Forum_

Photo copyright: WHKRXD

Dec 25.
Pouring of concrete :cheers2:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ so they plan to reach ground level in 2014 :cheers: 606m is the old height, it got increased to 636m. just articles get it wrong when they don't inform themselves. :lol:


Yes, lt's definitely 636m.


----------



## binhai




----------



## Amastroi2017

Nice to see a diagram showing what I consider to be the roof height of this building (the height to the top of the 'dome enclosure'). 610 meters is approximately 2,001 feet which makes this building a true megatall in my book to roof height. By the way I consider true supertalls to be 1,000+ feet in roof height and true megatalls to be 2,000+ feet in roof height. I know this is not the SSC distinctions but to all their own.

Great to see further preparations for the massive concrete pour as well.


----------



## ZZ-II

Wow, thx for that massive update kay:

Seems we're very close to the big pour! Steel is laid and they installed slides for the concrete :cheers:. 
But the slides are new to me, never seen that before at a project. Probably because the raft foundation will be very big.


----------



## Marioma




----------



## droneriot

ZZ-II said:


> But the slides are new to me, never seen that before at a project. Probably because the raft foundation will be very big.


Seen something like it before on a Chinese project recently, I think it was the R&F tower in Tianjin.


----------



## keber

And at Ping An too.


----------



## Stephan23

Awesome update !! Feels like 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIOOwhmkoLo

But why is the second tower not on Skyscrapercenter?

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cre...ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


----------



## giovani kun

keber said:


> And at Ping An too.


Yes same procedure used on Ping An too, glad to see some fast progress on this one :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

the second tower is far too concept currently, don't even know if they still plan to build it at all. we havn't heard any news


----------



## z0rg

^^ Lately they actually expect two shorter supertalls instead of just one


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
will the side towers still be developped by greenland?


----------



## z0rg

Yes, I think so.


----------



## KillerZavatar

is there still expectation for one or both being 400m+ ?


----------



## z0rg

^^ They said 400m+ and 350m+ I think. The fuss came after they found new masterplan renders, I'll try to find them again


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This will be totally beautiful. Rise already!!


----------



## skyperu34

Very lovely design! One of the best in the world, for sure inside the top 5 of the most beautiful when finished !


----------



## scalziand

ZZ-II said:


> Wow, thx for that massive update kay:
> 
> Seems we're very close to the big pour! Steel is laid and they installed slides for the concrete :cheers:.
> But the slides are new to me, never seen that before at a project. Probably because the raft foundation will be very big.


Don't forget the chutes used at Pingan.


----------



## Marioma




----------



## _Forum_

Photos copyright: RickBlaine

Dec 27.


----------



## kunming tiger

This building will really be striking to the eye once it's completed. It really looks modern 21st century , very stylistic.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

What are those green long things?


----------



## _Forum_

^^ Safety nets.


----------



## jhalsey

What a massive underground construction.


----------



## Roy_Batty

Is that long structure meant to place the concrete in the base?


----------



## weidncol

Roy_Batty said:


> Is that long structure meant to place the concrete in the base?


Yes


----------



## ANDRETO

^^

Now is time to pour pools and pools of concrete to fill that hole. :nuts: :yes:


----------



## _Forum_

Photos copyright: mt


----------



## ZZ-II

They're pouring finally :cheers:

How long will the concrete need to dry out?


----------



## _Forum_

Concrete will become dry within 24 hrs of placing but needs 28 days of curing (std. time). But these timings depend on type of cement and admixtures being used in the concrete.


----------



## Marioma

do they poor the foundation plate in one piece?


----------



## ZZ-II

_Forum_ said:


> Concrete will become dry within 24 hrs of placing but needs 28 days of curing (std. time). But these timings depend on type of cement and admixtures being used in the concrete.


so we'll have to wait arround 4 weeks until we'll see new progress.


----------



## _Forum_

^^ What I mentioned in the previous post is the hardening and curing time for _ordinary portland cement_ without any _accelerating admixtures_. 

But the use of rapid hardening cement and accelerators the timings will vary by large amount.


----------



## Swiddle

I wonder how many cubic meters of concrete was poured, and how close it was to the world record for a raft?


----------



## _Forum_

32000 cubic meters of concrete is poured into the raft. 
Shanghai tower created world record for "single largest raft pour" at 60000 cubic meters 

:cheers2:


----------



## _Forum_

Photo copyright: cpy621006

Jan 4.

Can make out the tower base here :cheers2:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nice!


----------



## kunming tiger

You mean the outline in the foundation in the shape of three prongs?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

The whole thing


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ definitely. I would have expected a wider base though.



_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: cpy621006
> 
> Jan 4.
> 
> Can make out the tower base here :cheers2:


----------



## _Forum_

Photos copyright: cgy621006

Jan 4.
Bigger image.


----------



## ZZ-II

Finally you can see the three-wing shape for the core!


----------



## Maximalist

I have to give Greenland a lot of credit for hiring great architects for its projects (especially AS + GG) which is why it's buildings look so futuristic. Unfortunately, the picture above brings back a sad memory -- this is about the stage where Calatrava's tower in Chicago reached when it was cancelled. But I'm sure the Greenland Center will have much better future.


----------



## orange boy

*by harveyxu*

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Munwon

IT BEGINS!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Looks like it's going to rise soon


----------



## ZZ-II

Amazing, they're installing the first steel beams already :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This is a pure beauty in the making. And it's taller than Shanghai Tower!


----------



## KillerZavatar

yes a three winged core for a megatall is something to look forward too. it will make it cool to compare it with kingdom tower.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Plus they're rare!


----------



## _Forum_

Source: Central Broadcasting Network

Jan 4.



> January 4, 2014 in the afternoon, the construction of the first high-rise "Wuhan Green Center" held its first root steel pillars lifting ceremony.


----------



## ZZ-II

Are they killing these chicken??


----------



## GFKT

^^Well, there must be alot of workers.


----------



## Delta1088

ZZ-II said:


> Are they killing these chicken??


It is a tradition to kill those chicken in hope for a safe and fast progress


----------



## z0rg

I love the 50 floor residential towers in the background.


----------



## KillerZavatar

the chickens are just a minor sacrafice for the god of steel and concrete :cheers:


----------



## droneriot

Delta1088 said:


> It is a tradition to kill those chicken in hope for a safe and fast progress


...what?


----------



## binhai




----------



## binhai




----------



## zwamborn

2014-02-19 by 中建钢构武汉绿地中心项目部


----------



## binhai




----------



## Sorensen

No movement for the past few months. Is this project already at a standstill?


----------



## ZZ-II

Sorensen said:


> No movement for the past few months. Is this project already at a standstill?


They did alot in the last few months ^^. There was just Chinese new year not long ago. They just restarted.


----------



## Sorensen

ZZ-II said:


> They did alot in the last few months ^^. There was just Chinese new year not long ago. They just restarted.


Good point about the Chinese New Year. Will like to see any activity again.


----------



## VRS

this is crazy, but china can build 3 towers more then 600m


----------



## tinyslam

BarbaricManchurian said:


>


Great diagrams! I am confused though. Does this indicate that their will only be stairs up to the 79th floor? What happens in an emergency? Are there specially designed elevators to work in all situations?


----------



## scalziand

tinyslam said:


> Great diagrams! I am confused though. Does this indicate that their will only be stairs up to the 79th floor? What happens in an emergency? Are there specially designed elevators to work in all situations?


The stair case just moves to a different part of the core at that level. You can see it move to the left and go up at a different angle on that diagram.


----------



## tinyslam

Ah yes I see it now


----------



## cfredo

^^
Well, the central government will eventually bail out the local governments and redirect certain tax revenues to them.

How do you know this is a local "prestige project"? Greenland is a state-owned company, based in Shanghai. This tower has nothing (except the land sale) to do with the local government. Greenland is still highly profitable.

So again, what is the connection between local government debt and this tower?

Edit: In general, those Chinese "prestige projects" are more profit-driven than most people (especially in the West) think.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^^^

I'm no expert - sorry if I tired to sound like one. I just reacted to the mayors reaction.

But if Beijing does bail out megatalls in trouble then I hope they get going with all the different ones that are proposed and stop building the littlle side towers first


----------



## SkywardCities

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...st-2-billion-in-london-property-projects.html 

BBC is just jealous


----------



## cfredo

KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I'm no expert - sorry if I tired to sound like one. I just reacted to the mayors reaction.
> 
> But if Beijing does bail out megatalls in trouble then I hope they get going with all the different ones that are proposed and stop building the littlle side towers first


It's ok. :cheers: 
I'm more tired of those documentaries made by journalists without any insight on the system or basic financial/economic knowledge: _"Ohhh debt is bad...ohh those are high numbers...so this is all going to fail and I uncovered it!"_

I don't think those towers need to get bailed-out. Those large developers like Greenland are financially in a good position. Even foreign developers like Silverstein or CapitaLand are moving into the Chinese market, which should be a good sign, at least for the profitability in the market.

I think now we're really offtopic... :lol:


----------



## Sorensen

SkywardCities said:


> I don't follow your logic. China doesn't "borrow" she simply has the fastest growing economy in the world, and this is just simply a manifestation of that. For a country that buys trillions of America's debts, don't you think they'd have more than enough money to build 3 megatalls?


Since 2008 we have been spoon fed that the Chinese economy is growing 7-9% yearly. Granted there is some truth to the growth, but during that same time the Chinese stock market has dropped 65%. Something is just not right.
I lived in Asia during the 1997 Asian Crises and it was sad to see prestigious project just being abandoned like skeleton building. Some of which are just being complete now, 17 years later.
I think the Greenland Center is too ambitious and too late in the Chinese property bubble.
Lets get back to the building site. Any new pictures of the hole in the ground?


----------



## cfredo

Workers are back from Chinese New Year.

by 苏打小苏打 
2014-02-20


----------



## Sorensen

I can't insert a picture, but the building side remind me of the game "Finding Waldof". How many workers can you spot? 3?

(http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/4900/can-you-find-waldo)


----------



## tinyslam

lol "Where's Waldo?"


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Sorensen said:


> In this program (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW3h4wv8_ko) the Greenland CEO quote a 180 m2 unit for 3 million yuan.
> To me that is far too cheap and a good indication this project will NEVER be completed.
> Only time will prove if I am right.


Who's the mod?

I've looked through threads and seen people banned for reasons I did not see coming.....

Why on earth is a comment about a mayor in a linked video deleted?

Especially when the video and the other comments are there.... I am puzzeled.

Anyone????


----------



## binhai

All this fantastical off topic crap should be deleted. There is 0 chance whatsoever of this project being cancelled, none whatsoever.


----------



## _Forum_

*Photos copyright: evankid*

Mar 1.


----------



## binhai




----------



## ajosh821

^^^ :drool: :drool: :drool:

This project is so terrific.


----------



## binhai




----------



## Blue Flame

Excellent! Assuming there are no hold-ups, I would guess that this will be rising by fall.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Blue Flame said:


> Excellent! Assuming there are no hold-ups, I would guess that this will be rising by fall.


Fall? Lol? It is already at ground level so just a matter of weeks until it starts to rise above the ground :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Fall? Lol? It is already at ground level so just a matter of weeks until it starts to rise above the ground :lol:


Steel will be above ground soon that's true. But until it's rising in normal speed with climbing formworks it will take several months probably.


----------



## weidncol

The foundation/underground work always takes the longest on any building.


----------



## Sorensen

Any update on the building?


----------



## makskorpion

Source: http://www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## ZZ-II

Impressive how small the workers look against the steel columns!


----------



## zwamborn

2014-03-21 from RickBlaine


----------



## Puppetgeneral

I am just realizing this now.......... does anyone think the hole is similar to the one in Chicago for the Spire?? Of course its bigger....


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

^^
Most large structures these days that have a basement start off with a massive round hole like that.
Ping An (small hole), Shanghai tower (medium hole, similar to Greenland Centre), Goldin 117 (holy crap HUGE hole!:nuts all had round holes. 
The reason is physics. A circle is the best shape for keeping open a large hole. The holes are usually square, notice the heavy duty framework in the corners. 
If the circle structures weren't built, then the middles of the sides would likely slump inwards like this:nuts:hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
you should quote posts, not threads :nuts: anyone with different post count per page as you can do nothing with the links


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

^^
Whoops, I didn't realise that!:bash:
It has now been fixed:cheers:


MattTheTubaGuy said:


> ^^
> Most large structures these days that have a basement start off with a massive round hole like that.
> Ping An (small hole), Shanghai tower (medium hole, similar to Greenland Centre), Goldin 117 (holy crap HUGE hole!:nuts all had round holes.
> The reason is physics. A circle is the best shape for keeping open a large hole. The holes are usually square, notice the heavy duty framework in the corners.
> If the circle structures weren't built, then the middles of the sides would likely slump inwards like this:nuts:hno:


----------



## binhai




----------



## OEincorparated

Starting to look like they will build this.


----------



## ZZ-II

OEincorparated said:


> Starting to look like they will build this.


of course they do :lol:


----------



## Sorensen

BarbaricManchurian said:


>


What is being build in the bottom left foreground of the picture? Part of the tower or different site?


----------



## patrykus

Well, it certainly doesn't look like the cladding on renders. Hopefully they didn't change it.


----------



## Blue Flame

patrykus said:


> Well, it certainly doesn't look like the cladding on renders. Hopefully they didn't change it.


Actually, it sort of does look like the cladding in the renders. Look at cladding on the outer edges of the three wings. That's what it looks like, IMO.


----------



## patrykus

^^ It's flat on the edges. The test cladding shows something different.


----------



## Munwon

patrykus said:


> Well, it certainly doesn't look like the cladding on renders. Hopefully they didn't change it.


You might be on to something. On AS+GG website they show a sleeker more refined design
http://smithgill.com/work/wuhan_greenland_center/


----------



## dunefreezer

^^Yeah You are right!!

There, the facade design is flat, but still very good looking. Usually I would be able to identify the better of the two, but I love both facade designs in this case.


----------



## Munwon

dunefreezer said:


> ^^Yeah You are right!!
> 
> There, the facade design is flat, but still very good looking. Usually I would be able to identify the better of the two, but I love both facade designs in this case.


Yes, they both look fantastic! Greenland doesn't build junk


----------



## Puppetgeneral

patrykus said:


> Well, it certainly doesn't look like the cladding on renders. Hopefully they didn't change it.


I have trypophobia and looking at this picture, it gives me chills, but I love it:bash:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Never thought of it that way. I also have that (I think) but I don't see it in this building.


----------



## patrykus

Munwon said:


> You might be on to something. On AS+GG website they show a sleeker more refined design
> http://smithgill.com/work/wuhan_greenland_center/


Indeed, the website shows updated design, but it still doesn't look like test cladding to me. Myabe it's a detail that isn't shown in close up on the renders. Time will tell I guess. Anyway I think it worth to update the first post with new renders.


















































































Source: http://smithgill.com/work/wuhan_greenland_center/


----------



## KillerZavatar

doesn't change the appeal at all for me, both styles of claddings work perfectly fine and the building is nevertheless just a masterpiece :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

I find the new one even better. Nice change from countless of flat-glass towers (not that the previous version was bad... or flat  ). Really nice detailing on this one. Given they also designed Kingdom Tower I still have hope the final versions of kt will be better cladding-wise.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

For once the new glass is better! Makes it look taller and much more sleek
:drool:


----------



## VRS

i like the shape of this supertall... nice curve also roof top area its unique design...


----------



## Fabouninou

Too phallic for my taste... But still good and futuristic.


----------



## jaysonn341

I prefer the new cladding. Simple and sleek!


----------



## binhai




----------



## Eric Offereins

Awesome. All cladding already on display. 
Probably test panels?


----------



## Pansori

Those panels look pretty awesome. If this is how actual cladding will look like then it's really great.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

The panels make me feel like i am in a future world elevator. It looks AMAZING, cant wait


----------



## DubaiM

I'm looking forward to see how it fits to the building!


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

I prefer the old cladding, but the new cladding is still pretty good.
I'm still trying to figure out how the test cladding fits in with the design.:weird:


----------



## patrykus

Me too  Maybe they just stacked one piece of cladding atop of another which won't meet together on a tower like that. Not sure why would they do that instead of just putting each piece on a separate stand, but that's just all I came up with.

btw the first page is still not updated with a new renders..


----------



## binhai




----------



## ThatOneGuy

If it is crafted well, it could even end up the best in China!


----------



## jaysonn341

Whats the comparison between this and Shanghai Tower on floor area? And how about building costs between the two buildings?


----------



## binhai




----------



## binhai




----------



## da_funkmaster

jaysonn341 said:


> I prefer the new cladding. Simple and sleek!


In Soviet Russia cladding prefers you!!


----------



## binhai




----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Is it just me or has this project significantly slowed down?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

They could be waiting for concrete to cure. That usually means four weeks of waiting before it has reached its specified strength.


----------



## ZZ-II

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Is it just me or has this project significantly slowed down?


this stage always takes a quite long time


----------



## Eric Offereins

I can see significant progress between the updates of yesterday and 27 May. Nothing to worry about, I'd think.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

ZZ-II said:


> this stage always takes a quite long time


This project was extremely fast at all previous steps, even the foundation was done in "no time" and they kept this speed until CNY. From then until now we haven't seen even a quarter of the previous pace, IMO.


----------



## BasedYeezus

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> This project was extremely fast at all previous steps, even the foundation was done in "no time" and they kept this speed until CNY. From then until now we haven't seen even a quarter of the previous pace, IMO.


It's almost as if building towers is a slow process


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> This project was extremely fast at all previous steps, even the foundation was done in "no time" and they kept this speed until CNY. From then until now we haven't seen even a quarter of the previous pace, IMO.


I don't agree based on past experience. Ping An was slower than this tower at the beginning. For a long time there was just a hole on the site of Ping An tower. After then it shoot up 300m in 1 year.

After it goes past ground level, this building should also rise at incredible speed


----------



## ZZ-II

From the point they install the climbing formwork at the core it'll speed up alot. Though we're still several months away from that.


----------



## Cho oyo

2014,6,6

up to ground


----------



## binhai




----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Cool pics


----------



## Cho oyo




----------



## Sorensen

Looks like organized chaos.


----------



## chinesehorse

Nope, it's full speed ahead!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Above ground!


----------



## ZZ-II

ThatOneGuy said:


> Above ground!


They're almost done with the underground floors. New steel for the core should arrive soon.


----------



## KillerZavatar

by feipeng8865 on gaoloumi


----------



## DarkShadows1966

Is it me, or does this remind me of Burj Khalifa while it was U/C?


----------



## Bender

The Y shape yes, but there was more concrete and less steel if I remember correctly


----------



## nossiano

yes, emaar didn't use steel walls with the burj khalifa


----------



## binhai




----------



## ZZ-II

The underground floors should be finished soon


----------



## KillerZavatar

SSP also has a drawing of the building now, not the most accurate, but finally it can be included in kantos diagram as well


----------



## oscillation

by Wuhan Greenland


----------



## Redzio

^^:banana::banana::banana:^^


----------



## ZZ-II

finally new steel :cheers:. First steps into the sky


----------



## Pohtija

KillerZavatar said:


> SSP also has a drawing of the building now, not the most accurate, but finally it can be included in kantos diagram as well


Finally ! kay: I've been waiting for it for some time now. It could be better but it's nice to see all 600+ U/C supertalls in a row.


----------



## City-of-Platinum

What a stunning beauty. A new icon is being born, I love it! 

Wuhan will soon have one of the most spectacular towers in the world!


----------



## kanye




----------



## KillerZavatar

didn't realize how much it sticked out of the hole already :cheers:


----------



## foxmulder

This building has potential to beat Shanghai Tower to be the best one... We will see.


----------



## Eric Offereins

These mock ups look very good. A bit dark perhaps.


----------



## city of the future

TaserC2 said:


> i like the concept how the wind is going through the tower to minimize the pressure against the tower.
> 
> Intelligent
> 
> So people at the club ( top of the tower ) won´t shake when dancing


There's a club in this tower? Whoa that's awesome


----------



## binhai




----------



## Munwon

Awesome!


----------



## binhai




----------



## binhai




----------



## city of the future

My favourite supertall ever!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Not sure if me or anyone else has asked this question but 5 posts above me, in the last photo what is that for?


----------



## Densetsu

like a space rocket to take off boom!


----------



## binhai




----------



## ZZ-II

Wow, a big part of the core is poured already. I guess they'll install the climbing formworks soon.


----------



## Munwon

Huge!


----------



## ZZ-II

Munwon said:


> Huge!


Probably the biggest core ever.


----------



## binhai




----------



## reecebowker

I cant believe that is just the core! so huge.


----------



## binhai




----------



## ZZ-II

Formworks started :cheers:


----------



## China Hand

The new modern standard, a tri-foil inner core.


----------



## ♥paradigma♥

interesting formworks...

update: Steel outside going up!


----------



## ZZ-II

♥paradigma♥;119733830 said:


> interesting formworks...


We saw something similar at CTF Guangzhou.


----------



## binhai




----------



## ZZ-II

Very impressive!


----------



## snapdragon

anybody can list all the supertalls being built in wuhan right now


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
search button -> titles only with "wuhan" -> supertalls forum -> no child forums:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=20622401


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

snapdragon said:


> anybody can list all the supertalls being built in wuhan right now


I can: Greenland Center


----------



## binhai

*WUHAN | Greenland Center | 636m | 2086ft | 125 fl | U/C*

Greenland Center, Wuhan Center, Riverview Plaza, and Yuexiu Fortune Center.


----------



## howchou

Photos I took on Dec 26, 2014.

A panorama


----------



## howchou

The tower


----------



## howchou

Some close-ups


----------



## howchou

More close-ups


----------



## howchou

Last few


----------



## binhai




----------



## Munwon




----------



## ThatOneGuy

An architectural marvel


----------



## snapdragon

Now that we have seen the shanghai tower again and again this is the tower that has started appealing to my senses


----------



## Wrocer

One of the best supertalls in the world ! 
Those curves and the top ! :cheers:


----------



## ArtZ

Munwon said:


>


^^Absolutely stunning. It looks like it will be the symbol of Wuhan and perhaps one of central China's icons.:cheers:


----------



## binhai




----------



## zakariya420

nice updates.


----------



## binhai




----------



## Maximalist

They've also made some changes to the cladding of Ping'an which make it look a little less spectacular than in the original renderings.


----------



## Ch.W

*03.03.2015*^^
by mt / gaoloumi






































*10.03.2015*^^
*by mas1back / gaoloumi*


----------



## Ch.W

10.03.2015








Clearly to see the later form of the building^^


----------



## ZZ-II

Core should start to rise soon.


----------



## krkseg1ops

What is this structure on pictures then  unless by ' start to rise' you mean continue rising?


----------



## ZZ-II

krkseg1ops said:


> What is this structure on pictures then  unless by ' start to rise' you mean continue rising?


Yes, continue rising after installing the climbing formworks.


----------



## Ch.W

*15.03.2015*
*(almost) ready to rising^^*


----------



## Ch.W

*19.03.2015*
by mt


----------



## Ch.W

*19.03.2015*
by mt
*...busy working...*:cheers:^^


----------



## weidncol

^^

I see a split machinery platform for another Favco M1280D.


----------



## oscillation

Its time to speed already!

source: internet :lol:


----------



## Lion007

What a lot of steel. Very hungry skyscraper.:eat::cheers:


----------



## Ch.W

*21.03.2015*


----------



## Greatdane

Ive never seen that many workers on this project, unlike Ping Am, Shanghai tower etc where you see armies of 'ants'. This only ever seems to have a dozen or so people working on it. Might explain why it is taking so long for anything to happen


----------



## KillerZavatar

Ch.W said:


> *15.03.2015*
> *(almost) ready to rising^^*


Never realized that residential tower has the greenland logo on it


----------



## Ch.W

*31.03.2015*
by mt


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Man it seems like it's been stuck in this stage for ages. I can't wait until the actual floor plates start risintg. hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

Don't worry, it won't take very long now


----------



## Toastmastern

You can see parts of the second tower crane appearing now  Shouldn't be long until all three are there and ready to go


----------



## Ch.W

There was an article in a chinese forum about this. When they finaly has instaled the cranes the "show can go on". A few weeks and that thing is rising.:cheers:


----------



## Sorensen

Ch.W said:


> There was an article in a chinese forum about this. When they finaly has instaled the cranes the "show can go on". A few weeks and that thing is rising.:cheers:


One very critical component could be missing......money.


----------



## Ch.W

Sorensen said:


> One very critical component could be missing......money.


For sure without money nothing will build somewhere. But i had heard no rumours that there are a lack of money, this thing is full in schedule.


----------



## binhai

Ignore that loser.


----------



## kunming tiger

Sorensen said:


> One very critical component could be missing......money.


 Your timing couldn't be even worse.

The Chinese and fifty other countries are about to sign a MOU to start up a bank (AIIB) to bankroll infrastsructure projects in Asia to the tune of 100 trillion dollars with China contributing the lion's share.

Try putting two and two together you might end up with four.

This could very well be a shifting of the balance of power in the globAL Financial system.

So based on the above developments we are to conclude they are out of money?

For further reading on the proposed Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) click on the link below

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1806727


----------



## Sorensen

kunming tiger said:


> Your timing couldn't be even worse.
> 
> The Chinese and fifty other countries are about to sign a MOU to start up a bank (AIIB) to bankroll infrastsructure projects in Asia to the tune of 100 trillion dollars with China contributing the lion's share.
> 
> Try putting two and two together you might end up with four.
> 
> This could very well be a shifting of the balance of power in the globAL Financial system.
> 
> So based on the above developments we are to conclude they are out of money?
> 
> For further reading on the proposed Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) click on the link below
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1806727


Meanwhile in the real world the Kaisa of China's bonds are downgraded to junk.


----------



## kunming tiger

Sorensen said:


> Meanwhile in the real world the Kaisa of China's bonds are downgraded to junk.



Meanwhile in the real world the Thai government is getting the Japanese and Chinese to finance, build and co operate the HSR in Thailand which happens to start off in Bangkok,


----------



## kunming tiger

Ch.W said:


> For sure without money nothing will build somewhere. But i had heard no rumours that there are a lack of money, this thing is full in schedule.


 In that vein lets get some photos up.


----------



## binhai

Sorensen said:


> Meanwhile in the real world the Kaisa of China's bonds are downgraded to junk.


Kaisa never built any supertalls. They were known as a troll developer years ago. Despite this, Kaisa still probably built more than all of Thailand in the last few years. Stop spreading FUD.


----------



## Sorensen

kunming tiger said:


> Meanwhile in the real world the Thai government is getting the Japanese and Chinese to finance, build and co operate the HSR in Thailand which happens to start off in Bangkok,


Not everything is real in Thailand. Back in the days, some HK developer claimed he would swim across the HK harbor if his Hopewell mass transport system failed to be completed in Bangkok. They build some 5,000 pillars, which was later named The Stonehenge of Bangkok. Fast forward 20 years and they are about done tearing the last one down.
Not sure if the developer is still swimming around in the HK harbor.


----------



## Sorensen

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Kaisa never built any supertalls. They were known as a troll developer years ago. Despite this, Kaisa still probably built more than all of Thailand in the last few years. Stop spreading FUD.


A $15 billion troll that was just cut in half?
We all love tall buildings. I am just saying that real estate is a cyclic business and speculative money is starting to dry up in the Asian market. This one still have a long way to go and it might be a rough ride. Lets see.


----------



## Ch.W

*13.04.2015*
by 江城一号
...waiting for some progress upwards...


----------



## Blue Flame

Watching this building rise is like watching grass grow. Months have passed, and it has barely risen more than a floor or two.:sleepy:


----------



## Ch.W

It seems so. Probably they have to make much preperation works with the formwork and cranes and so on before this beauty gets speed^^


----------



## weidncol

Prep should not take this long...


----------



## ZZ-II

weidncol said:


> Prep should not take this long...


At CTF Guangzhou it also took quite a time.


----------



## KillerZavatar

CTFGZ was on hold for quite a while as well in the early stages...


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> CTFGZ was on hold for quite a while as well in the early stages...


I don't mean the time where it was on hold. I mean the time it took them to install the climbing formworks before it startet to rise again.


----------



## KillerZavatar

I don't remember it as vividly, so it couldn't have been that long of a painful wait :lol: or maybe it was a time I was really busy with stuff, so I didn't realize


----------



## binhai

Any future comments claiming that the project is on hold *will be construed as trolling.*


----------



## reecebowker

The scale of this thing is unreal, very impressive.


----------



## Sorensen

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Any future comments claiming that the project is on hold *will be construed as trolling.*


Nobody ever said it was on hold, but is has been a long wait to see it rise and the building site looks like Residence Evil, not a person in sight. Actually, I see two on top of the building and a third walking on the left, but this should be more than a 3-man job.
A balanced dialog about the building seems like the mature thing to have here.
Right, kiddo?


----------



## Maximalist

To my knowledge, no Adrian Smith building that has been started has ever failed to be finished. Yes, some have been cancelled after the design stage, like Korea's Dragons. And yes, some have experienced hiccups before they're finished like the Burj Khalifa, and no doubt the Kingdom Tower. But they always finish and they always look great. And Smith has a great track record of building towers that look exactly like their renders.


----------



## desertpunk

The site looks quite fresh and work could have been interrupted for any number of reasons. 

Unless there is some official notice about a change of status or unless a very long period of time has passed with no sign of progress, this is still U/C.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Maximalist said:


> To my knowledge, no Adrian Smith building that has been started has ever failed to be finished. Yes, some have been cancelled after the design stage, like Korea's Dragons. And yes, some have experienced hiccups before they're finished like the Burj Khalifa, and no doubt the Kingdom Tower. But they always finish and they always look great. And Smith has a great track record of building towers that look exactly like their renders.


Well, whether or not a building gets cancelled rarely if ever hinges on the architect. The site owner and the entrepreneur have a lot more responsibility in that regard. A fully designed and drawn building can come to a screeching halt regardless of how well the architect does his job.

As for that last sentence, well... again, I'd say the entrepreneur has more importance there too. At best, the architect can render the building to look exactly like the finished product.


As for the tower of the thread here, I seem to recall that a bunch of other Chinese supertalls spent eons in the "just poking out of the ground" stage. I guess it has something to do with concrete curing, as it takes four weeks or so after pouring for concrete to reach its specified strenght. The schedule of the workers could also be in play, it could simply be that different teams are needed when the building reaches a certain height (as working on tall buildings usually requires a few safety courses and certifications), and the other team could be busy on some other project. Just because nothing seems to happen on site, doesn't mean the project isn't going forward.


----------



## binhai

Did it or did it not jump? It is a yes or no answer. I don't know how one can look at the pictures and claim it has not jumped. This is a truth and evidence-based forum and lies are not tolerated.


----------



## weidncol

I'm not denying it has not grown. It has indeed, however the past few months it has been at a standstill because of extensive prep work, even though it looks like it's about ready to go again.


----------



## binhai

It has jumped since March 31.


----------



## Sorensen

BarbaricManchurian said:


> It has jumped since March 31.


Check out the January 20th pictures. Now I can't see them because you got me falsely blocked. The truth hurts sometime, learn to live with it.


----------



## binhai

Lol really weird choice of topic to be so obstinate about. The photographic proof directly contradicts you. Certainly not looking very smart here.


----------



## Sorensen

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Lol really weird choice of topic to be so obstinate about. The photographic proof directly contradicts you. Certainly not looking very smart here.


OK, we are splitting hairs here. The height of the frame has not increased since it was installed 3 months ago, but yes I agree some concrete pouring have been done inside the frame.
I will go for the "concrete curing" period as laid out by Kyll.Ing and check back in a few months.


----------



## binhai

*WUHAN | Greenland Center | 636m | 2086ft | 125 fl | U/C*

It has jumped since March 31. You are incorrect. Maybe try and take a close look at the damn pics.


----------



## snapdragon

Sorensen said:


> OK, we are splitting hairs here. The height of the frame has not increased since it was installed 3 months ago, but yes I agree some concrete pouring have been done inside the frame.
> I will go for the "concrete curing" period as laid out by Kyll.Ing and check back in a few months.


Dude half the time you claim It was on hold, then you say pics show no changes. Then you say no work since Jan. Now you are saying some concrete pouring has been done:bash::bash:hno:hno:hno: . I think you should quit this debate and go sleep :cheers:


----------



## pteranodon

BarbaricManchurian said:


> It has jumped since March 31.


Definitely. A truss segment has also been attached between two megacolumns.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Enough of these "jump" and "no jump" talks, if you guys have no new updated info and pic, just don't post nothing. If this fight continues, we will lock this thread until something new comes up.


----------



## binhai




----------



## trustevil

I've been following this thread for a few years but just recently joined, i gotta say this is my fav. designed ST that is u/c right now, hope to see it rise a little quicker


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^it will get faster soon


----------



## trustevil

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> ^^it will get faster soon


yea i can see more ppl on the site in these latest pics...
i notice a little change in the outer steel columns they look like braces i dunno what they're called but they are silver colored


----------



## Homitzky

*Impressive*

Really impressive how big and tall are everything in China


----------



## Ch.W

*21.04.2015*
by 江城一号


----------



## KillerZavatar

Yangtse river is so wide. :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## Blue Flame

Is a third crane going up?


----------



## ZZ-II

Blue Flame said:


> Is a third crane going up?


Yes, and i guess a third red crane will follow


----------



## trustevil

So 4 cranes will be going up altogether? Good to see some progress here now with that third crane going up it should speed up the process


----------



## ZZ-II

trustevil said:


> So 4 cranes will be going up altogether? Good to see some progress here now with that third crane going up it should speed up the process


Not sure if the blue crane will stay.


----------



## trustevil

ZZ-II said:


> Not sure if the blue crane will stay.


yea it doesn't look permanent to me maybe you're right, it might go


----------



## pteranodon

ZZ-II said:


> Yes, and i guess a third red crane will follow


Red or blue doesn't matter but there are also new dark blue crane parts on the ground.


----------



## Blue Flame

ZZ-II said:


> Yes, and i guess a third red crane will follow


I thought that as well, but the third one doesn't seem to have started yet. The second red one, however, definitely seems to be underway. I would guess that the small crane will be removed once the three red ones are up.


----------



## ZZ-II

Blue Flame said:


> I would guess that the small crane will be removed once the three red ones are up.


That's what i think too.


----------



## Ch.W

*27.04.2015*
by mt


----------



## ZZ-II

Formworks have risen


----------



## KillerZavatar

once all cranes are in place this should rise very fast :cheers:


----------



## Wrocer

^^ but isn't the dark crane on the left too little with too delicate arm especially ? And isn't it going to be replaced by bigger crane, like the red ones ?


----------



## pteranodon

^^ Possibly with a bigger dark blue crane.


----------



## dehuang

nice


----------



## binhai




----------



## binhai




----------



## SkyLinePana

is the lobby level going to reach to the top of the white frames?


----------



## Wrocer

The core and columns are still going up very slowly. I hope they accelerate soon


----------



## ZZ-II

Wrocer said:


> The core and columns are still going up very slowly. I hope they accelerate soon


Just wait until it has risen a few floor, i'm sure it'll speed up then.


----------



## Munwon

I still think this will out pace Kingdom Tower soon enough.


----------



## Annon21

Love the render, this will look great


----------



## ZZ-II

Munwon said:


> I still think this will out pace Kingdom Tower soon enough.


I'm not sure about that. Nevertheless it'll top out earlier for sure.


----------



## trustevil

Yea kingdom tower is faster paced for now but this will def catch up once that other crane is erected


----------



## Munwon

ZZ-II said:


> I'm not sure about that. Nevertheless it'll top out earlier for sure.


Lets see who will be right in a few months


----------



## Jclsoww

It looks AMAZING :banana:


----------



## Wrocer

OK, 636th post specially for this space looking amazing tower and I hope it will start quick climbing to the sky ! :cheers:

Let's hope also the sorrounding area will be arranged more attractive in the future soon


----------



## i-close

wow! the chinese are having lots of these types of gorgeous towers. it's really amazing.
can't wait to see how it's going to look like when it's finished.


----------



## Ch.W

*16.05.2015*
By mt


----------



## trustevil

Ch.W said:


> *16.05.2015*
> By mt


Woo hoo for wuhan that third crane is up finally unless my eyes are playin tricks on me, this thing should pick up pace now. Thanx for the pics and the update


----------



## Limak11

I can't believe they're building it... It's going to be amazing tower! Thanks for all photos! :cheers:


----------



## ED777

Very interesting project


----------



## Munwon

Mark my works: This will surpass Kingdom Tower in a few months.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Don't worry; we will.


----------



## trustevil

Munwon said:


> Mark my works: This will surpass Kingdom Tower in a few months.


All three cranes working this is a good sign that things will pick up :cheers: 

(Edited)
i see 4 cranes operational this is pure eye candy for me cannot wait to see this beauty rise


----------



## ZZ-II

At least this one has no spire which could be removed close before topping out.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
too soon!


----------



## trustevil

ZZ-II said:


> At least this one has no spire which could be removed close before topping out.


Yes indeed, well said it rivals shanghai tower


----------



## Ch.W

*25.05.2015*


----------



## modestman

ZZ-II said:


> What's going on with you? Are you a skyscraperfan or not?


 He hates china for long time, not really skyscraperfan but rather china's hater and he is really obsessed.


----------



## Munwon

He's a huge troll and has been saying China is going into a bubble since 2007.... I'm still waiting for it! Lol


----------



## Ch.W

Munwon said:


> He's a huge troll and has been saying China is going into a bubble since 2007.... I'm still waiting for it! Lol


Maybe he is a troll, but when you take a look at the shanghai stock index for this year and for the last 5 years it looks not so happy anymore...nearly 35% down in 1 month, that's not an normal fluctuation. It's serious.


----------



## ZZ-II

indeed, it doesn't look that good recently.


----------



## Pansori

Ch.W said:


> Maybe he is a troll, but when you take a look at the shanghai stock index for this year and for the last 5 years it looks not so happy anymore...nearly 35% down in 1 month, that's not an normal fluctuation. It's serious.


Stock crash is by no means an indicator of the situation in the wider economy. Certainly not in China.


----------



## KillerZavatar

If it continues to go down it might have an effect on the housing market though and therefor the construction boom all over china. I have quite some worries about that.


----------



## kunming tiger

The sky is falling or is it?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
杞人忧天


----------



## cheerego

still not very fast in progress


----------



## Ch.W

It's not as fast as some projects in Dubai for example, but to compare the recent status with a months before (first pic is from 14.06) it's clearly rising^^ And that's the point! (To compensate the great disappointment with the Suzhou Zhongnan Centre a little bit^^)








*15.07.2015*
By 武汉绿地中心


----------



## trustevil

Ch.W said:


> It's not as fast as some projects in Dubai for example, but to compare the recent status with a months before (first pic is from 14.06) it's clearly rising^^ And that's the point! (To compensate the great disappointment with the Suzhou Zhongnan Centre a little bit^^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15.07.2015*
> By 武汉绿地中心


its grown a few floors thats pretty obvious. Sad news about Zhongnan center but this one is still rising which is good news.


----------



## godgame

any thoughts on what will replace the white bracing towers?


----------



## speedygonzaly

this building will be one of the most spektacular in the world when its completed!


----------



## zwamborn

2015-07-23 by whhb123


----------



## binhai

Absolutely incredible. This has a very high chance of becoming my favorite building ever.


----------



## binhai

A recap on what exactly we will be getting here!



BarbaricManchurian said:


>


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Omg those curves :drool:


----------



## King of Construction

I see on the floorplan the top floors will have a "club".
What sort of club are we talking about exactly?

Is it sauna/spa club or a danceclub?
If it's the last I know where I need to go first in China.

:dance:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ The street-level entrance alone is incredibly impressive!


----------



## MauricioPelosi

great


----------



## binhai




----------



## JuanPaulo

The core of this building is enormous in relationship to the total area of one floor. Not too much usable space outside the core, it looks like.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There is a lot of space, it's just that the scale is so massive that it looks smaller.


----------



## VRS

cant wait to see floor by floor finish and it will become new icon tower


----------



## zwamborn

2015-10-05 by whhb123


----------



## cheerego




----------



## kunming tiger

est height?


----------



## Greatdane

This is flying now


----------



## Ch.W

Long preperation time, and than "full speed ahead"^^
*07.01.2015*








*19.03.2015*








*27.04.2015*








*23.05.2015*








*23.07.2015*








*12.09.2015*








*05.10.2015*


----------



## Zaz965

greenland wuhan beside zhong guo beijing looks insdestrutible


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

I like how the outermost mega columns lean outwards slightly. :cheers:


----------



## Zaz965

zwamborn said:


> 2019-09-25 by whhb123


I like these highrises


----------



## jhalsey

Looks like they're tooling up for something pretty big next door too.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

If I recall correctly, the side tower (or "Greenland Center Tower 2") will also be 400m+

Edit: Here is the link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693069

480m and 350m is planned at the moment. The towers will be located to the left (in the picture) of the main tower. Not really sure what they are building on the right though. Anyone who knows more on the development on the right?


----------



## GOL2007

Hehe, spot the blue roofed building where a Volkswagen is parked inside... :lol:



zwamborn said:


> 2019-09-25 by whhb123


----------



## Speechless.♥

According to gaoloumi, the height was reduced to 606.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

That rumor has been around for some time - there is no indication it's true


----------



## Speechless.♥

ok, I hope so


----------



## KillerZavatar

it's not a rumor, but it was the original height.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

will complete on mid 2017 ??


----------



## zwamborn

2015-10-17 by whhb123


----------



## Wrocer

zwamborn said:


> 2015-10-17 by whhb123


WOW ! First time I see the tower from this perspective - very nice typical big city street view ! :cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^Looks pretty tall from that perspective.


----------



## Pohtija

It's starting to look like a skyscraper.


----------



## Mike-

where is the concrete pumps???


----------



## Ch.W

*23.10.2015*
By mt / gaoloumi and zhoutianyu888


----------



## SH16

What's the current height?


----------



## Zaz965

in front at yang tse river :drool::drool:


----------



## zwamborn

2015-10-29 by whhb123


----------



## Rui-Silva

01-11-2015


----------



## Rui-Silva

04-11-2015 by aplo @ Gaoloumi


----------



## oscillation

source: whhb123


----------



## Blue Flame

This is starting to look considerable.
Has it broken 100m yet?


----------



## kunming tiger

Based on the most recent photos it looks well over 100 meters maybe over 150 meters. 

Counting the floors of the surrounding buildings will give you a good idea .


----------



## Lion007

oscillation said:


> source: whhb123


Steel pears are in concrete. Very good progress. Go skyscraper:cheers::banana::cheers:


----------



## RoofHeightMatters

Is it an optical illusion, or does this building seem to have virtually no floor space on each level?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There's a lot of floor space, it's just a massive building. Two photos above, you can see some workers for scale if you look close enough.


----------



## godgame

RoofHeightMatters said:


> Is it an optical illusion, or does this building seem to have virtually no floor space on each level?


there is not a ton.
these building are more about image than usefulness/economic viability.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

China builds lots of boxes for economic viability---"China is dystopian and inhuman!"

China builds nice sculptural buildings like this ---"China only cares about image!"


----------



## godgame

why not both?


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by whhb123 on the 2nd of January 2016


----------



## Wrocer

I'm happy that one of most expected architectural masterpieces is rising so fast and taking its incredible shape :master:


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by hey lazy on the 13th of January 2016


----------



## oscillation

by mythDragon via m-t


----------



## KillerZavatar

Officially reached skyscraper status :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Already taller than it's neighbours.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## surfnasi

This is my second favourite tower being built at present


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by 嗨懒羊羊 on the 23rd of January 2016


----------



## surfnasi

Wish someone would build something similiar to this in Brisbane

Its going up so quick ....... wow


----------



## surfnasi

I guess the Abian tower in Brisbane thats getting build is similiar shape with the curves but is much smaller in height and scale


----------



## tokyo-hypa

good for Wuhan ^^


----------



## VRS

even not yet finish , but that tower has already eye catching for that city....
or its just my opinion only...
are many people on that city know = that tower will become the second tallest tower in this planet ??


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by whhb123 on gaoloumi on the 29th of January 2016


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## KillerZavatar

Sweet, cladding has started!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

This cladding is too damn beautiful! :uh:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It'll look even better when all the louvers are attached!


----------



## Munwon

This building is near perfection


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

AS + GG is simply playing in a different league, and they are proving it once again with this building!


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Very nice cladding! 
This may beat Shanghai Tower as the best skyscraper in the world. :cheers:


----------



## kunming tiger

you may be right but I doubt it will get the recognition it desrves


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Great cladding! (just to emphasise what other people have already said)


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by whhb123 on gaoloumi on the 3rd of February 2016


----------



## trustevil

Nice updates this thing is rising fast and that cladding is straight pimpin... I count 33 floors including the core


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

That cladding is marvelous !!! :banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> That cladding is marvelous !!! :banana:


Yup, i think it'll turn out great when the tower is completed


----------



## Maximalist

I'm surprised - and delighted - that the cladding is going up so early on this project. It gives you a much better sense of what the building will look like.


----------



## zwamborn

2016-02-12 by aplo


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by 武汉周大福中心 on gaoloumi on the 14th of February 2016


----------



## cheerego




----------



## VRS

its already 150m height now ??


----------



## ramses59

VRS said:


> its already 150m height now ??


over 210 man ! ^^


----------



## victor del rey

Hope we won't see any height decrease in the future like the one with Ping An FC...


----------



## ramses59

victor del rey said:


> Hope we won't see any height decrease in the future like the one with Ping An FC...


impossible, no spire, and no airport near the tower


----------



## victor del rey

ramses59 said:


> impossible, no spire, and no airport neat the tower


Thank you for the information


----------



## kunming tiger

ramses59 said:


> impossible, no spire, and no airport near the tower


 How far is the airport ?


----------



## totaleclipse1985

22km - but the flight paths are not going over the city center.


----------



## oscillation

by evankid


----------



## trustevil

I counted like 40 floors this thing is rising fast... I remember when it was a hole in the ground


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

*41 fl*


----------



## surfnasi

^^Not the latest update photos but nice never the least


----------



## oscillation

surfnasi said:


> ^^Not the latest update


----------



## surfnasi

What happened too the glass cladding ?

Did they take it off ?


----------



## surfnasi

Maybe the photos are taken from the other side of the tower where the glass cladding has not been installed yet


----------



## oscillation

You are right.

by same author


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

oscillation : Good Job !! Thanks :cheers1:

surfnasi : :bash::bash:


----------



## Wrocer

Nice progress ! Keep it going so fast and *more cladding, please !* :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> surfnasi : :bash::bash:


Nooo!  Make skyscrapers, not war! :lol::nuts:


----------



## Maximalist

This beautiful building is going up so darn quickly that it's almost difficult to believe that it won't be finished until 2017. But I imagine we'll get a pretty darn good idea of what it will look like by the end of this year.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## surfnasi

Approximately 45 floors built

80 floors to go

this is going to be so tall and slender


----------



## skyperu34

Really impressive updates!!! Thank you!


----------



## reebtogi

The bottom 2 floors look like they are about 8 - 10 meters each, talk about a grand entrance.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## binhai




----------



## Leonardo Pimenta

Oowww Imagine the club !!


----------



## towerpower123

This will be an impressive building, but what a miserable streetscape!


----------



## oscillation

by Hey Lazy


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Wow, dominating the skyline and it's not even half-finished! :nuts:


----------



## Gabriel900

I'm in love with the cladding! This is how it should be done ... Yes I am talking to you Shenzhen


----------



## archilover

beautiful skyscraper!beautiful cladding!love it!


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Another floor of cladding has been added...


----------



## poshbakerloo

tim1807 said:


> That core is huge.:nuts:


Thats what I thought! Where is the floor space? Or is it all going to be stairs and lifts lol.


----------



## Ch.W

poshbakerloo said:


> Thats what I thought! Where is the floor space? Or is it all going to be stairs and lifts lol.


Indeed the core is gigantic. But there's enough floor space available, it deceives from this perpective. Take a look at post 1499 / 1500^^


----------



## surfnasi

Supa awesome tower ....... getting better each day


----------



## cheerego

I am thinking I haven't see WH-GC in supertalls section for a long time, then I see this.


----------



## eltoca03

Are those balconies on the yellow residential tower to the right? or is it just under construction? Nice views if they are.


----------



## Kauldi

Hi!, How tall is this now? Nice tower


----------



## podciag

cladding, meh, what I like is the concrete (?) bracing few levels above, reminds me of tower verre


----------



## Arzonz

^^ That's steel, not concrete.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Gabriel900 said:


> I'm in love with the cladding! This is how it should be done ... Yes I am talking to you Shenzhen


Well Shenzhen has only one supertall designed by AS+GG - Heung Kong Tower - and its cladding is of the same quality as this one


----------



## trustevil

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Well Shenzhen has only one supertall designed by AS+GG - Heung Kong Tower - and its cladding is of the same quality as this one


What does the buildings designers have to do with the cladding? I know a few buildings that in the renders the cladding looked different than the actual window cladding on the finished building. From a design standpoint alone though AS+GG makes some very nice designs I'd love to work for them.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Thanks for the wonderful photos and information, oscillation.

We see in the schedule that by year's end, this building will be about as tall as ICC in Hong Kong, or as SWFC in Shanghai.


----------



## oscillation

I hope 500 meters, before Chinese New Year, which begins after january.


----------



## Ch.W

Thanks from me too it's really good to see the schedule, hope they can keep it up.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

oscillation said:


> by whhb123



I will go to Wuhan on 2016 Oct 24th (1day) :banana:


----------



## trustevil

Awesome to see the schedule hopefully it goes accordingly no delays myb even ahead of schedule. It's already almost 300m. Damn thing is taking off


----------



## Junker123

Is there floor space on those outer curved edges, or is it like Jeddah tower with just
a facade?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
that's a general problem though. e.g. I cannot name two cities in Nigeria, although it is a pretty big country. You just know what you either inform yourself about or see in the news that you are looking at. With this forum as one of our news sources, we basically all have heard about any city that has a building over 200m in it, but in other areas we may also lack behind.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## trustevil

Those night pics are pretty spectacular views of just how high this thing is already


----------



## kunming tiger

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Sadly I fear this is not going to happen anytime soon. Western people are soo oblivious and biased towards China, it's like 99 out of 100 people can't even name a chinese city besides Shanghai, Beijing and Hongkong. And they don't even care about it! When I tell poeple about the vast construction activity and the beautiful megatalls rising in China, they don't seem very interested at all and just comment on the smog and "child slavery". Yeah, we know, China has issues with that. But for god's sake there is so much more about this country other than that... how long will it take to break this closed mindset? hno:
> 
> 
> 
> I can perfectly relate to this, but this seems to be a general issue of Chinese cities. I guess it just takes time. Rome wasn't built in one day, too. Or something like that


 I guess I have to concur with this point of view. There is a lag between perception and reality . In effect most people's perceptions are formed from the mass media generally speaking isn't interested positive developments . 
The Chinese have recently signed a series of bi lateral agreements with their media conterparts in various countries to publish on a monthly basis news or show programs from the major media portals in China like CCTV. That should help the situation somewhat.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1925736


----------



## Tom9504

Wow amazing design! It's really elegant!


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Sadly I fear this is not going to happen anytime soon. Western people are soo oblivious and biased towards China, it's like 99 out of 100 people can't even name a chinese city besides Shanghai, Beijing and Hongkong.


I know, Wuhan may never be as well known as those three cities bit it can at least be somewhat known. I mean many westerners I've met don't know the capital in South Korea, and how often is Seoul mentioned in the west? Not much at least here in Europe. So I think Wuhan can reach to the levels of Seoul , that's the potential at least.


----------



## inno4321

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> I know, Wuhan may never be as well known as those three cities bit it can at least be somewhat known. I mean many westerners I've met don't know the capital in South Korea, and how often is Seoul mentioned in the west? Not much at least here in Europe. So I think Wuhan can reach to the levels of Seoul , that's the potential at least.


It is bit ridiculous for me that they don't know world top 2 rich city in the world.(top one is TOKYO megalopolis). maybe we still living in the era called the age of discovery!
btw not only wuhan but also most china cities is amazing. they very historical and growth very fast. i think china city follow USA's city evolution path.


----------



## CULWULLA

greenland are not very liked over in in Australia. after 2 years, our biggest builder Brookfield Multiplex have walked away from Sydneys tallest building Greenland centre, due to ongoing disagreements. so now Greenland are trying to find a partner to help build the 70storey tower. fss


----------



## mocromadona

I LOVE THIS TOWER! SO SLIIICCCCKKK!


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ It's odd that one side of the tower is getting its cladding while the other side is the bare concrete - I wonder why?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The cladding looks so good.


----------



## Crowns n' Spires

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ It's odd that one side of the tower is getting its cladding while the other side is the bare concrete - I wonder why?


Might be the elevators.


----------



## undisturbed

Man, China is really awesome and beautiful. I always wish that my country can be as great and modern as China


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

China modern...?

The Chinese are not even allowed to know modern history...


----------



## kunming tiger

Chinese people who lived through the wars and the occuppation as well as the cultural revolution and the open door policy still remember their history just fine. 

History is not something embedded in books studied in a classroom, societies are products of their own history you see remanets of it all round you. 

Hard as you might try you can't stop people thinking , feeling or remembering. their collective past The Sino Japanese War is a case in point .


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

kunming tiger said:


> Hard as you might try you can't stop people thinking , feeling or remembering. their collective past The Sino Japanese War is a case in point .


 Google for items like "Taiwan", ""Mongolia", "the 1989 revolt on Tiananmen Square". I can mention thousands of subjects...
You are not allowed to know that these items even exist in history.hno:
So their true content will always remain hidden for you, while the free world goes on living in happiness...:cheers:


----------



## Ch.W

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> ...while the free world goes on living in happiness...:cheers:


:lol:i'm sure you don't mean the mass of people in our "free world" which are addicted to work for minimum wages in precarious jobs...often without a real perspective to get a better job...


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Google for items like "Taiwan", ""Mongolia", "the 1989 revolt on Tiananmen Square". I can mention thousands of subjects...
> You are not allowed to know that these items even exist in history.hno:
> So their true content will always remain hidden for you, while the free world goes on living in happiness...:cheers:


Chinese know about all the things you mentioned, have you ever met any Chinese or been to China or is your impression of China what you have seen on BBC?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

It's my personal experience when I was in Beijing for several months, two years ago.
I worked there at the company BAMTRI, and even the educated people there like university engineers knew nothing about the world outside China, or the free country Taiwan, or the 1989 student protests, or anything alike.
The internet in China is totally "cleaned" from such items.:bash:


----------



## Ch.W

I love this building. With its rounded corners. I think it's not only a design element. I don't know how strong the winds could be in Wuhan, but i can imagine they round the corners to minimal the wind pressure and make it more stable. Anyway i have nothing to critize, the hight is breathtaking, the shape is awesome, and the cladding looks fantastic.


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

They definitely added strength in the corners with the cross braces going all the way up, instead of just at the truss belts.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## mocromadona

oscillation said:


> *The Corner has good visibility.
> *


Wow that's great, I thought it was narrow there


----------



## MatteoBruno

Love the curves


----------



## cnbnca

mocromadona said:


> Wow that's great, I thought it was narrow there


would be great to see the same picture with a person in it to get a feel for the size


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

cnbnca said:


> would be great to see the same picture with a person in it to get a feel for the size


here is an idea. looks like you could reach up and touch the flat middle part.


----------



## trustevil

Goes to show how massive those cross braces are but still can see out of it, this building is just Gigantic all around


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It looks like they left out some of the horizontal shades(?) on the cladding. I hope they will be added later.


----------



## surfnasi

^^ thats just a reflection I think on the render


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Look at the metal borders, there are more shades attached to it


----------



## mocromadona

CrystalPhoenix said:


> here is an idea. looks like you could reach up and touch the flat middle part.


I'm very curious how it looks later when the bathroom is going installed there; refer to the drawing :O


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

mocromadona said:


> I'm very curious how it looks later when the bathroom is going installed there; refer to the drawing :O


I think those floors are at a higher level where they dont need the bracing. I dont know what they have in store for these. No one wants to provide floorplans, they would rather call one a hater.


----------



## Ch.W

CrystalPhoenix said:


> I think those floors are at a higher level where they dont need the bracing. I dont know what they have in store for these. No one wants to provide floorplans, they would rather call one a hater.


Maybe. But the whole discussion about it becomes strange...
We know they planed to use this space for bathrooms, and from the pictures we can see it's enough room to make a comfortable place for...well...what ever people are doing in a bathroom:lol:

With a nice interior design this rooms could turn out great, with a breathtaking view for free.

But what's the point to belabor permanently on this as if these bathrooms were the whole tower? I don't call you a hater but i don't understand why this small part is so important for you? 
If someone would release exact floorplans with every detail, would you be satisfied then?


----------



## trustevil

ThatOneGuy said:


> It looks like they left out some of the horizontal shades(?) on the cladding. I hope they will be added later.


I think they changed the cladding on the building this may be the case cuz the old renders had cladding that resembled wuhan tower the 1438“ one


----------



## aryadinata

*wow*

it's great architecture


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


*fl 60, 292.5 m
*Top of the formwork is above 300 m.


----------



## Ch.W

Looks better with each passing day almost supertall status


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

oscillation said:


> by whhb123
> 
> 
> *fl 60, 292.5 m
> *Top of the formwork is above 300 m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Thanks for the pictures! This one is interesting - so close to this important building is a pretty dilapidated looking area.


----------



## encvalencia

Hello, does someone know when the building will be finished?


----------



## tebrikler

No doubt a massive supertall


----------



## SOLOMON 1

amazing tower.


----------



## surfnasi

encvalencia said:


> Hello, does someone know when the building will be finished?


This tower is getting built so quick

I imagine it will be topped out next year

My guess would be mid to late next year


----------



## Ch.W

encvalencia said:


> Hello, does someone know when the building will be finished?





surfnasi said:


> This tower is getting built so quick
> 
> I imagine it will be topped out next year
> 
> My guess would be mid to late next year


This was postet several weeks ago by our great member Oscillation:wave:kay:For all who didn't noticed that and all newcomers here, there is an official schedule.


----------



## Tupac96

need an english translation of that


----------



## KillerZavatar

from left to right:
number, 顶 (this one i have no idea, stands for shift number maybe? it's the same as number anyway) , date (JJ/MM/DD) , used time (in days), accumulative time (in days), average time (in days) , estimated height (in meter) , current progress (it was posted late here, so that's not true anymore)

edit: i just realized, if the second column was called 项 it would make much more sense btw, because then it would mean "task number".


----------



## oscillation

Ch.W said:


> great member Oscillation


 :lol::lol::lol:
Thanks, but just download, upload and post here.

There is a new shedule:
It is more correct. For example yesterday 12.06 was finished 60th fl of the core.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## surfnasi

Looks like a pretty messy construction site


----------



## trustevil

Good to see them working on the base of the building as well and maybe that's a parking garage?


----------



## michaelkhoo

very promising proposal


----------



## laojang

Hi: 
The word 顶 means core jump.

Best regards,

Laojang




KillerZavatar said:


> from left to right:
> number, 顶 (this one i have no idea, stands for shift number maybe? it's the same as number anyway) , date (JJ/MM/DD) , used time (in days), accumulative time (in days), average time (in days) , estimated height (in meter) , current progress (it was posted late here, so that's not true anymore)
> 
> edit: i just realized, if the second column was called 项 it would make much more sense btw, because then it would mean "task number".


----------



## Saltovka

3d-printing would accelerate such constructions very much


----------



## Rob

The structure is interesting; the main large columns that are steel and are being clad in formed concrete have a wide span between them, and the two secondary columns between them look to be suspended by the large lower and smaller intermediate cross braced floors. Clever design.


----------



## oscillation

*by whhb123*


----------



## cheerego

from gaoloumi


----------



## skyperu34

Really impressive photos and nice curves from every perspective!


----------



## jeruco

beautifull, espectacular!!


----------



## kunming tiger

when will it pass 300 meters in height?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
if it hasn't already, then next week


----------



## The-Real-Link

Maybe an old sign? Hope not a height reduction.


----------



## mocromadona

I never heard about Wuhan, but this city is gorgeous like other big cities in China. Love high rise love megatalls!


----------



## trustevil

The core of something it says but theres no way of telling if it says 606m on the sign but even still the old height was 606m before it was increased to 636 no height reduction there's no aviation regulations to inhibit the building no blockage of flight paths so no worries.


----------



## jasem86

nice tower


----------



## Victorinox /SI/

nice one, yeah


----------



## oscillation

by evankid


----------



## Paddington

Looks good so far.


----------



## trustevil

What are the two buildings going up next to it on the right? Any threads for those especially the as of right now taller building...?


----------



## cheerego

from gaoloumi
There's pouring rain in Wuhan these days, the river becomes wider.


----------



## Icewave

What a river ??!! :master: :master:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
It's severely flooding Wuhan lately though (as you can also see in the pictures). Just today a friend shared this: http://www.19lou.com/forum-289-thread-9001467798568923-1-1.html


----------



## JorgeORandall

Skyscrapers in a few years or decades will disappear swallowed by the river, wasted money for nothing OMG :hammer::hide:


----------



## podciag

great photos guys, the city looks great from some angles


----------



## Ch.W

JorgeORandall said:


> Skyscrapers in a few years or decades will disappear swallowed by the river, wasted money for nothing OMG :hammer::hide:


Why:dunno:


----------



## sudha muthu

amazing


----------



## Seoul_Korea

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-36732306

Seems like in Wuhan's occuring a really severe flood... Didn't thought it was that terrible.


----------



## oscillation

by RickBlaine

Should be 311 m+


----------



## trustevil

These pics before or after the typhoon &#55356;&#57088; hit China? There was lots of rain from the typhoon per the flooding


----------



## kunming tiger

once cladding starts it's really going to look impressive.


----------



## trustevil

Cladding has already started though


----------



## oscillation

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> so 69 floors now?


No information on 68 floor yet.

by wzgl


----------



## Denhaag070

Sick


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


*68 fl, 328.5 m*


----------



## reebtogi

It is only at about 67 floors, at about 4 meters per floor, should be around 272m, but the first 2 floors look closer to 10m each, so I would guess just shy of 300m. Although a previous post by whhb123 states a height of 328.5m


----------



## trustevil

reebtogi said:


> It is only at about 67 floors, at about 4 meters per floor, should be around 272m, but the first 2 floors look closer to 10m each, so I would guess just shy of 300m. Although a previous post by whhb123 states a height of 328.5m


Don't forget about the mech levels they're a little bit taller than the rest of the floors, here's a diagram posted earlier


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^^ Thanks for the diagram - will there not be an observation floor?


----------



## Zaz965

good question... it should have observation deck :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

A normal floor is 4.5 m, mechanicals are taller.

Wave slope via RickBlaine


----------



## trustevil

Maybe level 116 that sky lobby could serve as a makeshift observation deck... But really what is there to observe in wuhan lol besides this build and maybe wuhan center which is some miles away from this building


----------



## oscillation

evankid


----------



## ZZ-II

pretty impressive already


----------



## trustevil

That last pic makes me think of a puzzle piece being put into place


----------



## gylee73

great pics!!


----------



## oscillation

bywhhb123

*69 fl, 333 m*


----------



## oscillation

whhb123


----------



## trustevil

Halfway through can't wait to see the core get skinnier as it goes up


----------



## cheerego

seen from 6km away, already notable

BY whhb123


----------



## wespje1990

This building is going the be absolutely amazing no doubt


----------



## DUBAI10000

Impressive already is damn right. The cladding on this tower is superb, unlike that of 220 Central Park South.


----------



## jhalsey

It will certainly add character to the district.


----------



## uakoops

The core gets smaller there so yes reconfiguring the formwork.


----------



## oscillation

whhb123


----------



## trustevil

This thing is literally a beast in terms of construction... Removing the formwork at the top of the core to make it smaller huh... So it begins. It's gonna get a lot more interesting now


----------



## city of the future

The best megatall rising now!!


----------



## Ayoubo

good work keep up the speed


----------



## amr.arch

i wonder where all these mega towers are going


----------



## oscillation

whhb123


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## AP Design

This tower has quite an unusual structure. Is there a heightened seismic activity?


----------



## trustevil

AP Design said:


> This tower has quite an unusual structure. Is there a heightened seismic activity?


I don't think wuhan suffers from earthquakes myb it just seems unusual because right now they are reconfiguring the formwork to make the core skinnier... Dunno if that helps explain anything. If you look at the first few pages there should be diagrams that show what I'm tlkn about


----------



## singa-knight

I can see workers in the most detailed picture
The structure is sooo huge compared to them


----------



## Ayoubo

How much height has it reach now ?


----------



## AP Design

trustevil said:


> I don't think wuhan suffers from earthquakes myb it just seems unusual because right now they are reconfiguring the formwork to make the core skinnier... Dunno if that helps explain anything. If you look at the first few pages there should be diagrams that show what I'm tlkn about


I've skimmed through the first dozen. Didn't find it.


----------



## Meehoowk666

well, it certainly isn't in a region categorized with a seismic activity as high as Beijing, Tianjin or Xi'an on this map: http://www.preventionweb.net/files/3760_chi.pdf
on the other hand there are different pictures showing the measured seismic activities over time and such one's where Beijing and Tianjin are less severe and Taipei is in the highest activity Zone, but those may be less precise maps...


----------



## Rui-Silva

05-10-2016 by RickBlaine


----------



## Rui-Silva

08-10-2016 by evankid


----------



## oscillation

Looks like the core ready to jump again. 21 floors or from 70 to 91 floor, core will use this new form. 91 floor is at 432 m height. I assume, that blue crane should be dismantled, when formwork again change. There is a time until then. The perimeter should be rise also, before that.

by cocomp3


----------



## surfnasi

This tower must be breaking all records as far as speed of construction goes

Its flying up


----------



## ZZ-II

surfnasi said:


> This tower must be breaking all records as far as speed of construction goes
> 
> Its flying up


i can remember other projects which were at least as fast as this one.


----------



## noms78

On 7 December I will be spending approx. 3.5 hours in Wuhan (arriving at Hankou station at 1:06pm and departing from Wuhan station at 5:22pm. Planning to get some nice shots of the tower from the western shoreline. 

Are there any other good vantage points in the area to get photos from?


----------



## AP Design

^^You can look at the Google maps first. BTW, why is it called Lvdi Center on Google maps?


----------



## Munwon

surfnasi said:


> This tower must be breaking all records as far as speed of construction goes
> 
> Its flying up


Remember when we were debating weather Kingdom Tower or Greenland Center would top out first? :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

AP Design said:


> ^^You can look at the Google maps first. BTW, why is it called Lvdi Center on Google maps?


绿地(lüdi) means Greenland. It's just english and chinese name of the same company


----------



## Fluxit

^^


oscillation said:


> Looks like the core ready to jump again. 21 floors or from 70 to 91 floor, core will use this new form.


Certainly, amazing pictures


----------



## kolbex

quite interesting


----------



## Sector 7

The tower looks awesome!!!! I hope I can visit it someday later. Cladding should rise more. Removing the formwork makes the core look spectacular, especially in this stage of the construction. And KillerZavtar was right-lidi does mean greenland in chinese. All in all this tower is nice looking. I wonder when will the environmentally friendly features come up? They actually make the tower look more special. Should be 350m by now.


----------



## oscillation

by aplo


----------



## Renegade_Bison

Looks great with the cladding.

I'm a massive fan of giant boxes but I must admit I'm beginning to warm to the curved '******' type designs we see with buildings like this and the tianjin CTF haha


----------



## Zaz965

really great :cheers::cheers:


----------



## oscillation

yanzhipan


----------



## surfnasi

going to be an incredable tower when finished


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

*72 fl, 346.5 m*



















by aplo


----------



## AP Design

Apart from what was posted on page 80, I could only find this image - poor quality, low resolution plans damaged by a heavy JPG quantization. And they don't show any dimensions. Are there better quality drawings available anywhere?










I like the design very much, but I am curious to know the size of the dirt-collectors (6 large horizontal fins on every floor).


----------



## Hankow

noms78 said:


> On 7 December I will be spending approx. 3.5 hours in Wuhan (arriving at Hankou station at 1:06pm and departing from Wuhan station at 5:22pm. Planning to get some nice shots of the tower from the western shoreline.
> 
> Are there any other good vantage points in the area to get photos from?


I can show u around the bld and city if u need


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

*73 fl, 351 m*


----------



## Great Eiman

WOW! Fantastic Design, Fantastic Height

How ever I hope that KL118 in Kuala Lumpur surpass this tower


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## AP Design

Great Eiman said:


> WOW! Fantastic Design, Fantastic Height


Fantastic amount of pigeon incubators! (6 large shelves on each floor)


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ The cranes look to be idle in that last pic. I wonder if it is a holiday?


----------



## surfnasi

AP Design said:


> Fantastic amount of pigeon incubators! (6 large shelves on each floor)


Huh, I hope there are no pigeons in China,put bit of a damper on this fantastic design :lol:


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Nice photos with context. The cladded lower floors already looking sleek compared to adjacent buildings.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123














































:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## surfnasi

The last 2 photos are amazing ....wow


----------



## WhiteGerbera

surfnasi said:


> The last 2 photos are amazing ....wow


Close-ups of the facade look so advanced. Truly a tower for the 21st century!


----------



## Architecture lover

I agree. To me it represents a true architectural marvel designed by Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill. I wish they designed something this beautiful and huge for New York, or Chicago.


----------



## trustevil

So what is the blue thing the cranes bringing up towards the top of the building?


----------



## oscillation

trustevil said:


> So what is the blue thing the cranes bringing up towards the top of the building?


Both side cranes, must be raised. The core can not be increased from them anymore.

by *whhb123*


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ I don't think I understand - does that mean that a new crane will be placed on a wing, and that blue object is part of the new crane?


----------



## laojang

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ I don't think I understand - does that mean that a new crane will be placed on a wing, and that blue object is part of the new crane?


Hi:
It is a bracket for the shaft of the cranes, which will be 
mounted on the side of the core. Each crane will be held by 2 or 3 of the brackets, one at the base of the shaft and the other 2 will be a few floors higher. Hydraulics at the base bracket will be used to jack up the crane. Then the base bracket will be moved up and so on
Laojang


----------



## Babylonya

Massive, but it reminds me a lot of the Burj Khalifa in Dubai.


----------



## surfnasi

Only just really, noticed but there are 4 cranes on the top of the tower 

3 big cranes and 1 small one


----------



## trustevil

Thank you for the explanation of how the cranes will be raised. Engineering is definitely a marvel to behold especially on this grand scale of a building


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

*76 fl. 364.5 m.*


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Anyone know the glass specification? The neutral color looks very nice and just the right level of transparency.


----------



## oscillation

by aplo


----------



## Gutovsky

Wow... This is an amazing construction site!


----------



## oscillation

by *whhb123*

*25.11.2016*

A little Photoshop: :nuts:










*26.11.2016*

*77 fl, 369 m.*


----------



## kony

someone knows when this tower is supposed to top out and be all cladded out ? I'm not talking about inauguration but rather "photographic" stage, so a time when we can have cool photos of the almost finished project ?

i might plan a visit to Wuhan in 1 year or 1,5 year.

For those of you who don't know Wuhan is now also the place of the first restaurant-turned-into JET (or rather vice versa lol) in the world !!

So that's at least 2 good reasons soon to visit this much unknown chinese city 

http://www.travelandleisure.com/food-drink/china-airplane-restaurant-lily-airways


----------



## surfnasi

Fantastic photoshop in your top photo Oscillation

Guess it will have that much cladding in 2-3 months time


----------



## Kirsche

Nothing short of awesome.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Amazing photos as always, by Oscillation.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

It looks like a different building above the height of the core reconfiguration...


----------



## oscillation

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ Amazing photos as always, by Oscillation.


Just that guy, *whhb123* is number one. His pics are the best. :cheers:


----------



## skygreg1987

When is this project due to be finish?


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123



*78 fl ~ 374 m*


----------



## Pohtija

This is a nice picture. I shows the scale of the building. Huge!

I wonder where are we at now ? Can someone maybe draw marks to the render..?


----------



## KillerZavatar

the core setback is visible on the last diagram as well. about the middle of the picture above the double utility floor bracing.


----------



## Architecture lover

Truly magnificent scale and shape. We saw some of the sleekest designs by Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture.


----------



## skingsolver

*Grandes fotografías.*

Una de las estructuras más impresionantes de todo el mundo. Grandes fotografías.

:lol:
​


----------



## skingsolver

Tengo grandes imágenes de un edificio mega alto que sube en Malasia que me gustaría compartir. ¡No puedo esperar para conseguir mis mensajes hechos así que puedo subir esas imágenes también!


----------



## oscillation

This diagram is not accurate. This part of the core has 21 fl, not 16.


----------



## Architecture lover

^^ The crown, or the upper part looks so interesting. I guess it will be constructed from steel, the diagram suggest some sort of steel structure. I hope the structure above the "frame" or the highest point of the tower will be cladded with glass. That would make a wonderful observatory.


----------



## cheerego

FROM GAOLOUMI-WUHAN


----------



## oscillation

by JerryWH  v*ia MT*


----------



## surfnasi

So many lakes, rivers and waterways in Wuhan


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Are there any tunnels under the river there, in Wuhan?


----------



## cheerego

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Are there any tunnels under the river there, in Wuhan?


right now 3 tunnels,2 metro lines included

another two will be finished by the end of 2017


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


*6.12*



















*7.12*

*79 fl ~378 m*


----------



## Andonon

Oh My gosh this is amazing!


----------



## trustevil

Little over half the total height it's still gotta ways to go yet before being topped out hopefully it's not a slow winter construction


----------



## djluto

great tower! love it!


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

When is it scheduled to hit 400 m?


----------



## oscillation

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> When is it scheduled to hit 400 m?


The last 80th floor of the core was built for a week. More four core jumps to height of 400.5 m. Who knows. It is possible before NY. Will see. I do not know, when they will stop work for Chinese NY.

by whhb123


*fl 80 ~382.5 m*


----------



## Amecurty

oscillation said:


> by whhb123


What's up with that water? :nuts: 

The cladding sure seems to me coming along nicely!


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## Orilla

Amecurty said:


> What's up with that water? :nuts:
> 
> The cladding sure seems to me coming along nicely!


The meeting between the mudded Yangzi Jiang water and the clear Han's water. I agree with you, amazing cladding !


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

*387m*


----------



## dollyolly

Simply Wow for the tower. With a brand new riverside it will look awesome.

But the living machines on the other side of the street are a pure nightmare for me.


----------



## skyperu34

It`s really a giant emerging to the sky!!! Great pics!


----------



## tukang_ngatain

Del---


----------



## Zaz965

almost 400m :banana::banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

Zaz965 said:


> almost 400m :banana::banana:


And still over 230m to go :nuts:


----------



## jaime.keetah

wow, such a tall structure!


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

*82 fl , 391.5 m*

The top of the platform is high more than 400 meters. Visual we have 400 m.


----------



## noms78

Some pics from my recent trip to China. The pollution was bad for the 2.5 hours I spent in Wuhan...


----------



## Zaz965

it can be seen at background :cheers:


Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by JerryWH


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


*83 fl, 396 m*


----------



## trustevil

So in these most recent pics it looks like the floor they are wrapping steel around is skinnier than the floors below it or is that an optical illusion anybody know?


----------



## alexandrite

it is going to look good!


----------



## surfnasi

trustevil said:


> So in these most recent pics it looks like the floor they are wrapping steel around is skinnier than the floors below it or is that an optical illusion anybody know?


Yes the floor plates have been getting slightly smaller as they rise from about half way up I think


----------



## azey

one of my favorite , this could rival Shanghai Tower


----------



## WhiteGerbera

azey said:


> one of my favorite , this could rival Shanghai Tower


With due respect, I already like this more than Shanghai Tower. The form is so smart and elegant. Facade glazing is a killer!


----------



## Munwon

WhiteGerbera said:


> With due respect, I already like this more than Shanghai Tower. The form is so smart and elegant. Facade glazing is a killer!


Yes, this tower is a step beyond Shanghai Tower


----------



## Architecture lover

I concur, as much as I love Shanghai Tower with its twisting 120 degrees, I gotta say I love this one even better, it's just so thoughtful, so delicate, the cladding is a piece of art itself, it's quite sophisticated, because the design is eccentric, but not too much, it's simple and simple is always better in terms of huge towers, and it's not that Shanghai Tower doesn't have all these characteristics, it actually has every each of them, but yeah I love this one even more than I love Shanghai Tower, which by the way is my favorite mega-tall structure worldwide for now, I honestly love it way more than the one in Dubai which to me always appeared generic, it might be because I don't like that city at all. On the other hand Shanghai has so much character with its flashing lights and Chinese futurism.


Wow, do I love those shiny sides, they look like mirrors, or highly polished stainless steal, which is great compared to the concave parts of the tower which have the texture on each floor, this is some magnificent design, one of those that you never even hope it'll get constructed, because they look too good to be true, luckily that's not the case with this modern marvel.


----------



## Zaz965

beside this fact, I think the floor area is larger than shanghai tower, isn't it?


----------



## surfnasi

I like this tower more than Shanghai Tower ,more than the Burj Kalifa and more than the Jeddah tower which is U/C


----------



## Jan

looks like the usable floor space is less than half of the gross floor place


----------



## Pansori

It looks very good. But a bit too early to say what it'll look like compared to Shanghai Tower or other completed/nearly completed towers. Let's wait for the cladding go all the way up. Although I would be skeptical about this looking more impressive than ST.


----------



## Architecture lover

^^ I suppose our fascination comes from the beautiful cladding, it appears to be one of excellent quality + some of the fascination certainly lays in the shape of the building with the concave sides which have surface that curves inward like the interior of a circle or sphere. All in all, an extremely marvelous building, it really got my attention. I honestly cannot wait to see the crown, it will make the glossy building even sleeker.


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Architecture lover said:


> ^^ I suppose our fascination comes from the beautiful cladding...


I totally love the cladding. But I love it even more because the facade is integral to building form and performance. Smart and stylish! 

Image by AS+GG, via rethinkingthefuture.com


----------



## Architecture lover

I agree, also it was probably posted before, so sorry, will the building include an observatory? The top would be amazing for such stuff.


----------



## trustevil

The cladding and triangular shape are what make this building fantastic and the way it slopes inward towards the top. About the usuable floor space... it seems like more usuable space the further up it goes with the core thinning out. there should be a little less than half the floors with more floor space than the bottom half.


----------



## WhiteGerbera

This should count as observation deck. The design reminds me of Swiss Re, but with bamboo interior and curved glazed building top. 

Images by, of course, AS+GG. Retrived via inhabitat.com


----------



## Architecture lover

Oh wow, I just love high quality stuff, but don't we all love such stuff? It looks truly breathtaking, imagine how much light will hit that top space. Thank you for finding those renders I've never seen them before and I was highly interested about the building's observatory. The bamboo trees make the whole space even better and even more authentic, they shall grow perfectly with so much natural light around them.


----------



## Sector 7

Looks very nice. How tall now?


----------



## Sector 7

krkseg1ops said:


> What is this abomination to the left?


You think it is ugly, I think it is pretty nice. Maybe it's just blocking you guy's view. I feel all right about it. The observation deck is pretty nice. 
Hope it can be completed quicker, still 227 meters to go and cladding should be faster. Can't wait to go there.


----------



## Architecture lover

Sector 7 said:


> Hope it can be completed quicker, *still 227 meters* to go and cladding should be faster. Can't wait to go there.


Still 227 meters to go! That made me realize how incredibly tall this thing will be once finished. I honestly cannot wait to see it finished, meanwhile I'll enjoy the construction updates. :cheers:


----------



## Speechless.♥

Will this be the most expensive building in the world? (Makkah Clock Royal Tower Hotel is complex of buildings...)


----------



## pteranodon

^^ Makkah Royal Clock Tower is one building. I don't know if it is more expensive. It belongs to the complex Abraj Al-Bait Endowment.


----------



## kanye

Jan 25 by aplo


----------



## Architecture lover

Finally, I was rooting for an update so eagerly these days. So far so cute.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ It looks like construction may have stopped for Chinese New Year.


(xin nian kwai le)


----------



## KillerZavatar

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ It looks like construction may have stopped for Chinese New Year.
> 
> 
> (xin nian kwai le)


新年快乐！


----------



## Tallsinki

big one


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Look forward to this tower going up and being cladded in the Year of Rooster! 

Structure presentation by Thornton Tomasetti, via CTBUH on youtube


----------



## ToTheTopNow

Massive core. Great pic.


----------



## Architecture lover

Oh so we get to learn that the openings which allow wind flow are not only mechanical but also architectural (thanks to the video). That's great, so basically they'll use them as some sort of terraces, especially the hotel which will include parts of the building's top spaces seems to appreciate this parts of the building as a great outdoor place to go out of the building.


----------



## General Huo




----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ amazing videos, every big project should have an annual video talking about the progress haha


----------



## Munwon

This is a very sexy building


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

606m confirm?? :?:?:hmm::hmm:


----------



## GeorgeWind

One new floor every 5 days. Not bad!
Is it a record??
How does it compare to the other 600 meter buildings like Ping An in Shenzhen or Shanghai Tower??


----------



## tim1807

The contrast between this tower and the surroundings is gigantic unfortunately.


----------



## Meehoowk666

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> 606m confirm?? :?:?:hmm::hmm:


no, of course not  as the inbox description of the latest 4th video states, it will be 636m tall https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1R_1rtt6fM

the increase of height at the different design stages over the years in the introduction with the blueprint-like images and the geometrical forms from 0:53 minutes till 1:18 is intentionally displayed in a silent way

first 450m, then the height got changed to 518m, then again increased to 606m;
the final design, however is still planned to a tip height of 636m


----------



## Pansori

Isn't this going to end like Ping An in Shenzhen when height reduction occurred at the very end for unclear (political?) reasons?


----------



## Skizo91

I thought Greenland center would look something like this


----------



## WhiteGerbera

:lol: Occasionally it snows in Wuhan too. This tower gonna look super stylish when it snows.


----------



## mocromadona

GIGANTIC!


----------



## z0rg

It's becoming a majestic landmark as it takes shape. Looking even better than I had expected.


----------



## ZZ-II

Does anyone know how wide it'll be?


----------



## jhalsey

Time for a new photo


----------



## robertsieg

Here you go 

2017.2.13









2017.2.14 (movement on cranes)









2017.2.20


----------



## oscillation

Finally....:cheers:

by *whhb123*

*87fl, 414 m, visual 423 m
*


----------



## surfnasi

Looks like the tower cranes need lifting very soon


----------



## oscillation

surfnasi said:


> Looks like the tower cranes need lifting very soon


Yes. For the last four floors. Not sure, but after floor 91, the core again will change its form. This time all three "wings" must be cut for the final 34 floors.
More pics:

by whhb123


----------



## surfnasi

I guess the core slipform will need to be modified soon as the size of the core is reduced,will probably slow the speed of the core construction for a period of time


----------



## VibyJRules

^^


robertsieg said:


> Here you go


Thanks 

Awesome stuff :banana:


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

surfnasi said:


> I guess the core slipform will need to be modified soon as the size of the core is reduced,will probably slow the speed of the core construction for a period of time


Who cares, this thing is still racing up!:nuts:
And some people thought Kingdom Tower had a chance to beat this!
I wonder if this could top out before the end of the year, becoming the second tallest building/structure in the world.:cheers:


----------



## surfnasi

I would think it will top out by the end of the year,still over 10 months left,still a ways to go but I think so


----------



## mecuti8686

*Great project*

That will definitely be a great project. Be one of the biggest thing that human ever built


----------



## ballom

mecuti8686 said:


> That will definitely be a great project. Be one of the biggest thing that human ever built


Nope.
Unless WWIII happen and we all die we'll build more and more bigger project than this in the future.

But still by our time it's an incredible project.


----------



## Ryer

ballom said:


> Nope.
> Unless WWIII happen and we all die we'll build more and more bigger project than this in the future.
> 
> But still by our time it's an incredible project.


I think he may be referring to one of the largest things humans have ever built up to this point.


----------



## jhalsey

Great pictures. Thank you robertseig.


----------



## kunming tiger

and it still has around two hundred meters more to rise.


----------



## cheerego

BY -ETERLAINE- from weibo



















find Greenland center if you can


----------



## singa-knight

Found out


----------



## oscillation

The third big trust belt is U/C at the moment. The cranes do not jump up yet. 

by aplo and Fancier blossoming


----------



## dollyolly

Great building, great pics!

I wonder what those people in the last foto think about it.

Is the ordinary chinese a skyscraperfan, or is it more like a government thing?


----------



## KillerZavatar

dollyolly said:


> Great building, great pics!
> 
> I wonder what those people in the last foto think about it.
> 
> Is the ordinary chinese a skyscraperfan, or is it more like a government thing?


most chinese in my experience do not really like skyscrapers in my experience. But unlike Europe, they don't mind skyscrapers, so they won't demonstrate against them :cheers:


----------



## ian96

China leading the way in modern day architecture and high rises!


----------



## Munwon

good to see the surrounding area being bulldozed. that's my only complaint with this. the surrounding are cheap and old.


----------



## surfnasi

How do you know that the surrounding area is being bulldozed ?


----------



## kunming tiger

surfnasi said:


> How do you know that the surrounding area is being bulldozed ?


 The assumption he is making is that the old buildings that are shown in the last photo to be abandoned will most likely be demolished in the near future. It is a fair assumption to make.


----------



## robertsieg

So which truss belt are they working on now?


----------



## germantower

I like this tower. Its sleek, elegant, has everything a modern design needs. It´s wind breaking elements are integrated well into the design, the crown has a coherent look with the rest of the building, and the tri foot shape of the footprint was originally used to create this icon.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

robertsieg said:


> So which truss belt are they working on now?



The seventh, counted from ground floor (just under the first core reduction).

Another core reduction will come soon, or is already happening..


----------



## trustevil

How tall is it now.? Its huge compared to everything around it. Why do the ppl not like the construction of tall buildings? Maybe it's because they are more concerned with the building of houses and affordable living quarters? Not sure of the poverty level in inner city Wuhan or any other Chinese cities.


----------



## gugi182

How many 2,000+ feet skyscrapers does China have?


----------



## kunming tiger

Simple question with an equally simple answer. One


----------



## oscillation

by metrowh





































by aplo


----------



## dollyolly

KillerZavatar said:


> most chinese in my experience do not really like skyscrapers in my experience. But unlike Europe, they don't mind skyscrapers, so they won't demonstrate against them :cheers:



Well i dont wonder a german is giving me that answer.


----------



## Daniel98

Yeah i get it about the old buildings but what about that road? I thought China had great infrastructure lol


----------



## oscillation

by CALLMEXXF  via *mt*


----------



## shlee9803

that is one hell of a sexy building


----------



## kunming tiger

closing on 500 meters


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

*88fl, ~419m, *


----------



## surfnasi

Looks like the cranes have been lifted


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

surfnasi said:


> Looks like the cranes have been lifted


How can you seeEthat in the clouds...?

A core reduction is upcoming soon, or maybe already happening.
Could be that one crane will be deleted, I don't know the crane plan.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123











by KIS












by Viking 777


----------



## surfnasi

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> How can you seeEthat in the clouds...?
> 
> A core reduction is upcoming soon, or maybe already happening.
> Could be that one crane will be deleted, I don't know the crane plan.


Looking at the first and last photos on Oscillations second last post,can clearly see that 2 of the cranes have lifted in Oscillations last post


----------



## DUBAI10000

This thing is an absolute beast, I thought it was close to topped out not 650 feet away! Good God!


----------



## oscillation

oscillation said:


> *91 fl, 432 m, visual 440-441m*


90 fl. 427.5 m. sorry 

by aplo











by Sheir  via *MT*


----------



## oscillation

by Sheir via *mt*




























by BLUE_SUN_CBD





















by evankid


----------



## Swagy

Does anyone know the current height?


----------



## CHINA0086




----------



## Ch.W

CHINA0086 said:


>


What's that building u/c on the left? Is there a thread?


----------



## CHINA0086

Ch.W said:


> What's that building u/c on the left? Is there a thread?


Its Wuhan BFC（TianYue Xingchen Tower）,not very tall,275m only.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672508

The thread did the wrong height,not 221m.


----------



## Ch.W

Thanks CHINA0086
Not very tall is relative...but it looks in every case taller than 221m.
Do you have a valid souce for the height? So a mod can change this


----------



## oscillation

by
*The best updater in Wuhan. I love this guy.*

whhb123


----------



## goodybear

It's crazy how tall this tower already looks. Honestly if people said it was already at 600 meters height I would believe them as it already dwarfs everything around it. Even though it is currently around the height of the  Willis  Sears Tower it looks much taller than that one. Maybe this is because Chicago has many more taller buildings that Wuhan doesn't. Anyways, it is hard to imagine how massive this beast will look when completed. Also, I love the cladding on this tower, and I am very happy to see it make such quick progress.


----------



## CHINA0086

Ch.W said:


> Thanks CHINA0086
> Not very tall is relative...but it looks in every case taller than 221m.
> Do you have a valid souce for the height? So a mod can change this


You are welcome.

The information came from Gaoloumi ,a chinese skyscraper city forum.
But you may cant read the thread because of its need register and read permission.

Here are some screenshots.


----------



## CHINA0086

Swagy said:


> Does anyone know the current height?


----------



## KillerZavatar

This is so amazing :cheers:


----------



## ovaron

The building indeed is amazing. But even more amazing in a negative way is that you rarely see any smogless photo of it.hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
most pictures on this last page aren't so bad in terms of smog...


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

:uh::uh::uh::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Motherussia

oscillation said:


> by whhb123
> 
> :uh::uh::uh::shocked::shocked::shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ what's with the 606 on the red banner, is that it's roof height and 636 is the crown than?


----------



## CHINA0086

Motherussia said:


> oscillation said:
> 
> 
> 
> by whhb123
> 
> :uh::uh::uh::shocked::shocked::shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ what's with the 606 on the red banner, is that it's roof height and 636 is the crown than?
> 
> 
> 
> "606 spirit",just a slogan,perhaps because of its 606m height at beginning,but still using the old slogan although the height was changed.there is no need to changed it to "636 spirit"or something,perhaps the final height may change again,or its not just means height anymore.totally a slogan now.
Click to expand...


----------



## ballom

CHINA0086 said:


> Motherussia said:
> 
> 
> 
> "606 spirit",just a slogan,perhaps because of its 606m height at beginning,but still using the old slogan although the height was changed.there is no need to changed it to "636 spirit"or something,perhaps the final height may change again,or its not just means height anymore.totally a slogan now.
> 
> 
> 
> I've explained it few pages ago.
> 
> There is an old diagram that show that the initial height was 606m
Click to expand...


----------



## Ch.W

This tower is just perfect in every way. And i'm very glad they chose this form of cladding. The contrast beetween the smooth corners and the horizontal (steel?) elements at the front makes it so nice:cheers:
And the design of the top part is also interesting. Neither a boring flat roof nor a hight cheating spire. I'm sure it will be even more spectacular at night with a light installation.


----------



## SiriusCane

oscillation said:


> by whhb123
> 
> :uh::uh::uh::shocked::shocked::shocked:


Marvellous !!! :banana: Finally what I was waiting for ! :cheers:
I came today on this thread to see what openings would look like. Here it is. ^^ :nuts:
Regarding general cladding, incontestably one of the most beautiful. However, since the tower is expected to be very tall and as it is pretty complex/loaded (with the kind of stripes), I fear it to be a bit boring. 
I hope this skyscraper will be taller than 700m. And it would be great if a documentary was made. It would be pleasant to watch. :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

The cladding is sheer perfection. Hadn't seen something like this since the Pearl River Tower.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Is that some kind of test cladding?


----------



## oscillation

via RickBlaine


----------



## KillerZavatar

Amazing view! You can even see Minsheng just pocking out of the bottom edge haha


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

When is the competition due?


----------



## trustevil

Completion? Maybe the end of 2018 maybe sooner maybe later depends on construction speed, delays etc. We will wait to see the outcome


----------



## oscillation

by 玩摄堂 via *mt*



















http://wx4.sinaimg.cn/large/54867d91gy1ffb9tqbvfoj24710tnhdw.jpg


----------



## friendsofthecity

oscillation said:


> via RickBlaine


Those human termite hills are so refreshing to look at. The image is just wow!


----------



## WhiteGerbera

z0rg said:


> The cladding is sheer perfection. Hadn't seen something like this since the Pearl River Tower.


Totally agree! Look at the perfectly curved glazing. This tower leads the way of megatall complex facade!


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## Jamally

During sunset time. From Gaoloumi


----------



## Torry Cox

I have no words ... It's just amazing!


----------



## cityfarmer

WhiteGerbera said:


> Totally agree! Look at the perfectly curved glazing. This tower leads the way of megatall complex facade!


indeed


----------



## oscillation

via *mt* by ETERLAINE-











via *mt* by 玩摄堂
 * Play the temple*


----------



## droneriot

That cladding... I'm starting to like this one more than Shanghai Tower.


----------



## cheerego




----------



## KillerZavatar

only when I was looking for the like button, did i realize how big that picture was.


----------



## AP Design

droneriot said:


> That cladding... I'm starting to like this one more than Shanghai Tower.


Birds will like it even more, with all those "shelving systems"


----------



## oscillation

by evankid

*13.05.2017*




























by 手机拍图~~~ via *RickBlaine*

*14.05.2017*

the high of the perimeter is around 345 m


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ The curvature back inwards of the supercolumns is now becoming evident.


----------



## Jamally

At sunset time. From gaoloumi:


----------



## oscillation

by ericliu1989

*91 fl, 432 m, 447 m visual* or to the top of the slipform. Both side cranes (red and blue), will be dismantled soon. New cranes will be assembled tightly up to the formwork.





































by whhb123


----------



## boss-ton

this looks like poop dude lol


----------



## germantower

^^ Is this a good or bad thing, and if bad, why?


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

boss-ton said:


> this looks like poop dude lol


I don't think we're looking at the same building! This tower is an epic creation.


----------



## surfnasi

Its a very big setback in the lift core


----------



## ANDRETO

boss-ton said:


> this looks like poop dude lol


Yeah, ss-ton, you're absolutely right.

What a piece of crap.










:hi:


----------



## Munwon

He's jealous


----------



## oscillation

by ltt000


----------



## Ultros

Munwon said:


> He's jealous


Yep, another sh!t talker. Added to ignore list and moving along.


----------



## markuwangi

I am proud of my fellow humans when I see such endeavours. Beats manufacturing nukes and aircraft carriers anytime imo.


----------



## z0rg

It's not just about height. This one ignores boring needle shapes we've seen in previous megatalls and sets a precursor of thick megatalls, which will eventually evolve towards the long-awaited arcology concept (Shenzhen Nexus is next step). On the other hand it baffles me that this monster has a shorter floor area than the Shanghai Centre :S


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## niko_b99

Wow what an awesome building ! It`s beautiful


----------



## RookieDreams

Awesome building


----------



## MrDevenox

The building is indeed awesome looking.
Any floorplans?

I think i like the green buffer between the city and the river even more!


----------



## VRS

whats the current height now ?


----------



## Zaz965

z0rg said:


> On the other hand it baffles me that this monster has a shorter floor area than the Shanghai Centre :S


did you mean shanghai tower?


----------



## Nick Holmes

amazing


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## PClea

Hello,
I am doing a report on this construction site for one of my architecture classes and I have some questions :

- what is the program of the second building (the lower one just next to the tower) ? It it a mall ? will there be offices in it ? apartments ? a cinema ?

- what is the GFA (gross floor area) of the second building ?

- approximately how many workers are needed for such a construction ? 1000 ? more ?

I hope that someone here has some answers to my questions.


----------



## uakoops

It looks like they might be starting to take apart the blue crane.


----------



## Southbanker

Excuse my ignorance, but why is there that criss-cross pattern every 10 floors? I'm guessing it's to re-inforce(?) the tower, but then I'm thinking from the 125 floors they're losing 12 floors!

Or will that XXXXX be removed once the glass goes on?


----------



## weidncol

Those are mechanical sections, so yes, they are used as extra reinforcement for the structure.


----------



## LuxAnimus

This is going to look amazing


----------



## Gelato

Hahahahahaha NICE, WUhan Greenland Center will now surpass the Burj Khalifa which is only 858 Meters in height .


----------



## leogodoy

Gelato said:


> Hahahahahaha NICE, WUhan Greenland Center will now surpass the Burj Khalifa which is only 858 Meters in height .




Huh?


----------



## Mitleser

Gelato said:


> Hahahahahaha NICE, WUhan Greenland Center will now surpass the Burj Khalifa which is only 858 Meters in height .


Please elaborate.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Southbanker said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but why is there that criss-cross pattern every 10 floors? I'm guessing it's to re-inforce(?) the tower, but then I'm thinking from the 125 floors they're losing 12 floors!
> 
> Or will that XXXXX be removed once the glass goes on?


Those sections are called "belt trusses".
Look at Wikipedia for more info on these.


----------



## oscillation

via mt

by *Sheir *









by *CSCEC*


















by *whhb123*










..............

by whhb123


----------



## jhalsey

Another shoulder complete.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Great pics of the crane being dismantled! I wonder how long there will be just 2 cranes - all the way to the top?


----------



## oscillation

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> I wonder how long there will be just 2 cranes - all the way to the top?


It will be dismantled and one of red cranes. After that, they will put two new cranes in the places when now is the other red crane on the pic.


----------



## Sorensen

From the sound of this article, it is already obsolete before it is even topped out.

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-06-12/china-s-skyscraper-age-is-over


----------



## Pansori

Sorensen said:


> From the sound of this article, it is already obsolete before it is even topped out.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-06-12/china-s-skyscraper-age-is-over


I would agree that working in a skyscraper (especially higher up) may not be a very attractive idea from a functional and practical point of view: cannot pop out to the street during the lunch break, feel isolated and disconnected from the street. Completely surrounded by office environment for the entirety of the working day without even a theoretical chance to get out for a few moments. In a lowrise building meanwhile you can simply get out to the street to have a walk or buy a snack at an ordinary street outlet anytime you have 15 minutes to spare. Which is why we might see a resurgence of lowrise offices.

However the reasons identified in the article don't really reflect that and instead concentrate on some vague principles of 'satellite cities' which have been around for ages and never became a game changing factor anywhere. 

So all in all it's plausible that we won't be seeing very tall skyscrapers in the central areas but not for the reasons that the article is addressing.


----------



## RiseUp

Sunrise Over The Yangtze by Tyler Sprague, auf Flickr


----------



## oscillation

by ghhhjjkkkk


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ It looks like something on the planet Coruscant!


----------



## oscillation

by aplo


----------



## droneriot

FINALLY the cladding will reach the open floors. I've been anxious to see what it will look like!!


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

*92 fl, 436.5 m:*


----------



## brandpb

cute!


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Stil 200 m to go ! 
This thing is a real monster...


----------



## FM 2258

Sorensen said:


> From the sound of this article, it is already obsolete before it is even topped out.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-06-12/china-s-skyscraper-age-is-over


Thanks for posting this. I feel that stories like this continue to come and go. I remember something maybe similar happening with the story of the Empire State building being called the "Empty State Building." I hope to see all these buildings fully utilized with more to come as the population grows.


----------



## The-Real-Link

While the article raises good points, we also have to remember that these are landmark supertalls in cities well beyond 20M people. I am sure that they'll find someone to fill the towers, and besides SHT just literally opened what, less than a year ago? People said the same thing if I recall about the original WTC twins taking years upon years to fill them due to a glut of space, yet they were (office-wise) healthily leased out before 9-11. 

As some cities in the US are realizing too, we can't simply sprawl out forever. Building up helps solve some of this solution, even if it's not supertall status. I don't think the drive for a lack of ultra tall buildings will be going anywhere. If not in China, than somewhere else.


----------



## Prinz Eisenherz

Great building!


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## oscillation

by *whhb123*

current
*93fl, 441 m* visual~ *450-455m*


----------



## WhiteGerbera

The last photo succinctly captures the smoothness of the curved glazing. So advanced, so sophisticated!


----------



## oscillation

by evankid











































































by ltt000


----------



## Munwon

Wuhan is the Chongqing we prayed for!


----------



## univer

Wuhan look like Chongqing but with soon 1 megatall and 2 400m+ supertalls.

But what a shame that Wuhan skyline is so underrated !


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

*94 fl, 445.5 m*


----------



## KillerZavatar

it is towering over everything, and there is still 30 floors to go!


----------



## fetg_

Sorensen said:


> From the sound of this article, it is already obsolete before it is even topped out.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-06-12/china-s-skyscraper-age-is-over


Well that is a confusing article. China has decades ahead with rapid urbanization and thereafter less intense urbanization. There will also always be relocation of people and jobs to better places and China is a big country with a lot. Current quality of the housing stock in china is very low. Current location of towns is indequate. And don't forget the big stimulus that the government usually provide areas of interest.

We have heard this before. Ordos was a hotspot of criticism has now since l Jazeera made a report about Kangbashi as a lost ghost town of roughly 30000 people. Now it has at least 153.000 residents and rising housing prices. However, the reporters that covered these "ghost towns" painted out a picture of lost places that wont get much different in a near future.

All in all, there is no sign of an end of the Chinese skyscraper age. As long as there is no severe economic meltdown or some large-scale-bad-news, China will continue to build skyscrapers.


----------



## tokyo-hypa

fetg_ said:


> Well that is a confusing article. China has decades ahead with rapid urbanization and thereafter less intense urbanization. There will also always be relocation of people and jobs to better places and China is a big country with a lot. Current quality of the housing stock in china is very low. Current location of towns is indequate. And don't forget the big stimulus that the government usually provide areas of interest.
> 
> We have heard this before. Ordos was a hotspot of criticism has now since l Jazeera made a report about Kangbashi as a lost ghost town of roughly 30000 people. Now it has at least 153.000 residents and rising housing prices. However, the reporters that covered these "ghost towns" painted out a picture of lost places that wont get much different in a near future.
> 
> All in all, there is no sign of an end of the Chinese skyscraper age. As long as there is no severe economic meltdown or some large-scale-bad-news, China will continue to build skyscrapers.


exactly, in reference to Ordos and Kangbashi; they seemed bent on emphasizing on the emptiness but forgotten their own cities lay in desolate ruins for centuries during the dark ages. white people always wanna be tryin it smh


----------



## droneriot

Oh yeah those white people from Al Jazeera, they forget their desolate ruins in Qatar...

Yes, an intelligent way to criticise people for their skin colour doesn't exist, it's inherently stupid, but getting all confused about it and talking about dark ages in white Qatar doesn't exactly make it better. :lol: Come on, no race stuff, it doesn't enhance the quality of the forum in any way.


----------



## tokyo-hypa

droneriot said:


> Oh yeah those white people from Al Jazeera, they forget their desolate ruins in Qatar...
> 
> Yes, an intelligent way to criticise people for their skin colour doesn't exist, it's inherently stupid, but getting all confused about it and talking about dark ages in white Qatar doesn't exactly make it better. :lol: Come on, no race stuff, it doesn't enhance the quality of the forum in any way.


um.. afaik, Ordos is located in northern China and the dark ages were time and context specific to a geographic area inhabited by Caucasians mainly, soo..

&next time @me lmaoo


----------



## oscillation

It is strange. After Chinese New Year, this building has grown with nine floors of the core and eight floors of the perimeter for six months. hno:hno:hno: These rumors for 500 meters max height seriously disturb me. Again airports restrictions. http://bbs.cnhubei.com/thread-4360974-1-1.html

The first core jump after CNY and today, 40 meters taller.


----------



## Scion

^^ CAAC CSB claims another victim :nuts:


----------



## Scion

Translating this damning document:










*Wuhan Sub-Provincial Urban Management Committee*

*Executive Letter*

To Wuchang District Urban Management Committee:

On 20 July 2017, Wuhan Urban Planning Department carried out field survey on the Greenland Center project on 750 Heping Ave. The project's height exceeded the limit that was set on the construction halt order on 14 Jan 2017. Specifics are as follow: the building's core structure is currently at 469.7m above sea level (445.3m above ground level), formwork platform at 494.7m above sea (470.3m above ground), tower crane when resting at 510.6m above sea (486.2m above ground), tower crane when highest jib at 530.6m above sea (506.2m above ground). According to CAAC CSB and Hubei Province Supervision Department, the height of everything in the Greenland Center project must not exceed 500m from sea level (this includes spires, antennas, tower cranes, etc).

As per the memorandum of understanding with the Wuhan City Government on 16 Jan 2017, we ask that you take this matter seriously, that you take a hands on approach to properly enforce these rules, that you strengthen oversight and complete these following tasks:
1. Immediately order Greenland Holdings Corp's Wuhan Greenland Binjiang Property subsidiary to stop construction on the project, and have them carry out adjustments to the tower cranes according to the findings from the flight path risk assessment report, that their height do not exceed 500m.

.........


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ what!! is this a joke? So this will end up being 500m!? I always had high hopes for this one!!


----------



## z0rg

Just wow


----------



## surfnasi

Farout thats insane


----------



## WhiteGerbera

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

This is the BEST megatall! 
Has the Architect been misled to design for 636m?


----------



## tokyo-hypa

victim 636


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

When height must now be limited at 500 m, somebody must have been sleeping during preparation or execution of this project.


How can this happen in this late stage?
Seems reason enough for firing some people and put them into jail, for such mega mistake and wasting so many millions of money.


----------



## Gabriel900

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> When height must now be limited at 500 m, somebody must have been sleeping during preparation or execution of this project.
> 
> 
> How can this happen in this late stage?
> Seems reason enough for firing some people and put them into jail, for such mega mistake and wasting so many millions of money.


But the question is it really the developers fault!! this happened before in China though ... could it be the government wasn't clear on height restriction when construction started??


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Who's fault it is, is indeed unclear.
Somebody must have approved the original 600+ plan...


----------



## victor del rey

Could there be any solution?


----------



## oscillation

According chinese members on gaoloumi, The new crane is raised to 530 m. :lol: And what about CTF Wuhan if they reduce Greenland?
CR in Naning has a similar fate. High between 390-402 meters. (*445m *) Current height is around 250 m.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

victor del rey said:


> Could there be any solution?



If they really have to stick to the 500 m rules, a complete redesign of the top/crown will be necessary.
To fit in the total building's shape, as constructed until now.


But: I expect most steel parts for the original are already manufactured...?
Or in preparation.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Well...
This is not going to happen.


If they still want such crown, they have to demolish at least 50 m of the concrete core....


We will see what will happen next.


----------



## Rui-Silva

Thats old and fake news.
Dont worry guys, this has already been clarified in gaoloumi by whhb123 and RickyBlaine 1 month ago. The project continues with 636m and 120 floors.

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2904071


----------



## Munwon

Its not going to be 500m this far along. If anything they might cut to the original 606m plan. I think Shanghai has a mafia that makes sure no one surpasses Shanghai Tower nod nod wink Ping'an.


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Thanks for explaining the superskyscraper equivalent of tall poppy syndrome. AS+GG's design is intact! :cheers:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

They wouldn't have put up that new tower crane on top if they were getting ready to top out shortly at 500m...


----------



## trustevil

I've been wondering about that final height but the height stays the same as far as I can tell from gaoloumi the only thing changed is floor count from 125 to 120


----------



## Sorensen

Scion said:


> Translating this damning document:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wuhan Sub-Provincial Urban Management Committee*
> 
> *Executive Letter*
> 
> To Wuchang District Urban Management Committee:
> 
> On 20 July 2017, Wuhan Urban Planning Department carried out field survey on the Greenland Center project on 750 Heping Ave. The project's height exceeded the limit that was set on the construction halt order on 14 Jan 2017. Specifics are as follow: the building's core structure is currently at 469.7m above sea level (445.3m above ground level), formwork platform at 494.7m above sea (470.3m above ground), tower crane when resting at 510.6m above sea (486.2m above ground), tower crane when highest jib at 530.6m above sea (506.2m above ground). According to CAAC CSB and Hubei Province Supervision Department, the height of everything in the Greenland Center project must not exceed 500m from sea level (this includes spires, antennas, tower cranes, etc).
> 
> As per the memorandum of understanding with the Wuhan City Government on 16 Jan 2017, we ask that you take this matter seriously, that you take a hands on approach to properly enforce these rules, that you strengthen oversight and complete these following tasks:
> 1. Immediately order Greenland Holdings Corp's Wuhan Greenland Binjiang Property subsidiary to stop construction on the project, and have them carry out adjustments to the tower cranes according to the findings from the flight path risk assessment report, that their height do not exceed 500m.
> 
> .........


This would bump the building down to Supertall from Megatall.


----------



## kunming tiger

where is the official stamp and signature?


----------



## Zaz965

simple....greenland center will be like lake point tower chicago :grass::grass:
the top will be flat :grass:








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Point_Tower


----------



## WhiteGerbera

:lol: :lol: :lol: Perhaps the tower form evolved from re-imaging Lake Point as a 21st century megatall. That'd be a cool Chicago-Chinese fusion.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

*96 fl, 454.5 m, 465 visual:*


----------



## reecebowker

The size of this building just baffles me every time. Absolutely unreal.


----------



## Wrocer

And I'm also suprised and glad to see so wide and long strip of well-arranged green along the river in the neighborhood of the tower - I love such a beautiful megatall buildings, but their sorrounding areas are very important - not only concrete, glass and steel 

Ps. Is the Wuhan Sub-Provincial Urban Management Committee joking with the maximally 500 m above sea level !?  It can't be real !! Maybe *except* the tower !?


----------



## ZZ-II

reecebowker said:


> The size of this building just baffles me every time. Absolutely unreal.


arround the same height as Shanghai Tower but it's more massive.


----------



## Lileminem

Wow, amazing project! Put in some work into this one i assume. Keep up the good work!


----------



## oscillation

by 花样诗情 *Pattern poetic*

*08.23.2017*


----------



## trustevil

Awesome pictures oscillation. Look at that steel on the flat bed truck.


----------



## oscillation

by cdr48

Third crane:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Definitely no shortening of the building if they're adding the third crane!


----------



## Wrocer

^^ What a relief ! :|


----------



## WhiteGerbera

The jealous threw out fake notice to thwart the third crane but to no avail. AS+GG's masterpiece is intact. :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## Sorensen

Greenland Holdings Corp., China’s fourth-biggest developer by property sales, said it had overdue loans of 457.5 million yuan ($69.2 million).......

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-builder-discloses-overdue-debt-in-first-half


----------



## Gelato

I wonder if they could use High Speed elevator


----------



## Gelato

WhiteGerbera said:


> The jealous threw out fake notice to thwart the third crane but to no avail. AS+GG's masterpiece is intact. :cheers:


So True:banana:


----------



## Sorensen

WhiteGerbera said:


> The jealous threw out fake notice to thwart the third crane but to no avail. AS+GG's masterpiece is intact. :cheers:


AS, GG???


----------



## trustevil

Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill designed the building in case you didn't know. Greenland is the developer


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Sorensen said:


> AS, GG???


http://smithgill.com/work/wuhan_greenland_center/
Wuhan Greenland does have its design root from Chicago Lake Point, which was by Adrian Smith while a design partner at SOM. Here's the Architect presenting the evolution of the three-legged design at CTBUH 2011. Kingdom Tower, another three-legged and even taller, is also by Smith.


----------



## Qweoiu

Great tower! I love its shape, especially because it is so elegant and refined


----------



## oscillation

by  开心_是福 via * myway1943*










by  cdr48



















by 红色枫叶 *Red maple leaf*


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123














































by JerryWH via *mt*


----------



## trustevil

I wonder how many meters left cuz this pic shows its not much further to go so I'd put it at about myb 500m current height myb a little more or a little less


----------



## skyperu34

The curved shape highlights with sun reflections! Thats amazing and lovely!


----------



## zwamborn

2017-09-07 by 黃-大-頭


----------



## Yumiko1236




----------



## CHINA0086

trustevil said:


> I wonder how many meters left cuz this pic shows its not much further to go so I'd put it at about myb 500m current height myb a little more or a little less


500m means only 136m left,considering the whole tower is 636m tall,136m is about 21%,but the pic shows the left part apparently far more than 21%.i think still about 180m to go.


----------



## ed500

This must be the most photogenic skyscraper ever built.


----------



## trustevil

CHINA0086 said:


> 500m means only 136m left,considering the whole tower is 636m tall,136m is about 21%,but the pic shows the left part apparently far more than 21%.i think still about 180m to go.


Maybe so. Im thinking maybe 25 to 30% of the total height is left from the top of the core... that's why I said maybe a little less. I am too impatient though. Just can't wait to see this complete or at least structurally topped out.


----------



## oscillation

oscillation said:


> by whhb123
> 
> *96 fl, 454.5 m, 465 visual:*


This is the last core jump. Almost a month ago. 575 m-454.5 m=120.5 m to the top of the core. With that speed hno: Plus 61 m =181.5 m to top of the crown or the final hight.

by 飞鸿踏雪- via * myway1943*


----------



## gravesVpelli

Very similar skin to Burj Dubai, also by Adrian Smith. I can also see similarities in this clad with Pelli's Petronas Towers.


----------



## trustevil

oscillation said:


> This is the last core jump. Almost a month ago. 575 m-454.5 m=120.5 m to the top of the core. With that speed hno: Plus 61 m =181.5 m to top of the crown or the final hight.


Thanx for clearing that up for us. Greatly appreciated. China was right about it being 180m left. So the last core jump was a month ago? Wtf that's odd. Any specific reason why?


----------



## oscillation

trustevil said:


> Any specific reason why?


No any idea. The worst variant are the rumors for 500 m height. But I am a paranoiac. hno:

by whhb123


----------



## oscillation

by 花样诗情 *Pattern poetic*

*09.15.2017*


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Wonderful pictures! 

But it seems like the core has not been growing so much over the past few weeks at all. :-(


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Thank you for the facade panel close-up. Looks so sophisticated.


----------



## ZZ-II

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ Wonderful pictures!
> 
> But it seems like the core has not been growing so much over the past few weeks at all. :-(


2 floors since August 6th when i'm not wrong


----------



## Sasha 74

very gorgeous


----------



## QalzimCity

Beautiful giant! the tower is a SHE!


----------



## WhiteGerbera

QalzimCity said:


> Beautiful giant! the tower is a SHE!


SHE not only is beautiful, but also extremely intelligent and respectful. Wuhan is blessed! :heart:


----------



## trustevil

It makes no sense even if the core topped out now if you added the extra 61m to the top of the crown it'd be over 515m which would still be over the so called height limit. And wasn't there a bit of confusion about 606 or 636m? Myb its just delayed so they can figure out a way around that limit. Hopefully it doesn't go the ping an route, but that was just a spire cut this would be a quarter of the building. Smh.


----------



## Qweoiu

Edit: Sorry I just realised they were old pics XD


----------



## trustevil

Older pics but still nice to look at. Thanx!


----------



## brandpb

amazing!!!!


----------



## oscillation

by 花样诗情
* Pattern poetic*
*26.9
*



























by whhb123


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ I wonder why they have left up the old crane supports for the now-removed cranes up on the top of the core? They're going to start interfering with the construction of new floor plates.


----------



## trustevil

Did that core jump or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## Conceptarq

really love this one, its massive!


----------



## Scion

from weibo


----------



## superlatae

Super


----------



## azey

hands down this is the best looking supertall in construction after shanghai tower


----------



## WhiteGerbera

And most visionary. Totally superlative.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## Ch.W

Everytime i see new pics my eyes gets wet...such a masterpiece.
Thanks Oscillation for posting:cheers:


----------



## Zaz965

shanghai tower has more built area even being shorter than greenland center :dunno::dunno:
wuhan greenland center: 303,275 m2
shanghai tower: 380,000 m2


----------



## oscillation

It is normal Zaz. ST is very "fat" tower.

by 武汉周大福中心 *Wuhan Chow Tai Fook Center*


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123






































by 红色枫叶 * Red maple leaf*


----------



## aquamaroon

Wow, the cladding is turning out so nicely on this building :cheers:


----------



## victor del rey

So we yet don't know whether it will finally be 636 metres or shorter?


----------



## SiriusCane

For sure at least 636m.


----------



## victor del rey

SiriusCane said:


> For sure at least 636m.


So the airport restrictions are over now? Sources?


----------



## SiriusCane

Rui-Silva said:


> Thats old and fake news.
> Dont worry guys, this has already been clarified in gaoloumi by whhb123 and RickyBlaine 1 month ago. The project continues with 636m and 120 floors.
> 
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2904071


Plus a crane is certainly already taller than the limit.



Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ Definitely no shortening of the building if they're adding the third crane!


----------



## trustevil

There's no for sure thing saying that the final height would be shortened except that rumor about airport restrictions but the court hasn't risen for some reason.


----------



## ZZ-II

any information why the core didn't rise anymore over the last weeks?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Maybe it (the core) already reached the final height?


----------



## ZZ-II

Doesn‘t look like that to me.


----------



## oscillation

by cdr48


----------



## cheerego




----------



## CHINA0086

ZZ-II said:


> Floor 163 in Burj Khalifa is at 638m. But not sure if the floor still has a normal use.


Well,I just found a picture from Gaoloumi,shows the elevator shaft height,cant believe that Burj Khalifa's only 504m,and so far, Shanghai Tower have the world's highest elevator shaft height.

If its ture,How can people go to the rest higher floors of Burj Khalifa,another small elevator system beyond the main elevator?

No disrespect,just confused.


----------



## ZZ-II

The 504m are definitely wrong. The 2nd Observation Deck is at 555m which you reach by elevator. 
I‘m pretty sure the highest point for the elevator is at 600m+


----------



## goodybear

^^ I think the diagram shows the tallest continuous elevator shaft. The 148th floor (555 meter) observation deck is reached by a separate elevator that starts at the 124th floor observation deck, meaning the longest single elevator shaft from the bottom floor in the Burj Khalifa is 504 meters long.


----------



## Alvarody




----------



## oscillation

by 花样诗情 *Stylized poetry*

*11.13*


----------



## Alvarody




----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ It looks like the core has risen again!


----------



## pteranodon

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ It looks like the core has risen again!


The last picture is quite old. So not risen after all?


----------



## Alvarody




----------



## trustevil

This guy's pics aren't loading on my phone is anyone else seeing them? And about this core rising situation... Any word?


----------



## pteranodon

^^ I'm seeing Alvarody's pictures on my HP Elite x3.


----------



## trustevil

pteranodon said:


> ^^ I'm seeing Alvarody's pictures on my HP Elite x3.


Yea I see it now bad wifi connection I guess.


----------



## RickLW

Nice building. Shanghai has always had the tallest building in China. That's where it should stay.


----------



## oscillation

by Mr_冰哥 via *myway1943*


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123

*11.23.2017*


----------



## reecebowker

amazing! thanks for the update


----------



## Munwon

I'm getting worried about the core not growing. How tall is it now?


----------



## ZZ-II

The floors almost reach the formworks now, so quite soon we‘ll see what will happen.


----------



## oscillation

Munwon said:


> I'm getting worried about the core not growing. How tall is it now?


*96 fl, 454.5 m *
The last core jump- *8.15.2017
*
















And for small monitors or laptops.


----------



## trustevil

The floors are right there where the core slims now I hope this goes the full 636 meters


----------



## The-Real-Link

Well, the core was pretty far ahead. Maybe they wanted to ensure that the outriggers and structure caught up the thinning core before they bring it higher?


----------



## goodybear

oscillation said:


> *96 fl, 454.5 m *
> The last core jump- *8.15.2017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for small monitors or laptops.


In the bottom image, were those three buildings in the front built that tall in just 4 months? :nuts:


----------



## droneriot

goodybear said:


> In the bottom image, were those three buildings in the front built that tall in just 4 months? :nuts:


Nestlé Instant Skyline ready mix, just add water.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## 3Ironhead3

Where are the people?


----------



## ZZ-II

3Ironhead3 said:


> Where are the people?


Is it really necessary to quote all the pics for this question?


----------



## Munwon

On Gaoloumi, they say core will start to rise next month!!!!
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3087861&extra=page=1


----------



## Munwon

Tower cranes are supposed to be rising soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## oscillation

:banana::banana::banana:

by cdr48




























by 武汉路 *Wuhan Road*


----------



## toxtethogrady

Sorensen said:


> The only problem here is solely the Central and Southern Bureau strictly enforcing their draconian rules.


Especially since this is China we're talking about, where it is possible to store 80 times the permissible limit of sodium cyanide on a dock, in full view of the authorities...:nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

Seems it‘ll start rising again now :cheers:


----------



## Munwon

Rise you beautiful beast!


----------



## oscillation

whhb123 is back:righton::master::master::master::master::master: 

by whhb123


----------



## General Huo




----------



## Sorensen

I guess this one should be labeled on hold. No movement for a long time.


----------



## goodybear

^^Did you read the previous posts? A crane just jumped, which means they can continue working on it now. :banana:


----------



## ssoott

What happened to the whole height restriction fiasco? Did they managed to shut the airport feds up? :smug:


----------



## Sorensen

goodybear said:


> ^^Did you read the previous posts? A crane just jumped, which means they can continue working on it now. :banana:


This post: Tower cranes are supposed to be rising soon. Fingers crossed!

What other post is indicating a crane jumped?


----------



## germantower

ssoott said:


> What happened to the whole height restriction fiasco? Did they managed to shut the airport feds up? :smug:


They bribed them with bags and bags of nice and delicious basmati rice.


----------



## goodybear

Sorensen said:


> This post: Tower cranes are supposed to be rising soon. Fingers crossed!
> 
> What other post is indicating a crane jumped?


On post #2427 in the first two photos, you can see the lowest crane jumped between the first and second photo. That crane was the issue, since it was too low down for a core rise, now the crane rose by about 10-15 meters.


----------



## Sorensen

goodybear said:


> On post #2427 in the first two photos, you can see the lowest crane jumped between the first and second photo. That crane was the issue, since it was too low down for a core rise, now the crane rose by about 10-15 meters.


Fair enough, credit when credit is due.
Lets get on with it then, shall we?


----------



## toxtethogrady

germantower said:


> They bribed them with bags and bags of nice and delicious basmati rice.


Imported from India?:lol:


----------



## oscillation

by 武汉路 *Wuhan Road*

*3.21.2018*


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Is there any recent activity on this tower?


If not, better put it ON HOLD, like Jeddah Tower...


----------



## ZZ-II

Cranes were rising not long ago, so i guess we‘ll see progress.


----------



## Sorensen

ZZ-II said:


> Cranes were rising not long ago, so i guess we‘ll see progress.


That was 2 weeks ago one crane moved up a bit, since then nothing.
When was the last time there were any real construction going on? Couple of months ago or more?

I am kind of with Rotterdammer on this one. Put it on hold, the status can always be reversed if they start work on it again.


----------



## Ultros

I highly doubt that a project of this scale would be abandoned at this point. Clearly they've hit some kind of a snag, but I feel confident that this project will be completed eventually.


----------



## germantower

^^ Sure it will, but will we get that amazingly designed roof, or will it be capped at the current height? For me, this is one of the nicest towers going up right now, it would be sad if a cap occured.


----------



## Tom_Green

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Is there any recent activity on this tower?
> 
> 
> If not, better put it ON HOLD, like Jeddah Tower...


????
I see activity on the pictures from yesterday.


----------



## ZZ-II

Yes, if you look close you can see that they‘re lifting up Steel parts.


----------



## Munwon

They are working!


----------



## Sorensen

Are they working hard or hardly working?


----------



## Tom_Green

Sorensen said:


> Are they working hard or hardly working?


I would say hard as you can see at least 2 cranes in action in one picture.


----------



## philipx

By VN.

3.23.2018


----------



## ssoott

Sorensen said:


> Are they working hard or hardly working?


Yes the cranes are working hard after being fed with bags of basmati rice :nuts:


----------



## Sorensen

philipx said:


> By VN.
> 
> 3.23.2018


We had a similar picture posted about 100 days ago on December 10th (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143936164&postcount=2347).
Apart from that single crane raising have there been any progress at all since December 10th?


----------



## germantower

^^ It looks like three or so steal beams were added and those formworks that are part of the outer columns construction went up by a few floors, 6 floors or so. Other then that, nothing else happened, even the cladding above the mechanicals remains at 14 floors above the mechanical floors. Its not really on hold, because there was progress, even if its small. So, I am not sure what status should be given to this tower at this point.


----------



## Sorensen

germantower said:


> ^^ It looks like three or so steal beams were added and those formworks that are part of the outer columns construction went up by a few floors, 6 floors or so. Other then that, nothing else happened, even the cladding above the mechanicals remains at 14 floors above the mechanical floors. Its not really on hold, because there was progress, even if its small. So, I am not sure what status should be given to this tower at this point.


Good point, but it is actually worrying that there is still progress at the lower floors but no sign what so ever that the height will increase for the past 3+ months. That is a huge indicator that it will probably be capped way below the original height.


----------



## germantower

^^ A possible cap at the current height would be worse than Pingans spire chop. Pingan still works without its full spire, but this capped at the current height would just look outright dull.


----------



## Scion

It has to top out one way or another soon since Greenland have started selling office units from 4F-62F and serviced residences from 67F-85F.


----------



## Sorensen

Scion said:


> It has to top out one way or another soon since Greenland have started selling office units from 4F-62F and serviced residences from 67F-85F.


It would not be the first time promises are broken withing the building construction industry, so I don't think we can use that information for anything. To me, this building is already on hold.


----------



## Twopsy

I looked back at the first pages of this discussion and back then the news already spoke of a tower over 600 metres. How on earth could the authorities find out that it is too tall just a year before completion? I know that there is some corruption in China, but how does this work with such a prominent project where so many people in the government have to be involved? Are the structures so hierarchic that you just have to bribe a very small number of people and nobody below them can report a problem to a higher authority?

It reminds me a little of the new airport in Berlin. Three weeks (!) before the official opening they suddenly found out that many thing were planned totally wrong and against German laws. That was 2012. Now it ist 2018 and it still has no opened. 

But something so obvious as the height of a building can't be overlooked.


----------



## germantower

^^ I also cant get how that could have happened. What should we do with the status of this building? Keep it UC or really put it on hold?


----------



## T1000

Twopsy said:


> I looked back at the first pages of this discussion and back then the news already spoke of a tower over 600 metres. How on earth could the authorities find out that it is too tall just a year before completion? I know that there is some corruption in China, but how does this work with such a prominent project where so many people in the government have to be involved? Are the structures so hierarchic that you just have to bribe a very small number of people and nobody below them can report a problem to a higher authority?
> 
> It reminds me a little of the new airport in Berlin. Three weeks (!) before the official opening they suddenly found out that many thing were planned totally wrong and against German laws. That was 2012. Now it ist 2018 and it still has no opened.
> 
> But something so obvious as the height of a building can't be overlooked.


In my city there's a limit of 50m for any and all buildings around a certain radius (in circular form) from the airport. No exceptions. Yet, there's about an 80m high building less than 900m from the airport and about 1.2 km from the institution which has to analyze each new construction application for the height and its placement in the entire city in accordance with the air traffic corridors, winds, etc.

Why this happened? Well, the institution said it only found out about the building when it saw it grow higher and higher. It said that no other institution informed it about that building despite getting approval from them is mandatory to get a construction permit. The city chief architect at the time simply replied publicly: "Well, we can't force them to knock the top 4 floors down now". He also said it's not in the way of the planes, so it doesn't matter. True, the building is parallel to the runway, but still the whole ordeal is quite telling about the way things happen...

So, I wouldn't be surprised if in the case of this tower someone wasn't informed, too and now they saw it grow higher and higher and stopped the process.


----------



## Twopsy

This is the tallest building in China and the second tallest in the world though (when/if it is completed). If that is built in your city, it is major news. Everybody should have heard about it. Maybe nobody felt responsible though. That is a common problem.

Could it be that some people just let is through, because they were proud that a building in their city could surpass Shanghai Tower?


----------



## T1000

Chances are we will never find out the real reasons. Hopefully it will get finished eventually. It sucks that most skyscraper projects I like and follow experience big delays. I guess I am not lucky


----------



## Munwon

Relax guys. This will continue. Greenland is very systematic. This project and a few others in China particularly the one in Suzhou haven't restarted to climb yet. This will be done.


----------



## oscillation

philipx said:


> By VN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.23.2018


Is not totally on hold .....

today* 2018.04.06*

by VN.

a new floor of the cladding looks has been started and these things with the concrete around the steel beams, looks a little moved up


looks almost nothing, but is *a new hope * like a famous movie


----------



## Sorensen

oscillation said:


> Is not totally on hold .....
> 
> today* 2018.04.06*
> 
> by VN.
> 
> a new floor of the cladding looks has been started and these things with the concrete around the steel beams, looks a little moved up
> 
> 
> looks almost nothing, but is *a new hope * like a famous movie


Great news. At this rate they should easily be able to top it out in the early spring of year 2547. It will by then be the 278th tallest building in the world, but possibly also the oldest building in the world.


----------



## binhai

No one asked for your snarky comments. This building will get done within a few years just like hundreds of other towers in China.


----------



## Julito-dubai

del


----------



## Julito-dubai

oscillation said:


> Is not totally on hold .....
> 
> 
> 
> a new floor of the cladding looks has been started and these things with the concrete around the steel beams, looks a little moved up
> 
> 
> looks almost nothing, but is *a new hope * like a famous movie


Lets hope the *Empire does not strike back*...:lol:


----------



## oscillation

by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## Julito-dubai

good not on hold. lets hope it will still grow...


----------



## Twopsy

There never was the danger that it will be put on hold and end as a ruin. The problem is just, that it might get a height cut. In any case they will of course complete the existing floors and the facade. The interesting thing will be now, if the core will still grow.


----------



## Munwon

Sorensen, probably wont be convinced


----------



## Sorensen

Munwon said:


> Sorensen, probably wont be convinced


I am easy to convince, just show some pictures with positive progress. However the Chinese are known to build at a breakneck speed, so as long as Greenland are dragging their feet and build a snail's pace, especially with a high profile project like this, something fishy is going on behind the scene.
It would be nice to know if they are just negotiating the height limitation with the local authorities or if Greenland has hit a financial speed bump.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Sorensen said:


> or if Greenland has hit a financial speed bump.


I don't think so, concerning supertalls we didn't have an update in a while for Qingdao and Yinchuan, but the Chengdu and the Suzhou ones are doing quite well. It's only the lighthouse inspired tower in Dalian that is facing some serious problems.


----------



## oscillation

by 花样诗情 

*2018/04/10*


----------



## germantower

Cladding is continueing, did we have any progress on the core itself?


----------



## ZZ-II

Not yet it seems.


----------



## ssoott

If they are rushing to finish the cladding first but no core jump whatsoever, it might be an indicator that they are going to top out the tower with current height. The airport authorities might have won the airspace battle. hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
don't jump to conclusions...


----------



## ssoott

I'm not jumping into conclusions. That's why I used "might". I really really hope that I was wrong though.


----------



## Fotografer

Therefore (airport limit of high building), the need for mass popularization of VTOL technology (drone and aircraft) in civil aviation.


----------



## RoofHeightMatters

Fotografer said:


> Therefore (airport limit of high building), the need for mass popularization of VTOL technology (drone and aircraft) in civil aviation.


Never going to happen. Vertical takeoff and landing of airplanes is massively wasteful of fuel, and fuel is one of the main costs in air travel. Tilt-rotor aircraft like the Osprey also have additional limitations of their own.


----------



## germantower

ssoott said:


> If they are rushing to finish the cladding first but no core jump whatsoever, it might be an indicator that they are going to top out the tower with current height. The airport authorities might have won the airspace battle. hno:


That makes sense tbh. Either what you say, or negotiations about the height are ongoing and they wanna make progress meanwhile, cladding and hvac etc. stuff that has nothing to do with height.


----------



## Twopsy

What also concerns me: This tower is only one of four 600+ towers that were planned for Wuhan. What will happen with the other three? Will none of them exceed 600 metres now? That would be a tragedy.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
they are far from each other. if indeed Greenland Center gets the cut, which is not at all certain right now, it doesn't mean it will have influence on other projects that are quite far from it.


----------



## kanye




----------



## NotThatGuy

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> they are far from each other. if indeed Greenland Center gets the cut, which is not at all certain right now, it doesn't mean it will have influence on other projects that are quite far from it.


If they will cut this tower, which is - as I wrote earlier - 23 and 31 km far from the nearest airports, I wonder where the other towers should be located in order not to breach their aviation's regulamentations.....maybe in another town?.....


----------



## ssoott

RoofHeightMatters said:


> but the airport/city is pitching a fit anyway for no reason.


I guess it's because Greenland forgot to bribe those airport officials. :nuts:


----------



## Sorensen

kanye said:


>


Zero progress since the April 18th picture. The "On Hold" clock now has 30 days on it.


----------



## germantower

NotThatGuy said:


> If they will cut this tower, which is - as I wrote earlier - 23 and 31 km far from the nearest airports, I wonder where the other towers should be located in order not to breach their aviation's regulamentations.....maybe in another town?.....


Manhattan is 21km away from JFK and JFK still affects building codes in Manhattan. The 2000 feet rule. 

I hope we woll get an answer soon what will happen here, and looking at that picture above, Wuhan seems like a very unpleasant city to live in and as I have said in earlier posts, this tower deserves a nicer location.


----------



## NotThatGuy

germantower said:


> Manhattan is 21km away from JFK and JFK still affects building codes in Manhattan. The 2000 feet rule.


You forget a thing.....both 13/31 rwys of JFK do point directly towards Manhattan, and the 2000 feet rule in NY is also due to the presence of LGA, which is even closer.
The same doesn't happen for both Wuhan's airports respect to the tower.
I agree with Sorensen that the place where the tower is located doesn't look so pleasant, but this's another matter.


----------



## ssoott

Sorensen said:


> Zero progress since the April 18th picture. The "On Hold" clock now has 30 days on it.


Wuhan Greenland Center Wikipedia page already labeled it "On Hold/Stalled"

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuhan_Greenland_Center


----------



## NotThatGuy

ssoott said:


> Wuhan Greenland Center Wikipedia page already labeled it "On Hold/Stalled"
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuhan_Greenland_Center


Time to revert its state here too.
Hopefully, if it should be ever restarted, it can be reverted to U/C quickly. But, to me, to keep on labeling it as U/C is actually a nonsense.


----------



## Scion

People are still babbling on about airport proximity, runway direction and Shanghai Tower's height ranking? hno:

I need to say it again and make it bigger and bolder this time...


*Civil aviation affairs in Wuhan are managed by the Central & Southern Bureau. The Bureau owns all civil air space from 500m onwards in Wuhan, and has executive power to determine who can or cannot intrude into their air space with solid objects. Anyone that puts a permanent solid object into said air space is an intruder.


Greenland - the company that owns and funds this project - was founded by the Shanghai government; is currently owned by the Shanghai government, and is currently operated by the Shanghai government. Go figure the rest for yourselves.*


The Civil Aviation's Central and Southern Bureau is being absolutely and resolutely strict when it comes to "no high rises allowed to intrude into my air property". They have demonstrated their executive power with: 
- Guangzhou Canton Tower (height cut from 610m to 596m)
- Shenzhen China Resources HQ (cut 550 to 393)
- Shenzhen Ping An (cut 660 to 593)
- Shenzhen Shimao QH (cut 330 to 295)
- Shenzhen Excellence QH (cut 312 to 284)
- Nanning China Resources (cut 445 to 403)


The Central and Southern Bureau realised about this tower's height all the way back in 2015 and has already told Greenland and CSCEC the 3rd about these heights limits. Unfortunately both Greenland and CSCEC ignored these notices thinking they are above the Civil Aviation's power. There was also a construction halt order issued on Jan 2016 but Greenland+CSCEC didn't halt the core's build up until late summer of 2016! 

Right now Greenland is putting this project on temporary halt, because unlike those other towers above, Greenland is also resolute at completing it to its full 636m height. They will have to somehow convince the Civil Aviation to grant them permission. God knows when that will be.


----------



## Munwon

^ Greenland Fight like hell!!!!


----------



## NotThatGuy

Scion said:


> The Central and Southern Bureau realised about this tower's height all the way back in 2015


And this is the odd part, to me.
The project of this tower was publicly announced and displayed in 2010, therefore what the C&SB was doing at that time? It was sleeping????
They've exposed Greenland to the huge expenses needed to build the tower up to the actual stage, before forcing them to halt the construction and/or to cut the final height down, it's quite obvious now Greenland doesn't want to have all that money wasted for nothing.....
Maybe things could have been different (and for sure much more correct to Greenland's regards) if C&SB would have forbidden the project (or forced it down to 500m) BEFORE the excavators begun to hit the ground.....(not so much time ago, a company submitted a project for the construction of two twin towers approx 200m tall in Rome, but public authorities denied permissions before they could even think to step to the executive phase).

On the other hand, since I guess Greenland was well aware of such a form of 'parochialism' on the C&SB's side, would have been a wise thing (also considering the 'illustrious precedents'....) to gain C&SB's written permissions BEFORE starting to build the tower.

I don't know how this kind of things do work in China, but in my country such a dispute would have been surely brought to a civil court (and the tower would have been halted for decades.....)


----------



## The-Real-Link

Yeah good explanations. Again the only curious thing is if Greenland turned a blind eye to the regulations, or if the CBSG did or didn't grant them permissions, and or changed it's mind on the matter. Odd to let a 500+ tower start only to stop it. If the authority won't budge, this should have been built for 500 meters in a slightly less sweeping design instead.


----------



## goodybear

Scion said:


> People are still babbling on about airport proximity, runway direction and Shanghai Tower's height ranking? hno:
> 
> I need to say it again and make it bigger and bolder this time...
> 
> 
> *Civil aviation affairs in Wuhan are managed by the Central & Southern Bureau. The Bureau owns all civil air space from 500m onwards in Wuhan, and has executive power to determine who can or cannot intrude into their air space with solid objects. Anyone that puts a permanent solid object into said air space is an intruder.
> 
> 
> Greenland - the company that owns and funds this project - was founded by the Shanghai government; is currently owned by the Shanghai government, and is currently operated by the Shanghai government. Go figure the rest for yourselves.*
> 
> 
> The Civil Aviation's Central and Southern Bureau is being absolutely and resolutely strict when it comes to "no high rises allowed to intrude into my air property". They have demonstrated their executive power with:
> - Guangzhou Canton Tower (height cut from 610m to 596m)
> - Shenzhen China Resources HQ (cut 550 to 393)
> - Shenzhen Ping An (cut 660 to 593)
> - Shenzhen Shimao QH (cut 330 to 295)
> - Shenzhen Excellence QH (cut 312 to 284)
> - Nanning China Resources (cut 445 to 403)
> 
> 
> The Central and Southern Bureau realised about this tower's height all the way back in 2015 and has already told Greenland and CSCEC the 3rd about these heights limits. Unfortunately both Greenland and CSCEC ignored these notices thinking they are above the Civil Aviation's power. There was also a construction halt order issued on Jan 2016 but Greenland+CSCEC didn't halt the core's build up until late summer of 2016!
> 
> Right now Greenland is putting this project on temporary halt, because unlike those other towers above, Greenland is also resolute at completing it to its full 636m height. They will have to somehow convince the Civil Aviation to grant them permission. God knows when that will be.


So if Greenland knew all along that what they were doing was illegal, why would they do it anyway? Seems like much too big of a financial risk to sink $$$ into this project only for it to be abandoned at this stage. Hopefully they figure something out. Still seems like most airport rules are in need of an overhaul though. I mean Shanghai got a megatall as well...


----------



## NotThatGuy

goodybear said:


> I mean Shanghai got a megatall as well...


As far as I've understood, China hasn't a unique civil aviation authority for all of its territory. Central & Southern Bureau, under which Wuhan, Shenzhen and Hong Kong do lay, has no jurisdiction in Shanghai territory (otherwise - I guess - even Shanghai Tower's height would have been cut down).


----------



## ssoott

Numbers said:


> 2 mega talls on hold. Warning sign for these economies? Esp China, they are due for a recession.


Nope not because of economy. If you want to use economy as a sign of development, I'm pretty sure China can easily make a dozen +700m tall buildings all over the country and won't put a dent on their economy. This tower was halted because of miscommunications between the developer and the authorities. I'm not really sure about Suzhou Zhongnan Center though. I heard that its developer have a bad reputation in planning megaprojects. But still, it's not about economy either. In fact, China's economy is going so well, it put Donald Trump on a hot seat across the sea.


----------



## univer

NotThatGuy said:


> And this is the odd part, to me.
> The project of this tower was publicly announced and displayed in 2010, therefore what the C&SB was doing at that time? It was sleeping????


that's odd indeed, C&SB only realized it in 2015 when the tower already reached 150 meters above ground !

Anyway let's hope Greenland could convince Civil Aviation and WGC could completed in 2020. Ping An's brutal height cut both affected the tower shape and excluded it from the megatall club.


----------



## NotThatGuy

ssoott said:


> I'm not really sure about Suzhou Zhongnan Center though.


At least Zhongnan Center should't encounter height limitations, since - I guess - C&SB shouldn't have any jurisdiction in Suzhou (it's so close to Shanghai!).


----------



## niçois

Never seen that in my whole life !


----------



## Jillestalin

This in two weeks or less is again on hold, so... Why U/C?


----------



## Sorensen

Jillestalin said:


> This in two weeks or less is again on hold, so... Why U/C?


Officially still on hold: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/wuhan-greenland-center/9671


----------



## Sorensen

Shame how this thread have lost all credibility, with fake construction pictures and now also an incorrect status.
Maybe it is a precurse to the fate of the building. Wuhan Tower RIP.


----------



## niçois

This forum is not that quick and credible yes. 
Very slow to update !


----------



## binhai

Ignore Sorensen's trolling. There's recent pics of progress so yes, U/C.


----------



## RickLW

As long as Shanghai has the tallest tower in China & remains the biggest city....We can all sleep easy in our beds.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Jangce by comandanteej, on Flickr

Hankou - Jangce, folyópart by comandanteej, on Flickr


----------



## blackfire1624

Nice updates!


----------



## KillerZavatar

has the core risen since all this chaos or is the U/C work still just cladding?


----------



## ZZ-II

Don‘t think the core has risen


----------



## howard5

WOW nice post and great discuess.thankx for touch with us.


----------



## trustevil

In the last two pics the cranes may have moved a bit cant tell on my small phone screen


----------



## Sorensen

KillerZavatar said:


> has the core risen since all this chaos or is the U/C work still just cladding?


The core has not jumped since August 2017, nearly a year ago. The building is still officially on hold.


----------



## trustevil

Where does it say this is officially on hold?


----------



## pteranodon

^^



Sorensen said:


> Officially still on hold: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/wuhan-greenland-center/9671


----------



## germantower

What is the new height restriction and how tall is the tower at this point?


----------



## cheerego

from gaoloumi
no progress but still some nice pics


----------



## Martijn

Story posted by Adrian Smith and Gordan Gill Architecture

Update images when completed
https://archello.com/project/wuhan-greenland-center


----------



## KillerZavatar

Blake O'Shea said:


> wow, getting taller and taller every time I check.


i don't think you check very often


Blake O'Shea said:


> I will have to go to the great city of Wuhan when I move to China. I hope it is easy to get to from Taiyuan.


you have to take the route from Taiyuan South station over Shijiazhuang. If you don't want to switch trains, you can take G698 or G694. Those seem to be the fastest routes via HSR. They are available daily and take about 6 hours for one way. price is fix at 482.5RMB (72.86USD).


----------



## Zaz965

pardon me for the off topic question: is it cheaper to travel by high speed rail than airplane?


----------



## Spocket

Zaz965 said:


> pardon me for the off topic question: is it cheaper to travel by high speed rail than airplane?


Yes. But, to be honest, if speed is what you're after then don't bother with the trains unless the destination is relatively nearby. Well, that's my opinion anyway. Air travel in China is still fairly cheap compared to the West.


----------



## Sorensen

germantower said:


> I feel like we will soon know what will happen to the towers final height, if the core doesnt rise in another couple of weeks, we can move this to the supertall section.


Germantower, hope you have the Germanpower (sorry I couldn't help the play on words) to make the above move. A couple of week and then some have passed sine the above post. The core have not risen in nearly a year and there have been zero progress on the cladding for nearly 3 month now.
Officially it is just on hold, but with Greenland Holding's stocks trading 85% down from their all time high, hope is fading fast for this building.


----------



## lezgotolondon

Wuhan landscape is very good but those cityscapes looks ugly.

This tower is nothing speacial and sits lonely on the banks.


----------



## binhai

"Nothing special?" I can agree for any normal boxy skyscraper but the design and massing are totally unique on this one. Besides, it's not so much a credit for China as for the architects, so hope you understand who you are criticizing in the end.


----------



## Munwon

I'm starting to get pessimistic about buildings in China above 500m  Evergrade in Hefei is stopping due to government regulation.


----------



## Sorensen

Munwon said:


> I'm starting to get pessimistic about buildings in China above 500m  Evergrade in Hefei is stopping due to government regulation.


I think the whole "stopped by government regulations" is a bit of a smoke screen. Where there is will (and money) there is a way and governments have no reason to halt project around China. 
Developers in China is under immense financial stress at the moment, not all will be left standing after the dust have settled.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...g-for-china-developers-as-bond-investors-flee


----------



## Munwon

Sorensen said:


> I think the whole "stopped by government regulations" is a bit of a smoke screen. Where there is will (and money) there is a way and governments have no reason to halt project around China.
> Developers in China is under immense financial stress at the moment, not all will be left standing after the dust have settled.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...g-for-china-developers-as-bond-investors-flee


I agree with you. The central government is cooling off the supply. Hopefully, things can start getting back on track in a year or so. Don't get me wrong China will continue to build more than the entire world put together but it is slowing some key projects. The good news is the third-fourth tier cities are starting to build skyscrapers now. Cities I never even heard of. There are dozens of these cities.


----------



## U_H_E_I_D

They've overdone it a bit with the height. Had they decided to make it half as tall, it would still dominate the skyline, yet it would be already operational, and bringing good money.


----------



## Scion

And.......yep........called it :lol::lol:










Letter from: Tan Wen Li, Wuhan Greenland Center construction site office, Wuhan real estate operations department, Greenland Holdings Corporation.

Date: 06 July 2018

Subject: Matter concerning the building height of Wuhan Greenland Center.

As per notice from the Wuhan City Government, Wuhan Greenland Center's main tower height has been officially confirmed and approved at *500 metres above sea level*. The Wuhan Operations Department has already asked Shanghai Eastern Architectural Design to draw out diagrams for the relevant changes. I hereby ask all departments to prompty carry out their respective tasks with respect to these changes.


----------



## KillerZavatar

what's the current height? hope they can give it an appropriate crown still. What a stupid nonsense, why is that not something that was discussed before the building started rising...


----------



## The-Real-Link

What a disaster. Are they going to have to demolish any of the tower to get it below the height safely? Or literally flat-roof cap it where it's at? Such a design with world recognizable potential, ruined.


----------



## U_H_E_I_D

The-Real-Link said:


> What a disaster. Are they going to have to demolish any of the tower to get it below the height safely? Or literally flat-roof cap it where it's at? Such a design with world recognizable potential, ruined.


Don't panic. With the new height limitation, it can become better than it was planned to be. It's only a question if they're capable to re-design it the way I think they should.


----------



## Thirteen13

I believe the cranes are already over the max allowed height so they will have to be replaced


----------



## germantower

Sorensen said:


> Germantower, hope you have the Germanpower (sorry I couldn't help the play on words) to make the above move. A couple of week and then some have passed sine the above post. The core have not risen in nearly a year and there have been zero progress on the cladding for nearly 3 month now.
> Officially it is just on hold, but with Greenland Holding's stocks trading 85% down from their all time high, hope is fading fast for this building.


I will try my best to do my best, lol. The cladding actually progressed on 2 - 3 floors. TBH my gut feeling told me something has to be very fishy with the Jeddah Tower and I had the same feeling with this tower for a long time already.

I wonder how much the height cuts have to do with Xis crackdown on crazy outlandish architecture that "polutes" our cities that he talked about couple of months ago.

Edit: Given the Wuhan city office letter, shouldnt we move this to the supertall section now?


----------



## oscillation

Current height since last august 465 m. The "original" height of the core was 575 m. There are others projects, greenland second tower ~400 m. On the left on the picture rising ~ 200 m tower. Honestly dont know what this tower is. It is pity for others proposals if 500 asl is the final desicion. 500 m is a monster in all cases. There is not only one real megatall U/C at the moment. Waiting SZ, Chengdu, Bangkok for u/c. Especialy SZ with skyscrapers around 700 m with big flat roof. hno:

2018/07/07


----------



## ssoott

Can they top out the core with current height and somehow start the crown construction like the original dome design albeit a bit rounder? At least having the original crown design topped exactly at 500m is much better than leaving it with a flat head.


----------



## Scion

The height limit for this tower is at 500m *from sea level*, the ground soil surface at the Greenland Center site is already sitting at 28m above sea level. That means the *maximum height allowed from ground level is 472m*. The core's height is already at 455m from ground. That means they only have 17m of vertical space left for topping out this tower with a roof.




KillerZavatar said:


> What a stupid nonsense, why is that not something that was discussed before the building started rising...


That's a very German way of thinking business :lol: Welcome to the developing world!


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Not just before the tower started rising. It should be discussed when the tower is only on paper. Welcome to China!


----------



## ZZ-II

I‘ll never trust any 500m+ Project in China anymore until the tower is fully finished!


----------



## germantower

I thought tha the Pingan height cut and destroying its nicely designed roof was awful, this dwarfs the Pingan height cut big time and not just slightly but fully ruins a nicely designed tower. Maybe one of the finest modern designs right now.


----------



## Gabriel900

And I thought China will be the one to watch for when it comes to megatalls .. It seems Dubai is the only city that can do it right for now .. not even a tower in the 700m range what a pity!


----------



## droneriot

I think only the special economic zones are worth watching, they seem to be less suffocated by bureaucracy.


----------



## Pansori

Gabriel900 said:


> And I thought China will be the one to watch for when it comes to megatalls .. It seems Dubai is the only city that can do it right for now .. not even a tower in the 700m range what a pity!


Which probably indicates that developers as well as government in China are less concerned about the image alone. Building a 700 or 800m tall tower just for the sake of it isn't rational. And unlike Dubai China doesn't have its own Abu Dhabi to bail it out when shit gets real.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ What why are you being toxic .. China should be the one with megatalls but they have their own issues to deal with, that is my point, Dubai has different outlook for the future making them pursue it with many architectural marvels, but that doesn't mean every tall building is about image and shallowness or why are you even on this forum anw


----------



## Munwon

Lets just hope they come to a compromise quickly. There is still vacant land next door for more supertalls.


----------



## goodybear

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ What why are you being toxic .. China should be the one with megatalls but they have their own issues to deal with, that is my point, Dubai has different outlook for the future making them pursue it with many architectural marvels, but that doesn't mean every tall building is about image and shallowness or why are you even on this forum anw


I agree that obviously not every tall building is built just for image or similar reasons. However, any building currently that is a megatall was built primarily for an image and making the city more well known (not saying that is a problem, but that is the way it is.) I mean, historically that was always why the tallest buildings were built: Empire State Building, Chrysler Building, Taipei 101 etc. were all built to make a company or a city more well known. The only exception to this rule was Sears Tower, which was a necessity for the company to house most employees at the time (although ultimately it didn't fulfill this purpose as well, since Sears is losing revenue.)


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Very sad news! But maybe they can still make a decent looking top to this tower - from where the current outer floors are, start canting inward at a more extreme angle as the floors rise to meet the core, topping out at exactly the 500 m AMSL limit.


----------



## Gabriel900

My whole point is, China having megatalls make more sense than Dubai .. I am not comparing or saying that one city is better, so let's end this here and I apologize if I offended anyone with my post, and let's not give fuel to trolls.

On more important matters, is this now confirmed to be lower than 600m?


----------



## Tom_Green

I wonder why China is so obsessed with cutting the heights? When was the last time a big plane hit a skyscraper by accident? And there are many tall buildings close to an airport. Just check out London City airport.


----------



## germantower

^^ By accident in the 1930s, deliberate on 911 and after that at the Milan Pirelli tower, a hobby pilot who commited suicide that way.

Tbh, I have zero clue why they cut the heights at all. Has the owner of the Shanghai Tower huge political influence in China or do we know what Xi thinks of tall buildings?


----------



## Gabriel900

If you go back some pages they discuss the aviation authority power and where it is mostly influential and you get answers for all your above questions about why the height cut!!!


----------



## Sorensen

Tom_Green said:


> I wonder why China is so obsessed with cutting the heights? When was the last time a big plane hit a skyscraper by accident? And there are many tall buildings close to an airport. Just check out London City airport.


Maybe they are afraid of the "Skyscraper Index" that is predicting how a recession correlate with the completion of tall buildings.

https://www.fool.com/investing/gene...orlds-tallest-buildings-predict-the-next.aspx


----------



## perheps

I assume that they would be safe for airplanes because too much fog over the place China.
Thickest of Haze, Smog, Asian Dust making way to China all of them City need be safe.
Wuhan Greenland probably want few metre reduce for safe airplanes.


----------



## noms78

So Wuhan Greenland center got a height cut to 500m but CTF is still 648m!? Are either of these in the flight path?


----------



## germantower

^^ Its not cut down to 500m of building height, but to 500m above sea level, which cuts this tower down further to 472m. A cut of 164m.

The Wuhan airport is 20 something km away from this tower and the runways are alligned diagonally, from south west to north east, which makes the flight paths possibly completly avoiding Wuhans CBD.


----------



## Munwon

Any talented forummers want to do a graphic of what a domed 472m Wuhan Greenland Center will look like?


----------



## germantower

I do have a feeling that for economical reasons they will likely top this out with a flat roof.


----------



## Munwon

germantower said:


> I do have a feeling that for economical reasons they will likely top this out with a flat roof.


I dont think it will be a flat roof. I bet there will be some kind of top. Was thinking a Sinar Mas(White Magnolia) treatment. hno:


----------



## NanoDesu

it would be rational to obtain a permit for all 636 meters, even if you hold this building some time in the delay, like Worid One in Mumbai. every time when I see height cuts and redesigns of Chinese skyscrapers I lose every enthusiasm about them :screwit:


----------



## germantower

Munwon said:


> I dont think it will be a flat roof. I bet there will be some kind of top. Was thinking a Sinar Mas(White Magnolia) treatment. hno:


I would actually like a Sinar Mas roof feature. Good point.


----------



## Zaz965

the flat top doesn't look bad for me :grass::grass:

I hope they can put a helipad :grass:


----------



## Architecture lover

This is urban planing at its worst, not sure if I can call it planning at all.
When you think how excited I became for this tower, the top was absolute perfection, it had wide space for an observation deck and plenty of bamboo tress. This is a shame.


----------



## Zaz965

no, because the observation deck will be larger for a flat top and compared to the previous design :grass:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Thirteen13 said:


> Helipads are difficult to use at such a height. Winds are too high.


GZIFC has a helipad at 438m. So it may work, would make it the tallest in the world though.

http://www.ctbuh.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=qH7LkIkhjQc=


----------



## Robot123

I would think this would be an absolute embarrassment for the Chinese Government.I would think they would do everything they could to resolve it.


----------



## Sorensen

Robot123 said:


> I would think this would be an absolute embarrassment for the Chinese Government.I would think they would do everything they could to resolve it.


Beijing is far away and the mountains are high. 
Also, I think they have bigger fish to fry at the moment with the economy slowing down.

Greenland Holding could very well collapse and we might have to go through a name change before this building is completed.


----------



## Gabriel900

Ugh why would the government feel the need to intervene to fix anything! Tall Buildings aren't what make or break a government, same thing happened with Jeddah Tower, it is a private project, it doesn't reflect on anyone but the company building it, and no gov will be embarrassed if it was shortened or put on hold


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ def not true


----------



## oscillation

by 夜晚游泳的小鱼 via *mt*

*2018/07/16*


----------



## germantower

The first time that i saw close ups, its a tower that looks nice or okayish from a distance, yes the chopped version. But from up close, it doesnt appear very attractive imo.


----------



## Architecture lover

Zaz965 said:


> no, because the observation deck will be larger for a flat top and compared to the previous design :grass:


The previous observation was taller though, and you had the whole pointing top for you to look above you. No comparison.
Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill have done a tremendous job with the initial design, unfortunately it's sort of ruined now.


----------



## Pohtija

So sad for this one..


----------



## Zaz965

so Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill should have an important job to enshort the building with good style :grass::grass:


----------



## Architecture lover

Not much they can do now. Besides their hands are packed with work - Uptown Dubai. No air regulations over there.


----------



## oscillation

Building for 5 bln. US$ hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:

by 花样诗情 *Mood poetry*

*23.7.2018*


----------



## Architecture lover

It's sad! It would've looked so nice once done, a major landmark.


----------



## oscillation

by 半间透视

:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Adrian Smith doesn't seem happy. It's obvious why. Hope they can find a good solution for the top.


----------



## z0rg

It's a tremendous scandal. Not only for the developer, but for all the authorities and agents involved that allowed the whole thing to be approved, started and half built. Total absence of protocols. In the aftermath of this scandal we will never trust any megatall project again till it's actually topped out.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Ping An was a bad omen already and an indication that something is not right with approval of megatall structures in china


----------



## germantower

I wish I could get the model of the taller version of the tower.


----------



## KillerZavatar

you can search for a good model and 3d print it.


----------



## Scion

I feel so bad for Adrian Smith, first Jeddah Tower went to the shitters, now Wuhan Greenland turned into this...hno:


----------



## kanye

Wow AS is so pissed off, gosh. I hope they learn from this.


----------



## Munwon

Not going to lie, it does look nice. As I always said the White Magnolia Plaza treatment


----------



## goodybear

z0rg said:


> It's a tremendous scandal. Not only for the developer, but for all the authorities and agents involved that allowed the whole thing to be approved, started and half built. Total absence of protocols. In the aftermath of this scandal *we will never trust any megatall project again till it's actually topped out. *


*In China

The other countries doing megatalls seem to be fine for now:
UAE and Malaysia

And so there is no chance of this getting to 636 meters??? I am still kind of confused, so did they start construction illegally without permits or did the authorities realise to late it was over 600 meters? And if they did start construction without a permit, WHY risk it?


----------



## Architecture lover

^ I suspect the authorities reacted afterwards, even though they might've given the permitting initially. 
A lot like commie corruption in here. And this is not intended to offend the Chinese members here, I have great friends from China (most of them very cool and liberal), but this is just not okay. Oh well too bad.


----------



## NanoDesu

someone give a bribe to the local authorities. they literally ask for it, lol


----------



## z0rg

I'm not worried about the scandal itself, I'm worried about the possibility of the scandal not being duly punished. I mean, someone bribed some in the middle of this, or simply failed to do his job. There's nothing wrong if that person or group of persons are punished. They are punished, the incident isn't repeated and China continues amazing the world. End of story.

But by the moment this sounds like it's nobody's fault. It just "happened" and we are not being told who did the wrong thing. And we all know what happens when a scandal has no consequences: It will happen again, at anytime anywhere and in any number of occasions. Impunity makes the scandals part of the system. China is not supposed to be like this, that's what pisses me off. Remember China's former minister of railways, imprisoned for life because of "systematic corruption and incompetence". Greenland's scandal calls for something similar. China is not Europe, they pay a high price for corruption there.


----------



## azey

Thirteen13 said:


> Isn’t Malaysia dealing with major corruption and govt problems?


hopefully PNB118 wont get the Greenland Tower treatment :lol:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Let's hope this doesn't happen!


----------



## droneriot

China is dealing with massive bureaucracy problems, that's what cut this tower, and I don't think it exists to that extent in Malaysia.

This tower was first approved for 636m and then cut to 500m above sea level, it's a classic example of what we Germans call "the one hand doesn't know what the other is doing" when talking about government officials from different agencies working against each other when they're supposed to work together.


----------



## Zaz965

I don't dislike to be honest
the new top really reminds me sinar mas shanghai, take a look








http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/sinar-mas-center-1/419


pardon me for my comment, but a 472-meter greenland center with round top would be too slim compared to a 472-meter greenland with flat top


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

goodybear said:


> *In China
> 
> The other countries doing megatalls seem to be fine for now:
> UAE and Malaysia


There's really not much to go by in either case. UAE has exactly one completed megatall, while Malaysia's only one is barely off the ground. There's still a lot that can go wrong, as all megatalls out there are at a very early stage of construction still. And both UAE and Malaysia have had a history of supertalls that got into the construction stage and then stalled indefinitely.


----------



## Woonsocket54

The golden age of frozen megatalls....

Jeddah, Wuhan, Pyongyang, Tianjin

Am I missing any?


----------



## Pansori

Woonsocket54 said:


> The golden age of frozen megatalls....
> 
> Jeddah, Wuhan, Pyongyang, Tianjin
> 
> Am I missing any?


As I already did mention before. Magatalls don't make economic sense whatsoever. It's only about perceived prestige and image. Once developers and/or governments realized that their super-ultra-mega tall skyscraper won't actually make that much of a difference in terms of fame and attractiveness of their city they are seemingly changing, halting or even cancelling such projects. Wuhan being case in point. Simply because they don't make sense. Wuhan does not need a 650m skyscraper and neither does Jeddah (or whatever that place is) need a 1000m skyscraper. Dubai struck it on time and managed to build what will likely stay the tallest skyscraper for a very long time to come. Trying to repeat it others all over the place simply won't impress anyone anymore because people are getting used to it and lose interest.

Buildings above 200-300m in height make no economic sense in almost all cases and the mentality of taller=cooler starts to dwindle as societies even in poorer developing nations are getting used to skyscrapers. Also people who actually work/live in those buildings actually prefer to be closer to the ground and spend more time at the street level as opposed to spending time inside (or waiting for) an elevator.

There are very few cities where supertall (let alone magatall) buildings actually make sense. Hong Kong may be one of them. Also maybe NYC and perhaps the first tier Chinese cities. Maybe. The rest only ever built supertalls to try to demonstrate their potential and to boost their image in one way or another. Because why would they otherwise want to build a 600m+ tower in a flippin desert with unlimited land? Or a 3rd tier Chinese city? Perhaps it's a good thing that such projects are getting curbed now rather than stand half-empty or heavily subsidized later. We witnessed an unprecedented boom in supertalls and magatalls over the past 2 decades and now it seems to have come to an end as the reasons that triggered and fueled that boom are disappearing. China now cares less about making statements and impressing the world and cares more about its living environment, food quality and health. Simply going up the pyramid of needs as the economy, society and businesses keep developing.


----------



## germantower

^^ I feel like NYC is right now the first city that develops a neccasity for supertalls. Especially midtown lacks plots, they cant raze all old buildings, plots are super expensive and to remain competitive the city has to add millions of sqft of class a office space in the next 2 decades. I guess the current supertall boom there will be the normality soon, pushing the envelope even higher. A nice way how capitalism naturally lets a city grow.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Woonsocket54 said:


> The golden age of frozen megatalls....
> 
> Jeddah, Wuhan, Pyongyang, Tianjin
> 
> Am I missing any?


That one in Pyongyang is neither a megatall, nor did it freeze recently, it's been standing on hold since 1990 or so. 

But include, if you want, Chicago Spire (the pit was dug out and foundations completed) or India Tower (ditto). Dubai Creek Tower appears to lack a contractor willing to build it, so currently it's on hold after the foundations were completed. As for prominent supertalls, there's also 106 Tower in Dubai and its neighbour Pentominium, both of which got a handful of floors off the ground before stalling.


----------



## noisrevid

Heyho people, visited Wuhan 2 weeks ago. Also take some pictures from this tower.
Sad to read it will not top out because of some bureaucracy madness.
I can relate somehow, as I am from Berlin.


















































































_pictures taken by me_


----------



## Zaz965

I am already seeing resemblance with sinar mas shanghai :grass:


----------



## ilkamoi

OMG! Almost forgot about this tower. Haven't been in the thread for months. What happened, why it's not megatall anymore?


----------



## ssoott

ilkamoi said:


> What happened, why it's not megatall anymore?


Everything's changed when Airport Authorities attacked.


----------



## Wrocer

How could they destroy such a magnificent and unique tower landmark ! :bash:

China, I just can't understand You ! :gaah:


----------



## Zaz965

pardon me, but it is still a landmark even with flat top, in my opinion :grass:


----------



## Wrocer

*Zaz965*, I like You very much, but I can't agree with Your opinion - the tower will be tragically slashed much lower than 600 m (even lower than 500 m !!!) and horribly disfigured without the harmonic beautiful top


----------



## KillerZavatar

it will still be the tallest in the city for a while. 472m is still really tall.


----------



## oscillation

by 18571463996
:bash:


----------



## Motherussia

^^
As i was reading through the (dissapointed) comments, I started looking for positive things to say about the latest outcome for this tower and bang it hit me CPtower in NYC.
They're going to be the same height, so in comparison this tower should be just as much hyped as the one in NYC.
Yet it's not, so the problem is in our mentality, we're just too spoiled nowadays, we expect nothing less than a supertall in China covered entirely in LEDs, meanwhily we go nuts over a new highrise in Europe.


----------



## Scion

The exterior facade will be fully complete on 22 Nov 2019. So on 22 Nov 2018 there will be LED light show countdown on the building for 365 days straight.


----------



## germantower

Motherussia said:


> ^^
> As i was reading through the (dissapointed) comments, I started looking for positive things to say about the latest outcome for this tower and bang it hit me CPtower in NYC.
> They're going to be the same height, so in comparison this tower should be just as much hyped as the one in NYC.
> Yet it's not, so the problem is in our mentality, we're just too spoiled nowadays, we expect nothing less than a supertall in China covered entirely in LEDs, meanwhily we go nuts over a new highrise in Europe.


With this tower we had a cut of 136m and a gracefully designed crown, watered down to a flat roof. Of course the disappointment will be big here.


----------



## Zaz965

ok, but when will the structure be topped out?


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

This tower is a monument for the idiocy of chinese city planning. I hate the tower now but there will be next beautiful towers in world no such amputated one.


----------



## oscillation

by Riser

I see new columns on the left side from this angle.....hope for better pics soon.


----------



## oscillation

by cdr48


----------



## Munwon

Just finish it!


----------



## oscillation

Munwon said:


> Just finish it!















by brian1003

*11.23*


----------



## Ch.W

oscillation said:


>


I feel the same....
The new top design is ok but nothing special.
The original tappering top was just beautiful!
Not a boring flat roof, not a thin hight cheating spire. But now...


----------



## oscillation

The murder of an unborn legend hno:

by whhb123


----------



## Munwon

^ It will be a fine final design. I remember being so heartbroken and mad when they changed the hole in SWFC. Now it looks great! In time this will look good as well and at 475m hardly a short building.


----------



## Zaz965

indeed, round hole was gorgeous, but the square hole is not a problem for me :grass:


----------



## Zaz965

I think the mistake in the design is the cladding misaligned to roof


----------



## Zaz965

I still prefer the flat top to distinguish from greenland jinan, take a look at :grass:


5I3V1829 by N.R.King, on Flickr
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1053491&page=10


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## FM 2258

Came to this thread to see if the height limit information is really true. I was really excited for this tower and now I see it low on the second page.


----------



## miguelmm

Is still being built? What's the final design?


----------



## pteranodon

^^ Posts #2854 and #2857.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## goodybear

Even with the height cut it's still a beast! Bear in mind by roof height this would still be the tallest in 6 continents!


----------



## afrikanerboy

Zaz965 said:


> I still prefer the flat top to distinguish from greenland jinan, take a look at :grass:
> 
> 
> 5I3V1829 by N.R.King, on Flickr
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1053491&page=10


Empty streets... ghost city?


----------



## The-Real-Link

Part of me is glad to see this move forward but I can't leave without being disgusted by a such a short-sighted choice. 

Greenland, yeah you had a height problem, there, I fixed it. \o/ 

/sighs.


----------



## oscillation

Wuhan ghost city, or Jinan, becose the pic above is Jinan ~7 mln. people and currently build one of the biggest cluster of skyscrapers in China. Huh, people work, they are not shooting of other people. :bash:


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## Bacanocotize

Is this tower going to be completed???


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Bacanocotize said:


> Is this tower going to be completed???


Yes, but the definition of "completed" changed a little from the original plans. Hence the height reduction.


----------



## the spliff fairy

afrikanerboy said:


> Empty streets... ghost city?


Jinan has a 2019 population of over 5 million, 7.5 million metro.


----------



## droneriot

There are empty streets in Manhattan, London, Sao Paulo, Tokyo... not all streets are equally busy, you'll find empty ones in every big city.


----------



## oscillation

by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## oscillation

by BLUE_SUN_CBD























































by aplo

*3.4*


----------



## oscillation

by BLUE_SUN_CBD

Wuhan- the city of the legendary 465-475m skyscrapers.


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## noisrevid

I had taken some Pictures from my last trip to Wuhan, 18.04. The tower is already part of Illumination




















_Images taken by me_


----------



## oscillation

by BLUE_SUN_CBD










by 武汉路


----------



## oscillation

by TaiXiGaoTie


----------



## oscillation

by Alex10

At the top, workers build a mechanical floor:



























by 武汉路










by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## oscillation

by 81009026










by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## U_H_E_I_D

ed500 said:


>


Such a pity. This shows a great lack of the consultant's grasp of architecture. Completely uninventive.


----------



## Munwon

Great! It doesn't look phallic anymore...


----------



## Speechless.♥

To me it looks bad. It cost double the money as Shanghai Tower! Double the money as Pingan IFC + KK100!! OMG... It needs 25 meters to reach 500. It will give designers some opportunity to make better design. Maybe it should be topped out according to the original design, but with height of 500m.


----------



## U_H_E_I_D

^^ No, the design can't stay the same.



Munwon said:


> Great! It doesn't look phallic anymore...


Ubiquitous aggressive feminists!


----------



## oscillation

by evankid


*2019/06/23*


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Make Greenland Center great again, 476 m is a joke.


----------



## Szajkusz

WUNDER-BAUM said:


> Make Greenland Center great again, 476 m is a joke.


I wouldn't say it's a joke, in my city there is no building, that reaches 100m, so almost 5 times as much is nothing I would call a joke.

... But you are right, when we consider what could have been. I hight and beauty they made a big cut! hno:


----------



## Munwon

WUNDER-BAUM said:


> Make Greenland Center great again, 476 m is a joke.


476 meters is a dream. Its taller than any building in North America by roof height.


----------



## Fabouninou

They should have added a crown similar to Dalian Greenland Center, but this design is decent as it eliminates any phallic references.


----------



## pteranodon

The top in this form looks like it would be easier to continue and finish according to the original design, hopefully in future.


----------



## oscillation

by 武汉男神


----------



## RoofHeightMatters

pteranodon said:


> The top in this form looks like it would be easier to continue and finish according to the original design, hopefully in future.


You need cranes to build on a skyscraper. There won't be any cranes, and you can't add them back.


----------



## Jay

Nice! This building is beautiful, and it got a slight height bump?


----------



## Miami High Rise

pics from June?


----------



## oscillation

by 彼岸的少年

*2019.07.18*


----------



## Victhor

germantower said:


> After digging into the topic a little more, I am sure there will be no more construction in the whole city of Wuhan for the next couple of weeks. Not just on this site.


Usually all construction in China stop for Spring Festival for 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if this is affecting Goldins construction either


I doubt so. That construction process is already at such a slow pace that no virus yet conceived by human imagination could make it any slower.


----------



## racata

Looks Like A Ghost Town


----------



## Zaz965

Região na China impõe quarentena e levanta temores sobre segunda onda de contágio do novo coronavírus


----------



## Imster

This is a stunning building. Chinese know how to design and build some amazing looking skyscrapers


----------



## EightFive

Was it chinese designed?


----------



## A Chicagoan

It was designed by Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill.


----------



## Pansori

Sadly the final look is not what it was meant to be due to height restrictions introduced after the construction had started. Also based on the photos it seems to be on hold for almost a year now.


----------



## Zaz965

better a sparrow in the hand than a pingeon on the roof, I think this way


----------



## oscillation

*by crocol 4.15*

can not see, clear signs of work yet

*


























*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Taken on 4-8-2020:


----------



## Zaz965

one more pic








SkyscraperCity


----------



## oscillation

*by 武汉男神 2020/05/11





























*


----------



## EightFive

Any real news?


----------



## Munwon

The cladding looks so good I could care less about the height


----------



## Zaz965

some people are upset because of height decrease, but I am happy because it will receive a helipad


----------



## erkantang

Will it finish within 2020 visually?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

erkantang said:


> Will it finish within 2020 visually?


Not at all, the CTBUH has listed this as on hold


----------



## trustevil

So I came across this nail in the coffin for any supertalls over 500m in China. Not sure how legit this is but here is a very recent article I found online China bans copycat architecture and restricts supertall skyscrapers


----------



## KillerZavatar

we had several news sources with the same information. So yes, you should consider it legit.


----------



## Zaz965

If china keeps to build 499m tall buildings, I am still happy


----------



## Ecopolisia

Zaz965 said:


> If china keeps to build 499m tall buildings, I am still happy


Well, as long it aren't tall to very tall vainity-projects(and low quality functionality-meaningful copies as well ) , like many of their kinda unuseful and mostly vacant supertalls, not all them of course, because they got some useful value and functionality into them, but mostly vainity-projects Xi-China built are, are merely just to show off to rest of the world(just because they now, in a superficially way and non-organized, can, economically.. Well, even this got its end-point,too, like several things also have, yeah) , well it's reached a overcapacity that's unhealthy, unsustainable and irrational (too costly to an in fact unuseful and mediocre quality-facaded building is the problem Xi-China has within that field, currently), with almost with no facade quality and safety, if so, then with a huge Western design, facade and engineering influence, which kinda disappearing and being lesser of with the time(I suppose) , due to the remaining and even mor intense political and ideological differences /problems/landscape with Xi-China and the West,yeah.Anywayyyy peace out to those might worth it(of course) ..... 😅☺😉


----------



## Zaz965

in this point, I agree. a 400meter building is more sustainable than a 500 or 600meter building


----------



## Ecopolisia

Zaz965 said:


> in this point, I agree. a 400meter building is more sustainable than a 500 or 600meter building


Sure, it's, as long it isn't for showing off again, which they still kinda do with such heights , BUT lesser of course (because some countries have buildings with such altitudes/heights nowadays in their major cities to a degree there's simply no reason to do so anymore ) , YET it has to be said that they still however can do it with the amount of them, which can be unsustainable for the long run(as well, equalvalent to the quite ((few)) or ((mediocre)) many megatalls over 600 meters or 700 meters in same city or country ) and can lead to an inevitable restraining overcapacity for/beyond its actual demand, but again it can be sustainable and be built for a high office or residential demand, especially in cities, where there live several millions of millions of inhabitants, though(which is the case in some cases for Xi-China, due to its still sheer national population, which it's tentatively declining now, tho, if not right now, then in about some years to come, but still not enough of a decline to not building them with such heights right now or some very few years ahead in the not to distant future) , yeah😉👍


----------



## trustevil

Then there is those "special circumstances" they referred to. I have no idea what would qualify as a special circumstance to them though. Maybe a high enough payment? Everyone has their price.


----------



## little universe

by 麦克乡下 on 500px









by 麦克乡下 on 500px









by 麦克乡下 on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation

*by 太阳黑子

2020/06/05

+2 floors cladding














*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

The cladding actually looks pretty good ! Lets hope this thing will finally open!


----------



## erkantang

Finish within 2020?


----------



## prp002

luxurious and spacious, with a panoramic view of a smoggy sky


----------



## little universe

by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

erkantang said:


> Finish within 2020?


may God hear you


----------



## little universe

by 和合 on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation

*by 武汉路

2020/06/12














*


----------



## oscillation

*by ptczzxx

If I am not wrong the current height is 464-465 meters. We are here. Or one floor up. In both cases the final height is 480+m. My measurements. I do not pretend for precision.















by 太阳黑子

2020/06/16*


----------



## oscillation

*by BLUE_SUN_CBD

2020/06/17

That parapet on the top looks like t/o. Blahh   





























*


----------



## little universe

by 輪迴 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 云落予我 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 莫书杭 on 500px









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px






​


----------



## Munwon

Looks like there is new steel rising on top in the first picture


----------



## trustevil

Munwon said:


> Looks like there is new steel rising on top in the first picture


You're right... I mean what else could it be? Wonder if its a crown or another floor?


----------



## KillerZavatar

This post should explain it:



oscillation said:


> *by ptczzxx
> 
> If I am not wrong the current height is 464-465 meters. We are here. Or one floor up. In both cases the final height is 480+m. My measurements. I do not pretend for precision.
> View attachment 213792
> View attachment 213792
> 
> 
> by 太阳黑子
> 
> 2020/06/16*
> 
> View attachment 213804
> View attachment 213804


----------



## oscillation

Ops! 455 meters is correct. 
*
by cille1989





























*


----------



## little universe

by 瑞JRPHOET on 500px





​


----------



## trustevil

How many more floors to go?


----------



## oscillation

trustevil said:


> How many more floors to go?


That is more like a crown type top. Should be 20 meters tall. But we will see!

*by 啥也不敢问呗












































*


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## EightFive

That video has a terrible title.


----------



## Munwon

My thoughts are; while I would love it to be 636 meters the new height and revised design are awesome. Any one of us would love it to be built in our city or nation. There is massive area next to Greenland Center being developed now and nearby there are a few real nice skyscrapers under construction 1x263m and 4x250 glass residential towers (no threads). This area will fill up nicely in a few years.


----------



## Gaeus

RokasLT said:


>


This building is still safe. It will not be scrap. However, future megatalls and supertalls will no longer be built in China.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Gaeus said:


> This building is still safe. It will not be scrap. However, future megatalls and supertalls will no longer be built in China.


safe? This building was one of the first to fall victim to being cut under 500m


----------



## trustevil

The supertall is not dead in China. The megatall may not be quite dead either of the govt allows special privilege to a certain developer the odds are against that happening though


----------



## erkantang

trustevil said:


> The supertall is not dead in China. The megatall may not be quite dead either of the govt allows special privilege to a certain developer the odds are against that happening though


Beijing shanghai Guangzhou shenzhen and Tianjin; all first tier cities have already built their 500+ tall buildings and second tier cities will probably stick to the under 500m skyscrapers so I think it’s unlikely in the next 5 years for any megatall to appear.


----------



## Zaz965

no problem for me, I still find 499m a decent height for any building


----------



## little universe

by 莫书杭 on 500px









by 莫书杭 on 500px









by 莫书杭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 莫书杭 on 500px









by 莫书杭 on 500px









by 莫书杭 on 500px




​


----------



## trustevil

Amazing pictures.


----------



## oscillation

*by 1100aaa












































*


----------



## oscillation

*by whhb123

2020/07/13



















































































































































*


----------



## Zaz965

I still don't find wuhan greenland ugly with flat top


----------



## little universe

by 缘一 on 500px



​


----------



## Io-Diegetic

It’s not as bad as I thought it would be. Still the height cut is something I am not happy with.


----------



## Zaz965

some people are not happy, but I am happy because it will provide space for a helipad 😁😁


----------



## Munwon

People still whining about this height cut? If built in the western hemisphere it would be the tallest building. The cladding is so beautiful, plus there is another supertall going up next to it. The area will fill up soon and it will be a nice cluster!


----------



## A Chicagoan

Munwon said:


> People still whining about this height cut? If built in the western hemisphere it would be the tallest building. The cladding is so beautiful, plus there is another supertall going up next to it. The area will fill up soon and it will be a nice cluster!


I wasn't around when this was a megatall, so no whining from me!


----------



## redcode

Nov 14









汉口江滩的落日 by Trilee on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2020-11-15 by Nicholas_Zhou


----------



## Zaz965

I am anxious to see these plots receiving new buildings


----------



## ssoott

Zaz965 said:


> I am anxious to see these plots receiving new buildings


Plot twist: One day, the government will change their building policy. Something taller will be built beside this tower in one of those plots


----------



## lawdefender

The developer invests the money to this project according to the 600+ m height, and now it has been cut to 476 m. 

How much money does the developer lost in this project before it opened for business ?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

lawdefender said:


> The developer invests the money to this project according to the 600+ m height, and now it has been cut to 476 m.
> 
> How much money does the developer lost in this project before it opened for business ?


A whole lot, probably enough to build two of these


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 武汉周大福中心


----------



## Haieg

This still looks very stunning !


----------



## Zaz965

pardon me for disagreeing for those who complains the height cut, but I think there is a very positive thing: it will have helipad now 😁 😁


----------



## oscillation

By the way is t/o since months.


----------



## little universe

by 幻夜 on 500px



​


----------



## Munwon

A stately building


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Munwon said:


> A stately building


Yet a reflection of arrogance and false hopes


----------



## Io-Diegetic

Almost done 👍

(still can’t get a certain cut off my mind...)


----------



## trustevil

It had its head cut off


----------



## Zaz965

PersonOfInterest said:


> Helipads this high are not usable.


a thousand of apologizes, I always thought high helipads are more useful than low helipads 😢


----------



## Zaz965

I want to see full light on the facade


----------



## trustevil

I'm saddened by the decapitation I don't think I'll ever see this building the same anymore. Used to be my favorite design. Not anymore


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

trustevil said:


> I'm saddened by the decapitation I don't think I'll ever see this building the same anymore. Used to be my favorite design. Not anymore


Not to be rude or anything, but we've heard this thousands of times. It's not like if we keep focusing on the other 26% percent of the building being Wuhan'd, it'll magically come back. The height cut sucks hard but even if it were rebuilt, WGC wouldn't even be the second tallest building on earth thanks to PNB 118. In my opinion, besides the height cut, Wuhan Greenland Center is a beautiful building. It's very unique and on its own and it's at a decent height. I'm actually impressed that the architects managed to redesign the crown with very little they got. I apologize if I went a little off topic


----------



## trustevil

I think it's very ugly so I disagree with you there. If it were a shortened version of the same design id have a different opinion. I don't actually live in wuhan so not like I'm losing sleep over it I didn't design it. But they were hit with the okie doke so guess not much choice in the final outcome


----------



## little universe

by 星星梦 on 500px





​


----------



## Zaz965

will it have observation deck?


----------



## PDH

Even though this was so sadly chopped down in height, it is still a beautiful tower! well Done....


----------



## Zaz965

even with flat top, the design is still awesome for me


----------



## redcode

Mar 02









南岸嘴 武汉 by 霸上老夫（手机摄影） on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

* WUHAN * 武汉


Buddhist Wuhan Gude Temple Built in the Early 20th Century - 民国 武汉古德寺 It is one of the few old buddhist temples built in Indian Style by 子只 on 500px by 子只 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

可惜了！武汉第一高楼，耗资300亿却被削顶，怎么看都觉得丑


从世界第一高楼迪拜塔到广州小蛮腰，再到上海的中心大厦，每天都有许多的高楼在刷新我们认知。这座摩天大楼的位置，在武汉最发达的CBD武昌区临江大道边上，与汉口百年外滩隔江相望，是武汉新一轮城市发展的重点区域。楼顶…




www.sohu.com


----------



## zwamborn

2021-03-15 by 武汉路


----------



## racata




----------



## Zaz965

41:28


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

武汉每天不一样_纪实_POCO摄影


----------



## Zaz965

one more pic 
Wuhan, China: Skin of the Greenland Center by Graham Hart, no Flickr


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by curryliu


----------



## Zaz965

won't it have observation deck? 😭 😭


----------



## Zaz965

at background to the left 
















* WUHAN * 武汉


ETERLAINE_




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## little universe

by 橘月の猫 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 27:*








春江月明 by 江一山 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

by 摄影师BLIN on 500px








by Range W on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 9:*








质感绿地 by 夏风 on 500px.com


----------



## NanoRay

Geez, this building almost became a megatall but what a relief for Shanghai Tower. Has China changed
their mind to re-regulate the height limit for supertalls?


----------



## little universe

by 豆豆先森ONE on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 9:*








武汉绿地 by 彭小胖 on 500px.com


----------



## Munwon

This building actually looks really, really good!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 15:*








云上绿地 by 威摄 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

by 威摄 on 500px








by 威摄 on 500px




​


----------



## oscillation

*by Penguin_Song*

*2021.06.06












































*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

It looks pretty good, but for some strange reason I feel like it’s missing something....


----------



## Munwon

I don't care what anyone says. This building is awesome!


----------



## Zaz965

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> It looks pretty good, but for some strange reason I feel like it’s missing something....


observation deck? I also miss the observation deck 😭 😭


----------



## little universe

by Leon on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-06-05 by whhb123


----------



## Munwon

Zaza will be very happy with the last update!


----------



## Elster

One of the truly best buildings design in the world, It is wide and the glass looks really good.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Elster said:


> One of the truly best buildings design in the world, It is wide and the glass looks really good.


I still feel like it’s missing something important to this design.... I just can’t put my finger on it


----------



## trustevil

I can't look at this the same anymore either. But maybe there will be a future super or megatall building with a very similar design to the original one


----------



## little universe

by 老W on 500px








by ©九青 on 500px




​


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by *多特蒙德147号

















*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I’m actually starting to think that this has a decent shot at being completed this year


----------



## little universe

by Huds on 500px








by Huds on 500px








by Huds on 500px








by Huds on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

by 向钱冲 on 500px









by No45阳光 on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

the lights didn't reach the top yet


----------



## oscillation

*by aplo*

*20210614






























































*


----------



## redcode

Jun 23









中北路襄阳大夏210623延时（1）030 by 孺子牛 on 500px

that missing bit in the middle is annoying me to no end 😂


----------



## redcode

热血武汉 by Chaos张先森 on 500px


----------



## Eric Offereins

Impressive and quite elegant.


----------



## Zaz965

I am anxious to see other 400-meter building beside the greenland wuhan


----------



## redcode

Jun 27









武汉绿地中心 by 豆豆先森ONE on 500px


----------



## little universe

by HugoWang王国宇 on 500px



​


----------



## rgarrison

This buildings design looks like the top was chopped off. That's a shame.


----------



## Speechless.♥

Really architectural disaster... The developer payed some people on internet who are saying that this is beautiful and cool tower, but it is just another sabotaged project in China.


----------



## redcode

月上摩天楼 by 和合 on 500px


----------



## Munwon

Speechless.♥ said:


> Really architectural disaster... The developer payed some people on internet who are saying that this is beautiful and cool tower, but it is just another sabotaged project in China.


Thats funny! Truth is the original design would have been worse IMO. Lets face it, it was a giant male member. Wuhan would be screwing the world twice over. Greenland can Paypal my money


----------



## Zaz965

thanks to the design change, greenland wuhan is not a giant d*ldo anymore 😁


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

rgarrison said:


> This buildings design looks like the top was chopped off. That's a shame.


You seriously dont know that it actually was chopped off?


----------



## redcode

Jun 27









武汉长江边 by 废名 on 500px


----------



## redcode

江城消暑图 by 森淼 on 500px


----------



## xing lin

Munwon said:


> Thats funny! Truth is the original design would have been worse IMO. Lets face it, it was a giant male member. Wuhan would be screwing the world twice over. Greenland can Paypal my money


Regardless of the merits of the original 660m design, the way the building now terminates clearly was not thought through seriously as a design. The proportions and silhouette look perfectly fine, but the 'main tower' cladding just keeps going for an awkward few floors above the last mechanical levels... and suddenly ends. A shame because the scale and cladding details are legitimately spectacular. Maybe the helipad will provide the decent capstone this tower needs.


----------



## Zaz965

even with flat top, greenland wuhan doesn't look awkward for me yet


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

__





武汉绿地_城市_颇可






www.poco.cn


----------



## jeruco

Give me more baby 🥵


----------



## rgarrison

Hmm so the design went from a male member, to a male member with the tip chopped off? I think I would have preferred the un-mutilated version lol.


----------



## redcode

Jul 4









长江之晨 by 老W on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

in guangzhou, there is a unchopped off d*ldo shape building
star river center guangzhou
















GUANGZHOU | Star River Center | 280m | 46 fl | T/O


Photo by 果城烟雨 from gaoloumi 2020-11-28




www.skyscrapercity.com





but I prefer chopped off because it provides space for a helipad 😁 😁


----------



## redcode

looks neat on the skyline. I don't get what people are complaining about 








武汉天际线 by 霍姆兰德 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 12:*








城市天际线 by 貓拆 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

City by 馮 一 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

greenland wuhan is already lit 
















WUHAN | Riverview Plaza - 1 Corporate Avenue | 376m |...


April 01 by charleszh31




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by ccyhot


----------



## redcode

Jul 24









荚状云 by SILVER/ARROW on 500px









下桥 by AlbertWH on 500px


----------



## redcode

Jul 26









武汉城市风光 by 威摄 on 500px









长江云武汉蓝 by 霁 on 500px









武汉滨江 by 热心市民Lei on 500px


----------



## Speechless.♥

The building made Wuhan uggliest city i China. here we can se, that "free business zones" doesn´t work. In Shanghai is Pudong skyline commanded by party, Shanghai has greatest skyline in China, things also work in Beijing and Guangzhou... But in other Chinesse cities developers did a lot of disasters like this. The skyline would look much much better without the building. Wuhan Center is very cool, nice building - standing in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Dude254

The building is beautiful


----------



## little universe

by 边边边际 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
more residential buildings being built to the right


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 27:*








武汉蓝 by 威摄 on 500px.com


----------



## Objective

nenad_kgdc said:


> Limiting height was great move from Chinese government. Since Chinese industry is heavily dependant from imported iron ore, i would cap buildings height to 300m, until they find the way to radicaly decrease usage of steal in construction in favor to some cheap abundant locally made material.


No. Don't worry, China was able to build the most supertalls and it continues to build much more than anyone else, why would they stop doing that now, did they not imported huge quantities of iron ore before too? Chinese industry is able to produce more steel than the rest of the world combined, if it worked before, I see no reason why would that be different now. Especially considering that China's economy and industrial output by value are only getting larger each passing year.

The main reason for the current height limit was done as a response for a few 500+ Skyscrapers that were left unfinished, most notably topped out but stalled 596.5 meter Golding Finance in Tianjin. Wuhan Greenland Center was also stopped at one point. So there was a fear that as heights of the tallest skyscrapers in China are rapidly getting taller, it would be harder for companies to finish the projects, due to rising coasts.


----------



## 2mchris

The reason of the height restriction had been the impact on the flight routes for the airport. The originally planned heigth of 600 m was too high for that. -> #2405 in this thread


----------



## Objective

2mchris said:


> The reason of the height restriction had been the impact on the flight routes for the airport. The originally planned heigth of 600 m was too high for that. -> #2405 in this thread


 You didn't payed enough attention, I wasn't talking about this skyscraper alone, but a nation-wide restriction that started during last year and now involves all current proposed and/or u/c skyscrapers in the country that must be under 500 meters. They are multiple Chinese skyscrapers that had passed that mark, but the new ones can't (for now)


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

2mchris said:


> I think as as the tower had been planned much higher, it is quite a good result. The designers did a good job "cutting" the tower. It doesn't look that cut now.


You’ve got to be kidding me! We’ve heard multiple rants about this, we’ve coined our own phrase for this sort of thing happening (Wuhan’d), we’ve even had renderings of this thing before the height cut! The height cut has been in place since 2017 so you’ve obviously had some time to read about that


----------



## Hudson11

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> You’ve got to be kidding me! We’ve heard multiple rants about this, we’ve coined our own phrase for this sort of thing happening (Wuhan’d), we’ve even had renderings of this thing before the height cut! The height cut has been in place since 2017 so you’ve obviously had some time to read about that


Pretty sure you're the only one here who uses that term. Height cuts and cancelled projects occur a lot around the world.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 7 by 嗨懒羊羊 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Do you guys think that Wuhan Virus is affecting construction?


I was going through previous posts looking for images to use for my updated WGC model when I found this gem, ah we were so oblivious to what was gonna happen 😂


----------



## A Chicagoan

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I was going through previous posts looking for images to use for my updated WGC model when I found this gem, ah we were so oblivious to what was gonna happen 😂


That was also where I first heard about coronavirus... After decades I will still remember that I learned about it from this guy on a forum I used to visit, his name was Linconlover something...


----------



## Munwon

A Chicagoan said:


> That was also where I first heard about coronavirus... After decades I will still remember that I learned about it from this guy on a forum I used to visit, his name was Linconlover something...


I remember that! It was my first time hearing the coronavirus too! Linconlover blew the whistle.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Whoopsie


----------



## Zaz965

by 谢礼斌183 on 500px


----------



## NanoRay

So, probably the Megatalls era is _really_ over…


----------



## Zaz965

I don't mind, 499-meter is still huge for me  😋


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

NanoRay said:


> So, probably the Megatalls era is _really_ over…


Certainly seems like it for the time being. Merdeka 118 will soon be finished, and no other Megatalls remain under construction anywhere. China was the only country which could reasonably afford/want to build them, but Megatalls are effectively banned there now. I think there is a 500 m tower in the Prep stages somewhere, and a couple of 499 m ones under construction, but no skyscraper being built today would make it into the top 10 tallest in the world. 

That is, unless Goldin Finance 117 is eventually finished. But for that to happen, there would have to be some sort of economic motive, and all signs point towards it being a big white elephant.


----------



## NanoRay

Jeddah Tower: Dang it, now I’m stuck.
Goldin Finance 117: Almost, wait what?!? Noooooo
Wuhan Greenland Center: Reeeeeeeeeeeee
Merdeka 118: Success.


----------



## Zaz965

I find merdeka 118 more gorgeous without spire, though


----------



## gao7

BY Xiao Yijiu, Nov. 15, 2021.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

We're in the home stretch boys! even if it took 10 years to finally see this thing completed
















武汉绿地中心 进入收尾阶段


武汉绿地中心是由美国AS+GG设计、武汉市在建的摩天大楼工程，包括主楼、副楼和裙楼，最初设计高度为606米，于2011年开工。随着武汉天河机场迅速发展扩大，机场跑道数量增加，航运吞...




www.zaobao.com.sg


----------



## A Chicagoan




----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 被猫追杀 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Earl P.

Wuhan is an amazing city. I wish it will one day go Viral and be a tourist destination.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Earl P. said:


> Wuhan is an amazing city. I wish it will one day go *Viral* and be a tourist destination.


----------



## thestealthyartist

Earl P. said:


> Wuhan is an amazing city. I wish it will one day go Viral and be a tourist destination.


I sure hope its greatness won't be...*MASKED *by other cities!


----------



## zwamborn

2022-06-21 by aplo


----------



## Zaz965

even with cut top, it is still very gorgeous


----------



## kenamour

Today by 超高层爱好者


----------



## ed500

10/07/22 by curryliu


----------



## thestealthyartist

When will this open?


----------



## Parradigm

Crazy how much of high-end office space has been built in the recent years in Wuhan. I wonder if they'll have problems finding enough tenants.


----------



## Eric Offereins

It looks completed to me, at least the outside. Beautyful tower.


----------



## Zaz965

unfortunately, nobody knows if it will have observation deck 😭 😭


----------



## Parradigm

@Zaz965 There's a 5-star hotel planned on top with 'sky pool' / 'sky sightseeing'.


----------



## NanoRay

Parradigm said:


> View attachment 3493891
> 
> 
> @Zaz965 There's a 5-star hotel planned on top with 'sky pool' / 'sky sightseeing'.


Say whaaaat??? 🤯


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 16:*








武昌汉口的日常通勤桥梁 by KK_LIU on 500px.com


----------



## luci203

Parradigm said:


> View attachment 3493891
> 
> 
> @Zaz965 There's a 5-star hotel planned on top with 'sky pool' / 'sky sightseeing'.


Probably something like *Ritz Carlton Hotel Swimming Pool *(top of ICC).


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-08 by whhb123


----------



## NanoRay

Hmmm isn’t this building the second tallest in the world less than 100 floors?


----------



## trachtion2

NanoRay said:


> Hmmm isn’t this building the second tallest in the world less than 100 floors?


It'll be the third tallest I think. One WTC comes in at first place with 94 floors.Tianjin CTF is 2nd with 97. Although there is some controversy about the WTC's floor count - the offical page says that there are 104 floors while CTBUH only lists it with 94 usable floors.


----------



## kanye

@NanoRay 101 floors





Wuhan Greenland Center - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## kanye

August 13 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Earl P. said:


> Wuhan is an amazing city. I wish it will one day go Viral and be a tourist destination.


It already went viral 2 years ago do we really want that to happen again????


----------



## Zaz965

@kanye, @little universe, @A Chicagoan, 
will it have a hotel on the taller floors?


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-14 by whhb123


----------



## Zaz965

unfortunately, no news about the secondary building 😭 😭 
















WUHAN | Greenland Center A01-02 Plot | 200m | 54 fl | U/C


http://www.wpl.gov.cn/pc-0-45450.html




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 499towersofchina

I've posted this excellent aerial xigua video screenshot here capturing the street-level landscaping, public plazas and retail surrounding the base of the Wuhan Greenland Center inching closer to completion.
As one can see, there's a large retail mall under construction across the street the Greenland Center with another the 400m high Yangtze River Tower Supertall adjacent to it under construction.
In between, good progress is being made on a new public plaza that will fully integrate the various skyscraper developments seen here with Sanjiao Road metro station situated directly underneath. Sanjiao Road station serves Line 5 of the Wuhan Metro which only opened in December 2021 last year.

Frankly, we on Skyscrapercity all need to visit Wuhan sometime in the next few years despite it's reputation in the Western press for being Covidland.
   😍 😍 😍 🌇 🌇 🌇🚇🚇🚇😂😂



https://www.ixigua.com/7133566803342688771?logTag=693279015004160f5979


----------



## Khale_Xi

What's the u/c plot between Greenland main tower and the riverside?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I thought this had 97 floors?


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-26 by abcd345


----------



## zwamborn

2022-10-19 by 彼岸的少年


----------



## philip

Without the original crown design, this looks just like a copy of White Magnolia Plaza (Sinar Mas Center) in Shanghai.


----------



## Zaz965

no problem for me, because it is taller and thicker


----------



## ed500

19/11/22 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------

